# Me he puesto a comprar PETROLEO como un HIJOP#*€a



## brent (9 Mar 2020)

*ACTUALIZADO*: ya ha subido a 30$ y espero que siga subiendo por el bien de todos y sea una oportunidad para ganar dinero fácil para los que entran ahora.
*Actualizado*: 39$

*Actualizado 2021*: 72$
Empresas como shell y exxon siguen siendo buenas oportunidades, para los que os habeis perdido el pelotazo. Ya que los aeropuertos y carreteras están empezando a activarse.
*Me estan enviando mensajes sobre como comprar.
Hay que registrarse en*: comprar acciones de petroleo 



*Para los que prefieran comprar acciones*:


----------



## Tartufo (9 Mar 2020)

Pues cuando el bicho se ponga serio en EEUU va a seguir bajando que no extrañe verlo por debajo de 20


----------



## brent (9 Mar 2020)

Tartufo dijo:


> Pues cuando el bicho se ponga serio en EEUU va a seguir bajando que no extrañe verlo por debajo de 20



Voy sin apalancamiento, perder un % me la suda, a final de año esta a 45


----------



## Discolo (9 Mar 2020)

sabiendo que va a ir en caida libre no entiendo como la gente compra. Es como comprar turron en diciembre para comerselo en agosto.


----------



## ciberobrero (9 Mar 2020)

Has hecho bien


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (9 Mar 2020)

Y pensar que hace dos meses estaba a $70 temiendo la reacción de Irán por el asesinato de Soleimani.

Pero parece que el punto de inflexión no ha sido el petróleo sino la devaluación del dólar y reducción de la rentabilidad de los bonos del tesoro USAno.


----------



## kadenas (9 Mar 2020)

Joder es que parece dinero fácil. Entrar a 30 y no mirar el precio. Tarde o temprano va a subir, para cuando haya demanda otra vez se habrá destruido mucha oferta. A 60 puedes vender fijo, y con las plusvis comprar metal (físico). 
Y así hasta que pete el dolar, que fijo te dará unos cuantos ciclos de subida-bajada


----------



## Futilvago (9 Mar 2020)

¿Qué instrumento has utilizado?¿ETF?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Mar 2020)

Si tienes paciencia y tiempo, no veo el problema.


----------



## nyyrikki (9 Mar 2020)

pregunta de analfabeto, ¿cómo lo compras? ¿Algún fondo recomendable? ¿cómo haces la inversión?


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (9 Mar 2020)

Lo malo es el contango, pero a estos precios escalonando las entradas es algo que casi siempre da buenos resultados.

Yo creo que es de las mejores jugadas cuando hay opotunidades, que no suelen ser muchas.

Si al final la bravuconada de los sauditas es eso, una bravuconada, puedes hacer un buen dinero en poquísimo tiempo.


----------



## brent (9 Mar 2020)

nyyrikki dijo:


> pregunta de analfabeto, ¿cómo lo compras? ¿Algún fondo recomendable? ¿cómo haces la inversión?



He utilizado un broker cfd , tienes mp


----------



## 1dollarhour (9 Mar 2020)

q hijoputa te vas a forrar


----------



## MasMax (9 Mar 2020)

Yo he ido con 4 garrafas de 5 litros a la gasolinera pero el precio seguía siendo el mismo


----------



## Leunam (9 Mar 2020)

brent dijo:


> He utilizado un broker cfd , tienes mp



¿sería Vd. tan amable de comentarme también cómo se compra?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## brent (9 Mar 2020)

Leunam dijo:


> ¿sería Vd. tan amable de comentarme también cómo se compra?
> 
> Saludos y gracias



Te envio mensaje


----------



## 1dollarhour (9 Mar 2020)

Dice Golman Sachs que va a bajar a 25usd, pero hay más variables que quizás no han tenido en cuenta


----------



## Fausto1880 (9 Mar 2020)

Discolo dijo:


> sabiendo que va a ir en caida libre no entiendo como la gente compra. Es como comprar turron en diciembre para comerselo en agosto.



El turrón caduca. El petróleo no.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (9 Mar 2020)

Yo comprare petróleo cuando esté por los suelos


----------



## alea (9 Mar 2020)

Yo lo he pensado tambien, alguien sabe si se puede comprar en renta4?


----------



## Membroza (9 Mar 2020)

40 barriles de crudo fresquitos de buena mañana por aquí. No tengo prisa por vender y seguro que va a cotizar en algún momento a precios más altos.

El petróleo a diferencia de las empresas, es necesario para el mundo entero y tiene un coste de extracción. Nunca va a poder bajar más de determinado valor y no va a poder valer 0.

Edito: soy un pardillo, JEJEJE.


----------



## brent (9 Mar 2020)

alea dijo:


> Yo lo he pensado tambien, alguien sabe si se puede comprar en renta4?



creo que solo tienen etf de empresas petroliferas, para cfds ya dejado como hacerlo


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Mar 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> 40 barriles de crudo fresquitos de buena mañana por aquí. No tengo prisa por vender y seguro que va a cotizar en algún momento a precios más altos.
> 
> El petróleo a diferencia de las empresas, es necesario para el mundo entero y tiene un coste de extracción. Nunca va a poder bajar más de determinado valor y no va a poder valer 0.



Ahora prueba a decir lo mismo sustituyendo la palabra "petroleo" por las palabras "aceite de ballena"


----------



## kadenas (9 Mar 2020)

La anterior bajada a 3x,xx centeno ya avisó de que era dinero fácil, que su precio real está entre 60-80 dólares. Y lo clavó.

Esta vez seguramente tarde más en subir, pero es seguro que subirá, porque a 30 dólares ganan dinero pocos. Están jugando a ver quien aguanta más sin respirar, y pueden aguantar mucho, pero al final tendrán que coger aire


----------



## Piel de Luna (9 Mar 2020)

Yo también!... 
He llenado el deposito hasta el FULL.


----------



## brent (9 Mar 2020)

kadenas dijo:


> La anterior bajada a 3x,xx centeno ya avisó de que era dinero fácil, que su precio real está entre 60-80 dólares. Y lo clavó.
> 
> Esta vez seguramente tarde más en subir, pero es seguro que subirá, porque a 30 dólares ganan dinero pocos. Están jugando a ver quien aguanta más sin respirar, y pueden aguantar mucho, pero al final tendrán que coger aire



De eso se trata. Rusia sola no puede presionar tanto y menos tal como tiene su economía. Si tuvieran una sociedad más desarrollada quizás. En cambio, es un aviso a tener en cuenta. Si Rusia se fortalece en un futuro, podría quebrar al resto y presionar bastante. Además de que Tump y Putin, se entienden bastante bien y comparten enemigos.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (9 Mar 2020)

Quien no arriesga... Quizá le queden descensos y tiempos complicados, pero pasado un tiempo subirá, y ese precio es bueno. Si no tienes prisa, no la veo mala inversión.


----------



## Dios Franco Bernabéu (9 Mar 2020)

Va a tocar menos de 25$, ahí veremos como reacciona, puede ser su suelo....o no, por irse se puede ir hasta los 10$


----------



## espartacomaster (9 Mar 2020)

brent dijo:


> He utilizado un broker cfd , tienes mp



Misma info pls por mp?

Enviado desde mi Redmi 5A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Raulico (9 Mar 2020)

Con Plus500 también se puede comprar, ¿verdad?


----------



## biker (9 Mar 2020)

brent dijo:


> He utilizado un broker cfd , tienes mp



Me puedes explicar como hacerlo?, estoy interesado en comprar petroleo, pienso que es un buen momento


----------



## brent (9 Mar 2020)

biker dijo:


> Me puedes explicar como hacerlo?, estoy interesado en comprar petroleo, pienso que es un buen momento



tienes mp


----------



## brent (9 Mar 2020)

espartacomaster dijo:


> Misma info pls por mp?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 5A mediante Tapatalk



tienes mp



Raulico dijo:


> Con Plus500 también se puede comprar, ¿verdad?



no se, la cosa es hacerlo sin apalancamiento porque habrá fluctuaciones, he dejado link antes de broker


----------



## Raulico (9 Mar 2020)

brent dijo:


> tienes mp



Mándame por MP a mí también por favor!
Gracias


----------



## brent (9 Mar 2020)

Raulico dijo:


> Mándame por MP a mí también por favor!
> Gracias



ya esta


----------



## Lobo_blanco (9 Mar 2020)

brent dijo:


> ya esta



Hola compañero, me puedes mandar mp a mi también por favor? Tengo el broker dehiro, con este se puede?


----------



## brent (9 Mar 2020)

Lobo_blanco dijo:


> Hola compañero, me puedes mandar mp a mi también por favor? Tengo el broker dehiro, con este se puede?



tienes mensaje


----------



## brent (9 Mar 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ya le gustaría a los usanos y europeos tener la economía saneada rusa, con un 20% de deuda sobre el Pib, y en manos nacionales...
> Venga cuéntame otra vez como tiene Rusia su economía


----------



## davidluab (9 Mar 2020)

Porfavor mp por aqui cuando puedas


----------



## tremenk (10 Mar 2020)

PSOE PARTiDO CRIMINAL dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 250677
> 
> 
> Va a tocar menos de 25$, ahí veremos cómo reacciona, puede ser su suelo....o no, por irse se puede ir hasta los 10$



te has venido muy arriba un poco. el barril les cuesta a los saudíes 8 dolares y es el mas barato...directamente los otros productores no venderán...

lo de 25 te lo compro.

Esta semana sera decisiva


----------



## pabloMM (10 Mar 2020)

Pero decid que broker son buenos y que no cobren mucha comisión de mantenimiento


----------



## Dios Franco Bernabéu (10 Mar 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> te has venido muy arriba un poco. el barril les cuesta a los saudíes 8 dolares y es el mas barato...directamente los otros productores no venderán...
> 
> lo de 25 te lo compro.
> 
> Esta semana sera decisiva



Ok, ya veremos lo que me he venido arriba


----------



## damnit (10 Mar 2020)

tengo 37€ sobrantes líquidos en Renta4, me compro un barril U KÉ


----------



## pabloMM (10 Mar 2020)

damnit dijo:


> tengo 37€ sobrantes líquidos en Renta4, me compro un barril U KÉ



Cobran mucho de mantenimiento de posiciones? Se puede comprar futuros del petróleo ahí?


----------



## damnit (10 Mar 2020)

pabloMM dijo:


> Cobran mucho de mantenimiento de posiciones? Se puede comprar futuros del petróleo ahí?



en verdad solo tengo un fondo con ellos al MSCI World, la verdad que lo he dicho por decir, pero no veo que tengan la opción, igual no lo estoy mirando bien...

EDITO: sí que se puede


----------



## Veloc (10 Mar 2020)

brent dijo:


> He utilizado un broker cfd , tienes mp



Hola. Me podrías enviar un mp? Muchas gracias!


----------



## Membroza (10 Mar 2020)

Y $50 para EEUU mediante fracking. A comprar como cabrones, que esto a menos de $25 no debería nunca de bajar. Y si bajara, sólo hay que comprar más y esperar.


----------



## Javier de Carglass (10 Mar 2020)

PSOE PARTiDO CRIMINAL dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 250677
> 
> 
> Va a tocar menos de 25$, ahí veremos cómo reacciona, puede ser su suelo....o no, por irse se puede ir hasta los 10$



Como va a irse hasta los 10$ si no hay casi ningún pozo rentable a esos precios.
¿De repente vamos a dejar de consumir petroleo?


----------



## brent (10 Mar 2020)

Chompiras dijo:


> Hola. Me podrías enviar un mp? Muchas gracias!



tienes mensaje


----------



## hortera (10 Mar 2020)

Raulico dijo:


> Con Plus500 también se puede comprar, ¿verdad?



si , yo lo tengo, tienes petróleo y petróleo brent, comprar o vender,, y otros indices que empiezan por put y por call, que ni puta idea, yo nunca he comprado pero ahí está


----------



## dosuno (10 Mar 2020)

El hijo de puta del OP (el que ha abierto el hilo) está haciendo su agosto y encasquetando su referido (sus comisiones) de la puta mierda estafadora de *Etoro* a todas la almas cándidas y analfabetas que caen en su trampa de *FOMO* de manual, aprovechándose de ellas.

Por mi parte está reportado por rastrero, y a los que han rogado y pedido como imbéciles su "ayuda" se merece todo lo que por por vagos, dejados y confiados acaben perdiendo.

Esta gente lo mejor que puede hacer, es no hacer nada. Antes de tomar ninguna decisión hay que informarse bien.... parguelas!.


----------



## dosuno (10 Mar 2020)

Bah! estoy viendo que los que escriben rogando sus consejos son cuentas inactivas que casualmente participan aquí. O sea que son multicuentas. Además de rastrero, cutre


----------



## El Lonchafinista (10 Mar 2020)

Que bróker usan para largo plazo?


----------



## NITRO (10 Mar 2020)

brent dijo:


> He utilizado un broker cfd , tienes mp



Me puedes decir el broker a mi también

Gracias


----------



## brent (10 Mar 2020)

Krieger3 dijo:


> Me gustaría saber el broker que utilizas, a modo de consejo, y los motivos por elegir ése en concreto.
> 
> 
> dosuno dijo:
> ...



A ver, me estan llegando mensajes al privado pidiendo que broker uso. Este broker es de los pocos que no obliga a apalancarse y lo he puesto en el post. Editando y añadiendo, en un principio no puse nada. Es para no tener que responder a mensajes.
Llevo 4 años con este broker y a mi no me han estafado nunca. Ademas que ya no tienen comisiomes de mantenimiento como la mayoria.
Veo bien que te quejes y yo también lo haría. Porqur mucha gente abre hilos a posta para estafar y demas.
También he hecho un curso gratuito sin nada a cambio y ya te digo que el tiempo dedicado ni me renta. Más que nada me gusta aportar a la comunidad.
He aportado como ganar dinero porque es un momento que solo se ve una vez en la vida. Eso es lo que he hecho aportar a la comunidad.
Además hasta hay gente que se ha registrado solo por este post. Gracias a mi hay gente que se ha enterado y está ganando dinero
Un saludo y entiendo tu mal entendido.


----------



## pabloMM (10 Mar 2020)

brent dijo:


> A ver, me estan llegando mensajes al privado pidiendo que broker uso. Este broker es de los pocos que no obliga a apalancarse y lo he puesto en el post. Editando y añadiendo, en un principio no puse nada. Es para no tener que responder a mensajes.
> Llevo 4 años con este broker y a mi no me han estafado nunca. Ademas que ya no tienen comisiomes de mantenimiento como la mayoria.
> Veo bien que te quejes y yo también lo haría. Porqur mucha gente abre hilos a posta para estafar y demas.
> También he hecho un curso gratuito sin nada a cambio y ya te digo que el tiempo dedicado ni me renta. Más que nada me gusta aportar a la comunidad.
> ...



Y cobra comisión etoro por mantener la posición? Porque esta operación puede alargarse muchas meses para sacar el máximo beneficio


----------



## brent (11 Mar 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Y $50 para EEUU mediante fracking. A comprar como cabrones, que esto a menos de $25 no debería nunca de bajar. Y si bajara, sólo hay que comprar más y esperar.



Solo hay que esperar que vuelva el orden establecido. Seguramente Rusia en realidad quiera otra cosa a cambio y ya.


----------



## kadenas (11 Mar 2020)

dosuno dijo:


> El hijo de puta del OP (el que ha abierto el hilo) está haciendo su agosto y encasquetando su referido (sus comisiones) de la puta mierda estafadora de *Etoro* a todas la almas cándidas y analfabetas que caen en su trampa de *FOMO* de manual, aprovechándose de ellas.
> 
> Por mi parte está reportado por rastrero, y a los que han rogado y pedido como imbéciles su "ayuda" se merece todo lo que por por vagos, dejados y confiados acaben perdiendo.
> 
> Esta gente lo mejor que puede hacer, es no hacer nada. Antes de tomar ninguna decisión hay que informarse bien.... parguelas!.



Gracias por avisar. Yo no tengo nada que ver, soy un parguela pero no soy un sinvergüenza. 

Para que quede claro:

Yo no he invertido un solo euro jamás. La única vez que tuve intención fue con la plata a treinta y pico, menos mal que mi mujer no me dejó. Soy un asalariado de la construcción, yesero, yesista, yesaire o como le llaméis en vuestra tierra. Ni siquiera sabía que un bróker te puede cobrar comisión de mantenimiento.

Dicho lo cual, voy a dar mi opinión.

Creo que petróleo a treinta dólares es una oportunidad de ganar dinero en bolsa sin mucho riesgo. De hecho, creo que se van a dar situaciones como esta, con entrada muy marcada, varias veces durante los próximos lustros, debido a una espiral de destrucción de demanda-destrucción de oferta. Estoy convencido de que durante los próximos años el precio va a doblar a 60 muy probablemente, y para los que sepan más seguramente puedan aguantar más arriba.

Es mi única idea de entrar en bolsa, puesto que es una situación que creo que entiendo. Para mi, que no tengo conocimientos, una rentabilidad de 20+% anual es una auténtica locura. 

Estoy intentando convencer a mi mujer de que me deje meter un poco de dinero que no voy a necesitar, a ver si lo consigo jjj.

Pero gracias a este hilo se que tengo que enterarme bien del tema del bróker porque hay mucho avispa parece jejejej.

Que es una trampa de FOMO??


----------



## Electronico (11 Mar 2020)

brent dijo:


> Te envio mensaje



Hola, mándamelo a mí también. Gracias


----------



## brent (11 Mar 2020)

Electronico dijo:


> Hola, mándamelo a mí también. Gracias



Ya


----------



## pabloMM (11 Mar 2020)

Dejando atrás la polémica del referido ... porqué no posteamos aquí los brokers que no cobran por mantener las posiciones? No hay muchos para operaciones buy & hold . 

Que tal renta4? Hablan muy bien de el en el foro


----------



## allseeyingeye (11 Mar 2020)

riesgo riesgo



transmutacion rojo a verde 11 3 2020 ?


algun rollo de esos


----------



## brent (11 Mar 2020)

pabloMM dijo:


> Dejando atrás la polémica del referido ... porqué no posteamos aquí los brokers que no cobran por mantener las posiciones? No hay muchos para operaciones buy & hold .
> 
> Que tal renta4? Hablan muy bien de el en el foro



Se quejan bastante de sus comisiones pero lo bueno que se te pone en la dec de la renta automaticamente


----------



## _______ (11 Mar 2020)

Compra a 35 y vende a, 20,en abril
. Genius


----------



## brent (11 Mar 2020)

_______ dijo:


> Compra a 35 y vende a, 20,en abril
> . Genius



He puesto stop profit en 42


----------



## _______ (11 Mar 2020)

brent dijo:


> He puesto stop profit en 42



Espera sentado maje 
te

Buajajjaka

Hay que ser ignorante de narices


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (11 Mar 2020)

Salvo que guardes tú los barriles al final estás comprando un futuro, un papel y a través de intermediarios, con los riesgos que ello implica.

Prefiero comprar fisicamente algún metal altamente correlacionado con el petroleo, que efectivamente creo que subirá y mucho.


----------



## brent (11 Mar 2020)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Salvo que guardes tú los barriles al final estás comprando un futuro, un papel y a través de intermediarios, con los riesgos que ello implica.
> 
> Prefiero comprar fisicamente algún metal altamente correlacionado con el petroleo, que efectivamente creo que subirá y mucho.



Que metal es?


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (11 Mar 2020)

brent dijo:


> Que metal es?



Platino. Una correlación de 0,9 sobre 1.

Por desgracia tiene IVA y no es un mercado tan liquido como el oro y la plata. Los vendedores profesionales le meten un buen premium y no he visto publicados sus precios de recompra.


----------



## brent (11 Mar 2020)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Platino. Una correlación de 0,9 sobre 1.
> 
> Por desgracia tiene IVA y no es un mercado tan liquido como el oro y la plata. Los vendedores profesionales le meten un buen premium y no he visto publicados sus precios de recompra.



los cfds son seguro ni te rayes, quizas hay etf tmbn


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (11 Mar 2020)

brent dijo:


> los cfds son seguro ni te rayes, quizas hay etf tmbn



¿Qué estás comprando exactamente comprando, digamos 10.000€, en un CFD o en un ETF en petroleo? ¿Sabrías explicar el producto y sus riesgos?

En enlace empiezan con este aviso...



> _Los CFD’s son instrumentos muy complejos y debido al apalancamiento, se tiene un alto riesgo de perder dinero. Debe de considerar si comprende el funcionamiento de los CFD’s, antes de invertir; 65% de las cuentas de inversionistas minoristas pierden dinero cuando intercambian CFD con este proveedor. Debe considerar si puede permitirse correr el alto riesgo de perder su dinero._


----------



## Membroza (11 Mar 2020)

_______ dijo:


> Compra a 35 y vende a, 20,en abril
> . Genius



Te cito por si acaso. Y si se va a $20, a comprar más y a promediar. Tengo cash reservado de sobra, chacho.


----------



## brent (11 Mar 2020)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> ¿Qué estás comprando exactamente comprando, digamos 10.000€, en un CFD o en un ETF en petroleo? ¿Sabrías explicar el producto y sus riesgos?
> 
> En enlace empiezan con este aviso...



Muy buena pregunta. A ver lo del 65% pierden su dinero. Significa que ese porcentaje de personas no han acertado en sus inversiones y palman pasta. Algo que quita el bulo de que el 99% pierden en bolsa.
Ese % se va cambiando según pasan los meses, debido al comportamiento de los usuarios y está publicado en todos los brokers que usan cfds. Por ejemplo, si un mes todos ganan dinero (imposible) avisaria con un 0% pierden su dinero.
En el caso del tema principal, que es más seguro cfds o etf? Pues dependiendo de quien gestione el etf y de quien gestione los cfds. En términos generales los etf son más "seguros" debido a que suelen estar gestionado por empresas más transparentes. Sin embargo hay muchas empresas de cfds que son seguras. cfds se suele utilizar para cantidades pequeñas y etf para cosas más grandes, ya que también suelen tener comisiones más grandes que quizás a un pobre le molestan pero a un rico son menos de lo que se va a gastar ese día saliendo a cenar por ejemplo.

Si vas a meterte 500€ mejor cfd
que vas a meter 30k, pues etf y con una entidad solvente.
Que vas a meter 100.000.000, pues compras barriles a pelo


----------



## racional (12 Mar 2020)

Trump suspende vuelos con Europa.


----------



## tremenk (12 Mar 2020)

pabloMM dijo:


> Y cobra comisión etoro por mantener la posición? Porque esta operación puede alargarse muchas meses para sacar el máximo beneficio



Creo que no cobran... porque los CFDs son contratos de diferencia... 

Creo que solo hay una comisión al comprar una acción.


----------



## Jonako (12 Mar 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Creo que no cobran... porque los CFDs son contratos de diferencia...
> 
> Creo que solo hay una comisión al comprar una acción.



el funcionamiento en eToro es el siguiente:
eToro cobra de dos maneras, con los spreads (diferencia entre el precio de un activo y el precio al que eToro te lo vende) y con las "overnight fees", que viene a ser una comisión por custodia que ojo, los fines de semana se dobla o se triplica.

Tanto los spreads como las overnight fees son diferentes para cada tipo de activo.

Si la posición está apalancada (x2, x5, x20), las overnight fees son más caras. Al fin y al cabo el apalancamiento viene a ser un préstamo que te hace el broker, y cobra sus intereses por él.

Para utilizar apalancamientos mayores a 5 ( o 10 en materias primas) tienes que ser inversor profesional, no sé cómo va porque nunca lo he hecho, pero creo que incluso te llaman para evaluar tus conocimientos.

Las acciones y los ETFs, cuando las compras sin apalancamiento, no llevan overnight fee, ni comisión de compra (solo pagas el spread). Según dicen desde eToro, ellos compran el activo subyacente, por lo que en la práctica se parece mucho a comprar la acción o el ETF en un banco o broker normal (ojo, se parece pero no es igual, tu nombre no figura en los libros).

En la práctica:
para comprar $OIL: Posición mínima $2000, overnight fee de 0,90 y fines de semana 2,71 + el spread
ETF relacionados con petróleo, como $XOP: Posición mínima $50, sin overnight fee, compra del activo 'real'

La diferencia entra ambas es que la primera es un contrato por diferencia (CFD) y la segunda es una inversión "real". Todo lo que no sean acciones o ETF sin apalancamiento, son CFD.


----------



## pabloMM (12 Mar 2020)

Jonako dijo:


> el funcionamiento en eToro es el siguiente:
> eToro cobra de dos maneras, con los spreads (diferencia entre el precio de un activo y el precio al que eToro te lo vende) y con las "overnight fees", que viene a ser una comisión por custodia que ojo, los fines de semana se dobla o se triplica.
> 
> Tanto los spreads como las overnight fees son diferentes para cada tipo de activo.
> ...



Mil gracias compañero perfectamente explicado. Y las comisiones te las muestra cada vez que contratas productos? Y renta 4 que tal? Por tener una alternativa más cercana .. pero si, es buen momento para meterse "con to lo gordo"


----------



## brent (18 Mar 2020)

Ahora esta a 22$, me estoy comiendo petroleo con patatas


----------



## El Virgen de la Cueva (18 Mar 2020)

Eres MUY tonto macho.


----------



## brent (18 Mar 2020)

Anulador dijo:


> Eres MUY tonto macho.



te está afectado lo de quedarse en casa


----------



## IQMaxx (18 Mar 2020)

brent dijo:


> Ahora esta a 22$, me estoy comiendo petroleo con patatas



Q precio tenia cuando compraste?


----------



## Membroza (18 Mar 2020)

brent dijo:


> Ahora esta a 22$, me estoy comiendo petroleo con patatas



Tranquilo. Compra más y sin prisa a que suba. Yo estoy en -500 € y lo que he hecho ha sido comprar más a este precio y poner una orden de venta limitada a mi objetivo. Que haga ya lo que quiera el mercado.


----------



## brent (18 Mar 2020)

IQMaxx dijo:


> Q precio tenia cuando compraste?



he comprado a treinta


Membroza dijo:


> Tranquilo. Compra más y sin prisa a que suba. Yo estoy en -500 € y lo que he hecho ha sido comprar más a este precio y poner una orden de venta limitada a mi objetivo. Que haga ya lo que quiera el mercado.



Me da pereza comprar más, estoy tranqui claro que no voy a vender. Antes hago como los langosta con los pisos a 200k , 10 años a la venta


----------



## Wein (18 Mar 2020)

hombre a 26 pues está demasiado barato. aunque si sigue la guerra entre ArabiaSaudí y Rusia puede estar entre 20-30 dólares durante bastantes meses. Pero vamos de 50 no creo que pase nunca ya, a no ser eventualmente por alguna guerra en Oriente Medio.


----------



## Wein (18 Mar 2020)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> En cuanto haya guerra en Oriente Medio, ya tiene el petroleo subiendo. Y en Oriente Medio realmente lo que nunca ha habido es un periodo prolongado de paz desde el s.XIX prácticamente.
> 
> Si no me cree mirese un documental de 3 partes que se llama "Historia de Oriente Medio". en youtube lo tiene.



Que guerra va a haber en Oriente Medio? No va a haber guerra, lo tiene controlado China. Yo sí pensaba que podría haberla entre Irán y Arabia Saudí pero ya no lo creo. China va a mantener un equilibrio de poderes entre Arabia Saudí e Irán. y que fluya el petróleo barato que perjudicará a Rusia y EEUU, tambien a Arabia saudi, pero mejor eso que su desguace.


----------



## EsDePobres (18 Mar 2020)

Petroleo a poco mas de 20 euros... ¿ Habeis pensado que con el paron industrial y aeronaval se va a gastar muy poco petroleo ?


----------



## CurrUtaco (18 Mar 2020)

Alberto Cárdenas CMT (@acardenasfx) | Twitter
este lo lleva años esperando "oilto19$" ahora a 21,1 ya queda menos.


----------



## IQMaxx (18 Mar 2020)

El ruso rublo cayendo ya. No m extrañaria q empiecen los problemas en rusia si el.precio del barril no sube


----------



## brent (18 Mar 2020)

IQMaxx dijo:


> El ruso rublo cayendo ya. No m extrañaria q empiecen los problemas en rusia si el.precio del barril no sube



Se ha descontrolado, antes de diciembre el precio en la normalidad


----------



## IQMaxx (18 Mar 2020)

brent dijo:


> Se ha descontrolado, antes de diciembre el precio en la normalidad



Con estos precios rusia va a sufrir lo q no esta escrito


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Mar 2020)

brent dijo:


> he comprado a treinta
> 
> Me da pereza comprar más, estoy tranqui claro que no voy a vender. Antes hago como los langosta con los pisos a 200k , 10 años a la venta



Pero los langostas pueden criar en el piso gallinas, palomas, poner un invernadero y ir a distraerse, 

Hacer un piso para peliculas porno con las scort que vayan saliendo .......

Que vas a hacer tu con los barriles esos ???


----------



## Action directe (18 Mar 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Si tienes paciencia y tiempo, no veo el problema.



El contango, y ahora debe ser elevadísimo


----------



## DaniElTirado (18 Mar 2020)

Pues yo lo espero a 10$, o 15... tipo madmax total. Y sí, iré comprando, sobre todo voy a poner órdenes pendientes para cuando suba.... porque a 25 sigue caro, son millones de barriles diarios sin destino ni dueño, y pasará como hace unos pocos años que no había dónde meterlos.


----------



## Tartufo (18 Mar 2020)

Con lo que te sobre compra una refinería así por lo menos le podrás dar uso


----------



## kadenas (18 Mar 2020)

OK gracias lo mirare


----------



## kadenas (19 Mar 2020)

Buffff he mirado y hay muchas quejas de la gente no da confianza


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (19 Mar 2020)

Action directe dijo:


> El contango, y ahora debe ser elevadísimo



¿Que es el contango? Me lo podrias explicar para tontos please?

Entiendo que es que el ETF invierte tambien en petroleras y no todo en petroleo. Por lo que la cotizacion se estanca y le cuesta mas tiempo en replicar los futuros del petroleo.


----------



## Action directe (19 Mar 2020)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> ¿Que es el contango? Me lo podrias explicar para tontos please?
> 
> Entiendo que es que el ETF invierte tambien en petroleras y no todo en petroleo. Por lo que la cotizacion se estanca y le cuesta mas tiempo en replicar los futuros del petroleo.



Un futuro entra en contango cuando los contratos a vencimientos más lejanos están más caros que los contratos a vencimientos cercanos. Es muy típico en el VIX, y en el petroleo suele indicar que está bajista. 

Contratos de futuros de Petróleo crudo WTI - Investing.com

En el link puedes ver que los contratos de vencimientos más tardíos son más caros que el más cercano (abril). El de febrero y marzo ya han vencido por eso tienen esos precios (si, el petroleo valía mas del doble hace 2 meses).

El tema es que si mantienes una posición con el ETF de petroleo (el USO), éste está invertido en el futuro de más proximo vencimiento, y antes de llegar al vencimiento lo venden y compran el del siguiente mes, que está más caro, y eso que pierdes. Eso mes a mes pues acaba haciendote perder pasta. Sale más a cuenta buscar empresas de calidad de petroleo y olvidarte.


----------



## kadenas (19 Mar 2020)

Hola Boris. Mire en Facebook y salen unos comentarios recientes que asustan un poco. 
https://m.facebook.com/icmarkets/reviews?locale2=es_LA


----------



## Humim (20 Mar 2020)

mucho cuidado que los saudies están muy forrados y como les salga de las pelotas tirar el precio del petroleo todavia se va a ir más abajo, yo no me arriesgaria mucho, las materias primas son muy puñeteras de predecir


----------



## damnit (20 Mar 2020)

brent dijo:


> he comprado a treinta
> 
> Me da pereza comprar más, estoy tranqui claro que no voy a vender. Antes hago como los langosta con los pisos a 200k , 10 años a la venta



perdona si te lo han preguntado, pero ¿qué broker usas para comprar petróleo sin que te cobren overnight fee o maintenance?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (20 Mar 2020)

Dicen que puede caer a cero o negativo... Un analisis para jorobaros la mañana a los testigos del petróleo

Los analistas plantean un escenario extremo: la caída del petróleo a cero dólares


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Mar 2020)

Tranquis que hoy va tóparriba.


----------



## brent (20 Mar 2020)

Cunilingus Post Mortem dijo:


> Dicen que puede caer a cero o negativo... Un analisis para jorobaros la mañana a los testigos del petróleo
> 
> Los analistas plantean un escenario extremo: la caída del petróleo a cero dólares



jajajaja queva, antes se lia una guerra


damnit dijo:


> perdona si te lo han preguntado, pero ¿qué broker usas para comprar petróleo sin que te cobren overnight fee o maintenance?



he modificado el post y puesto enlace del broker que utilizo, llevo años con el y bien


----------



## Wein (20 Mar 2020)

elfranco dijo:


> Pues yo lo espero a 10$, o 15... tipo madmax total. Y sí, iré comprando, sobre todo voy a poner órdenes pendientes para cuando suba.... porque a 25 sigue caro, son millones de barriles diarios sin destino ni dueño, y pasará como hace unos pocos años que no había dónde meterlos.



A ese precio puede que este en unas semanas. A no ser que Arabia Saudí se eche atrás que me da que no.


----------



## Wein (20 Mar 2020)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> Cuando la crisis se hace insoportable, llega la guerra.
> Y la maquinaria de guerra moderna consume hondonadas de petroleo.




Jajaja en una guerra moderna el combustible que más se usaría es el de los misiles.


----------



## Membroza (20 Mar 2020)

Cunilingus Post Mortem dijo:


> Dicen que puede caer a cero o negativo... Un analisis para jorobaros la mañana a los testigos del petróleo
> 
> Los analistas plantean un escenario extremo: la caída del petróleo a cero dólares



A mí me da igual, yo siempre le echo 20 €.


----------



## IQMaxx (20 Mar 2020)

el petroleo a 0? vaya cuento joder, vosotros sabeis la de guerras que se han hecho por el petroleo?? ya no os acordais de las fiestas americanas en irak?


----------



## miguelaneglesp (20 Mar 2020)

Pedidle al que escribió lo del petróleo en negativo que de di contacto del camello.....q eso sí ate tiene que ser bueno....

El mundo se mueve a base de petróleo y está barato por que el mundo está parado industria-transportes y consumo a la que arranque volverá a subir sean 2, 3 o 5 años 

si yo soy el prodúctor y se me plantea el problema de la acumulación

A-lo regalo a países ricos para que se hagan más ricos con mi producto
B-le pegó fuego yo mismo

el fin.....


----------



## IQMaxx (22 Mar 2020)

Azvalor: En la siguiente década, el mejor activo podría ser el petróleo


----------



## brent (30 Mar 2020)

aviso de que esta a 20$ ahora!


----------



## IQMaxx (30 Mar 2020)

brent dijo:


> aviso de que esta a 20$ ahora!



como lo llevas? te planteas comprar mas? esto no es el fin del mundo, recordad q habra vida cuando acabe todo


----------



## brent (30 Mar 2020)

IQMaxx dijo:


> como lo llevas? te planteas comprar mas? esto no es el fin del mundo, recordad q habra vida cuando acabe todo



acabo de comprar más


----------



## IQMaxx (30 Mar 2020)

con dos putos cojones, si señor! yo esperare unos dias, pero tb tengo la caña a punto


----------



## Wein (30 Mar 2020)

miguelaneglesp dijo:


> Pedidle al que escribió lo del petróleo en negativo que de di contacto del camello.....q eso sí ate tiene que ser bueno....
> 
> El mundo se mueve a base de petróleo y está barato por que el mundo está parado industria-transportes y consumo a la que arranque volverá a subir sean 2, 3 o 5 años
> 
> ...



Hombre no depende solo del virus depende de si la guerra entre Arabia Saudí y Rusia continua. EEUU no creo que deje de producir aunque tenga que subvencionarlo.

O hay ataque a Arabia Saudí o sanciones a Rusia o vuelven a los recortes de la OPEP+. para que quede al menos en 30-40 dólares.

Yo apuesto porque al final van a sancionar a Rusia.


----------



## SebastianBach (30 Mar 2020)

Como veis entrar a occidental petroleum? Esta a precio de saldo,

Un saludo.


----------



## ueee3 (30 Mar 2020)

SebastianBach dijo:


> Como veis entrar a occidental petroleum? Esta a precio de saldo,
> 
> Un saludo.



¿De qué país es?


----------



## brent (30 Mar 2020)

SebastianBach dijo:


> Como veis entrar a occidental petroleum? Esta a precio de saldo,
> 
> Un saludo.



Bien, además tienen dividendos y demás.


----------



## brent (30 Mar 2020)

Wein dijo:


> Hombre no depende solo del virus depende de si la guerra entre Arabia Saudí y Rusia continua. EEUU no creo que deje de producir aunque tenga que subvencionarlo.
> 
> O hay ataque a Arabia Saudí o sanciones a Rusia o vuelven a los recortes de la OPEP+. para que quede al menos en 30-40 dólares.
> 
> Yo apuesto porque al final van a sancionar a Rusia.



No descartes una nueva guerra como se hace siempre


----------



## IQMaxx (30 Mar 2020)

Yo inverti en repsol


----------



## Wein (30 Mar 2020)

brent dijo:


> No descartes una nueva guerra como se hace siempre




Guerra en Oriente Medio, pero entre potencias 100% seguro que no. Y si perjudica a Arabia Saudi beneficia a Irán.

La mejor opción sería un embargo a Rusia en la que todas las grandes potencias estarían más o menos de acuerdo.


----------



## empy (30 Mar 2020)

¿como lo veis el meter 5 mil euros en un ETF de petroleo? pensando en 6 meses o un año puede ser una buena opcion de multiplicar por 2 o por 3 la inversion.


----------



## ISD (30 Mar 2020)

Os podiais currar un post en condiciones los que sabeis, que por lo que he visto etoro es un poco chusta para invertir.


----------



## brent (30 Mar 2020)

empy dijo:


> ¿como lo veis el meter 5 mil euros en un ETF de petroleo? pensando en 6 meses o un año puede ser una buena opcion de multiplicar por 2 o por 3 la inversion.



Mira bien las comisiones y diversificar con alguna cosa más, para bajar riesgo. Algunas empresas están muy baratas ahora.


----------



## endemoniado (30 Mar 2020)

ETF recomendable en degiro ?


----------



## brent (30 Mar 2020)

ISD dijo:


> Os podiais currar un post en condiciones los que sabeis, que por lo que he visto etoro es un poco chusta para invertir.



Vale, mañana le meto más cosas, acabo de buscar las empresas más grandes que trabajan con petroleo, pero habrá que poner más gráficas y demás, mañana añado contenido


----------



## Rendez-vous (30 Mar 2020)

brent dijo:


> Vale, mañana le meto más cosas, acabo de buscar las empresas más grandes que trabajan con petroleo, pero habrá que poner más gráficas y demás, mañana añado contenido




Tu crees que doblará en 3 años?


----------



## tremenk (30 Mar 2020)

Rendez-vous dijo:


> Tu crees que doblará en 3 años?



Mi opinión es que en 3-4 meses doblas a partir de 20 y en 2-3 años triplicas.

Este Junio abra un pacto Rusia-Arabia Saudi y subirá a 40 si se acaba esto del bicho a mediados de mayo.

Aun que creo que bajara a 15.


----------



## empy (30 Mar 2020)

endemoniado dijo:


> ETF recomendable en degiro ?



suscribo la pregunta


----------



## Play_91 (30 Mar 2020)

¿etoro? Yo no soy tonto


----------



## brent (30 Mar 2020)

Si quereis evitar comisiones, mirad: exxon mobil, shell y respol


----------



## empy (30 Mar 2020)

brent dijo:


> Mira bien las comisiones y diversificar con alguna cosa más, para bajar riesgo. Algunas empresas están muy baratas ahora.



si esa es mi idea, de echo pretendo poner a trabajar 50k en estos proximos meses, y creo que los precios actuales de petroleo 22 usd se podran duplicar o incluso mas, (45 o 50 usd es bastante razonable) en cuanto la cuarentena pase en todos los paises (de 2 a 7 meses).

por tanto duplicar o triplicar el capital en menos de un año no estaria mal, aun asi supone el 10% de mi capital para invertir.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Mar 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Mi opinión es que en 3-4 meses doblas a partir de 20 y en 2-3 años triplicas.
> 
> Este Junio abra un pacto Rusia-Arabia Saudi y subirá a 40 si se acaba esto del bicho a mediados de mayo.
> 
> Aun que creo que bajara a 15.



Se te ve muy puesto con la geopolítica rusa sí   .


----------



## tremenk (30 Mar 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Se te ve muy puesto con la geopolítica rusa sí   .



Mira listillo me apuesto la cuenta a que antes de Agosto hay pacto Ruso-Saudi.


----------



## brent (30 Mar 2020)

empy dijo:


> si esa es mi idea, de echo pretendo poner a trabajar 50k en estos proximos meses, y creo que los precios actuales de petroleo 22 usd se podran duplicar o incluso mas, (45 o 50 usd es bastante razonable) en cuanto la cuarentena pase en todos los paises (de 2 a 7 meses).
> 
> por tanto duplicar o triplicar el capital en menos de un año no estaria mal, aun asi supone el 10% de mi capital para invertir.



*quizás me pego la ostia de mi vida, pero he cambiado mi petroleo por: exonn mobil, shell y gilead sciences*


----------



## empy (30 Mar 2020)

Rendez-vous dijo:


> Tu crees que doblará en 3 años?



yo creo que si, en cuanto se pase la cuarentena y todos los paises se pongan a producir, aunque sea a menor ritmo que antes, tiene que aumentar y mucho el consumo y por tanto el precio.
No hay mas que ver cuantisimo bajo la contaminacion atmosferica en esta temporada.


----------



## Kroyer (30 Mar 2020)

y petrobras? se que la han privatizado parcialmente hace un mes pero el gobierno brasileño siguen el principal propietario


----------



## rubearen (30 Mar 2020)

endemoniado dijo:


> ETF recomendable en degiro ?




+1 a la pregunta


----------



## Rendez-vous (30 Mar 2020)

brent dijo:


> ya esta



Buenas. 

Como has conseguido comprarlo? 
Gracias


----------



## brent (31 Mar 2020)

Rendez-vous dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Como has conseguido comprarlo?
> Gracias



habia comprado cfds de petroleo, pero me he cambiado a acciones de empresas petroliferas


----------



## Mochuelo (31 Mar 2020)

Yo esperaria un poco, cuando se llenen los tanques de almacenamiento y empiezan a llenar tanqueros como depositos temporales,entonces el petroleo alcanzará su precio más bajo y igual las petroleras. Ahí podreis encontrar el mejor punto de entrada.


----------



## Lobo_blanco (31 Mar 2020)

endemoniado dijo:


> ETF recomendable en degiro ?



+1 a la pregunta


----------



## ISD (31 Mar 2020)

¿Que es mas recomendable, meterle a la materia prima o a alguna empresa?


----------



## DonPimpon (31 Mar 2020)

En Degiro teneis GB00B0CTWC01, sin coste si comprais en EPA (Paris)


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (31 Mar 2020)

¿Como pensais que afectara el precio la declaracion de guerra de Rusia, China, India y aliados?

https://www.brecorder.com/2020/03/1...nduct-trade-in-local-currencies-skip-dollars/


----------



## IQMaxx (31 Mar 2020)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> ¿Como pensais que afectara el precio la declaracion de guerra de Rusia, China, India y aliados?
> 
> Pakistan, China and Russia decide to conduct trade in local currencies skip dollars



Esto son palabras mayores


----------



## Burgues (31 Mar 2020)

brent dijo:


> Gracias a burbuja me he enterado que estaba más barato que nunca y me he puesto a comprar como si no hubiera mañana.
> *Ahora está a 20$*
> *Me estan enviando mensajes sobre como comprar.
> Hay que registrarse en*: comprar acciones de petroleo
> ...




A mi solo me caben 60 litros


----------



## Ds_84 (31 Mar 2020)

brent dijo:


> Te envio mensaje



mandamelo a mi hoyga plis


----------



## Namreir (31 Mar 2020)

Yo si tuviese 8 petroleros XXL también compraría, pero a precios negativos, evidentemente.


----------



## davidluab (1 Abr 2020)

En cliktrade o myinvestor sabeis si hay algun indice directamente ligado al precio del barril?????


----------



## gordinflas (1 Abr 2020)

¿Lo del precio negativo del petróleo no era la paja mental de un japonés? Y el tío lo justifica diciendo que la gente cobrará a cambio de almacenar petróleo. Con dos cojones. Creo que tanto tiempo de estancamiento económico, deuda por las nubes y deflación le han acabado carcomiendo el cerebro.


----------



## Lammero (1 Abr 2020)

DOCTOR VIRUELO dijo:


> Va a tocar menos de 25$, ahí veremos como reacciona, puede ser su suelo....o no, por irse se puede ir hasta los 10$


----------



## Ds_84 (1 Abr 2020)

yo me saqué un pico con cortos de Norwegian Airlines.

ahora estoy ready para entrar el petroleo.

hoy Trump anuncia nuevas regulaciones que afectan al petroleo, yo creo que iremos a $17 antes del finde.


----------



## brent (1 Abr 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> yo me saqué un pico con cortos de Norwegian Airlines.
> 
> ahora estoy ready para entrar el petroleo.
> 
> hoy Trump anuncia nuevas regulaciones que afectan al petroleo, yo creo que iremos a $17 antes del finde.



cuidado con las comisiones xd


----------



## veritas et virtus (1 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> ¿Lo del precio negativo del petróleo no era la paja mental de un japonés? Y el tío lo justifica diciendo que la gente cobrará a cambio de almacenar petróleo. Con dos cojones. Creo que tanto tiempo de estancamiento económico, deuda por las nubes y deflación le han acabado carcomiendo el cerebro.



Ya lo están haciendo. Por ejemplo, Mercuria.

Vais a comprar acciones de petroleras que van a declararse en quiebra. Norabuena, triunfadoreh. ¿A qué es fabuloso seguir consejos de traders?


----------



## gordinflas (1 Abr 2020)

veritas et virtus dijo:


> Ya lo están haciendo. Por ejemplo, Mercuria.
> 
> Vais a comprar acciones de petroleras que van a declararse en quiebra. Norabuena, triunfadoreh. ¿A qué es fabuloso seguir consejos de traders?



Me cago en dios, pues sí que hay petróleo negativo. En Wyoming, parece. Que me manden 30000000 trillones de barriles a mi casa ahora mismo


----------



## brent (1 Abr 2020)

veritas et virtus dijo:


> Ya lo están haciendo. Por ejemplo, Mercuria.
> 
> Vais a comprar acciones de petroleras que van a declararse en quiebra. Norabuena, triunfadoreh. ¿A qué es fabuloso seguir consejos de traders?



cuanto pánico, citame dentro de 10 meses


----------



## veritas et virtus (1 Abr 2020)

brent dijo:


> cuanto *pánico*, citame dentro de 10 meses



Lo llaman virus, por eso hay que ponerse


----------



## davidluab (2 Abr 2020)

con clicktrade no veo ningun ETF del brent solo cfd tienen

que broquer estais usando vosotros?


----------



## ISD (2 Abr 2020)

Una duda de novato, ¿Por que en la página de etoro puedes meterle a la materia prima y en otras solo puedes meterle a empresas (o quizas no veo yo como meterle a la materia prima)?


----------



## tremenk (2 Abr 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Se te ve muy puesto con la geopolítica rusa sí   .



El petróleo rebota con fuerza ante un posible pacto de Rusia y Arabia Saudí, pero sigue bajo los 30 dólares

Te veo muy puesto en "geopolítica"...me jugaba mi cuenta...era una apuesta segura.

Solo hay que utilizar un poco la lógica y mirar los intereses de los 2 países...


----------



## IQMaxx (2 Abr 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> El petróleo rebota con fuerza ante un posible pacto de Rusia y Arabia Saudí, pero sigue bajo los 30 dólares
> 
> Te veo muy puesto en "geopolítica"...me jugaba mi cuenta...era una apuesta segura.
> 
> Solo hay que utilizar un poco la lógica y mirar los intereses de los 2 países...



Estaba clarisimo. Hay gente q no usa la cabeza. Yo inverti en repsol por eso mismo


----------



## Seronoser (2 Abr 2020)

IQMaxx dijo:


> Estaba clarisimo. Hay gente q no usa la cabeza. Yo inverti en repsol por eso mismo



Te vas a hacer rico.
Felicidades!!!


----------



## tremenk (2 Abr 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Sí, sí...apuesta segura.
> Vente a Moscú, y te enseño un poco como funciona el tema del petróleo y derivados en las empresas rusas.
> Enga, a seguir jugando al "amo del mundo", desde el sofa albaceteño.



Me la pela que estes en Moscú o en una plataforma petrolifera en Siberia, eso no te hace ni mas listo ni entender la supuesta "geopolítica" rusa como hemos podido comprobar.


----------



## IQMaxx (2 Abr 2020)

Compre repsol a 6.3


----------



## velocipedo (2 Abr 2020)

brent dijo:


> He utilizado un broker cfd , tienes mp



Podría indicarme el broker usado? Gracias de antemano


----------



## brent (2 Abr 2020)

velocipedo dijo:


> Podría indicarme el broker usado? Gracias de antemano



tienes mp


----------



## Camaro SS (2 Abr 2020)

brent dijo:


> ya esta



Y a mí si es posible.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (2 Abr 2020)

Petróleo subiendo al cielo


----------



## noentiendonadadesde1998 (2 Abr 2020)

velocipedo dijo:


> Podría indicarme el broker usado? Gracias de antemano



Que usas? alguien sabe si hay etf en ING......?


----------



## brent (2 Abr 2020)

albertofd dijo:


> Petróleo subiendo al cielo


----------



## brent (4 Abr 2020)

ya está casi a 29


----------



## Covid-8M (4 Abr 2020)

Creeis que esta subida aguantara? Al principio parecia que lo del acuerdo para reducir la produccion era un bulo de Trumpy que parece el mas desesperado en que suba el precio. Pero aunque hubiese un acuerdo no se si seria suficiente para subir el precio durante los proximos meses. 
Por la tele comentaban que era putin el que tenia mas interes en negociar y bajar la produccion. Ha hecho Putin alguna declaracion en este sentido estos ultimos dias?


----------



## Membroza (4 Abr 2020)

"La reunión de OPEP+ se aplaza por choque entre Arabia Saudita y Rusia sobre el desplome de precios del crudo"

La reunión de OPEP+ se aplaza por choque entre Arabia Saudita y Rusia sobre el desplome de precios del crudo

El lunes si cae, que es lo previsible, compraré más. Estaba ya marcándome un +25% y me arrepentí de no jugar más fuerte con una apuesta que veía segura viendo que a nadie le interesa este precio y sólo se trata de una pelea de gallos. No me importa que baje a $10 como alguno dice, lo que me importa es que en un año estará a niveles anteriores y las rentabilidades serán cojonudas.


----------



## Ds_84 (5 Abr 2020)

GORILAZ dijo:


> Creeis que esta subida aguantara? Al principio parecia que lo del acuerdo para reducir la produccion era un bulo de Trumpy que parece el mas desesperado en que suba el precio. Pero aunque hubiese un acuerdo no se si seria suficiente para subir el precio durante los proximos meses.
> Por la tele comentaban que era putin el que tenia mas interes en negociar y bajar la produccion. Ha hecho Putin alguna declaracion en este sentido estos ultimos dias?



yo sueño con que no aguante y baje a los $17-18 para entrar...sin dudarlo.

no tuve cojones a entrar en $22...y ahora está en $34.

vayamos a lo importante.

La reunion de la OPEC+ and friends....se ha aplazado al dia 9.

Que pasará mañana a la apertura?

Veís que pueda seguir bajando toda la semana hasta el jueves 9 dia de la reunión? Viernes de subidón?

Cuando váis a entrar los que todavía como yo no habéis entrado?

estoy con mi costilla apunto de hacer un all-in al brent después del pico que me saqué con los cortos de norwegian. estoy un poco cagao jaja


----------



## Covid-8M (5 Abr 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> "La reunión de OPEP+ se aplaza por choque entre Arabia Saudita y Rusia sobre el desplome de precios del crudo"
> 
> La reunión de OPEP+ se aplaza por choque entre Arabia Saudita y Rusia sobre el desplome de precios del crudo
> 
> El lunes si cae, que es lo previsible, compraré más. Estaba ya marcándome un +25% y me arrepentí de no jugar más fuerte con una apuesta que veía segura viendo que a nadie le interesa este precio y sólo se trata de una pelea de gallos. No me importa que baje a $10 como alguno dice, lo que me importa es que en un año estará a niveles anteriores y las rentabilidades serán cojonudas.





Ds_84 dijo:


> yo sueño con que no aguante y baje a los $17-18 para entrar...sin dudarlo.
> 
> no tuve cojones a entrar en $22...y ahora está en $34.
> 
> ...



Que instrumento usais para el petroleo? Yo pensaba que era mejor meterme en petroleras porque los futuros no funcionaban muy bien por diversos motivos. Pero descubri estos etf que creo son los mas populares y parecen funcionar bien:
USO | ETF United States Oil - Investing.com ticker: USO
OIL | ETF iPath Series B S&P GSCI Crude Oil TR - Investing.com ticker: OIL
CRUD | ETF WisdomTree WTI Crude Oil - Investing.com En euros


----------



## Ds_84 (5 Abr 2020)

GORILAZ dijo:


> Que instrumento usais para el petroleo? Yo pensaba que era mejor meterme en petroleras porque los futuros no funcionaban muy bien por diversos motivos. Pero descubri estos etf que creo son los mas populares y parecen funcionar bien:
> USO | ETF United States Oil - Investing.com ticker: USO
> OIL | ETF iPath Series B S&P GSCI Crude Oil TR - Investing.com ticker: OIL
> CRUD | ETF WisdomTree WTI Crude Oil - Investing.com En euros



yo usaré el broker de ing.nl que vivo ahí, no quiero nada en españa. y degiro me dá canguelo.

sí, seguramente me follarán a comisiones...pero usé un simulador de comisiones y me salia unos 29eu por meter 10k, tampoco es taaaanto.

saludos y gracias por los etfs.


----------



## Ds_84 (5 Abr 2020)

los ETFs en españa no pagan impuestos leo?

saludos,


----------



## Strokeholm (5 Abr 2020)

Y luego lo refinas tu mismo?


----------



## Covid-8M (5 Abr 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> yo usaré el broker de ing.nl que vivo ahí, no quiero nada en españa. y degiro me dá canguelo.
> 
> sí, seguramente me follarán a comisiones...pero usé un simulador de comisiones y me salia unos 29eu por meter 10k, tampoco es taaaanto.
> 
> saludos y gracias por los etfs.



Yo uso Interactive brokers pero me referia a que metodo usais para invertir en petroleo, etf , cfd , petroleras...


Ds_84 dijo:


> yo sueño con que no aguante y baje a los $17-18 para entrar...sin dudarlo.
> 
> no tuve cojones a entrar en $22...y ahora está en $34.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que mañana volvera al nivel anterior y borrara el rally de estos dos ultimos dias. El resto de la semana segun vayan saliendo noticias sobre la reunion


----------



## Ds_84 (5 Abr 2020)

joder llevo toda la tarde leyendo articulos del brent que bajará a $10...y que será el pacocalipsis....

a veces me dá la sensación de que voy a entrar demasiado pronto....parece como que la ola bajista definitiva todavia no ha llegado.

veremos un IBEX a 5000 para tenerlo como referencia de guano???


----------



## herodes2 (5 Abr 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> los ETFs en españa no pagan impuestos leo?
> 
> saludos,



Pagan lo mismo que las acciones, empezando por un 19% de las ganancias hasta 6.000€ pasando esta cantidad el 21%


----------



## Membroza (5 Abr 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> joder llevo toda la tarde leyendo articulos del brent que bajará a $10...y que será el pacocalipsis....
> 
> a veces me dá la sensación de que voy a entrar demasiado pronto....parece como que la ola bajista definitiva todavia no ha llegado.
> 
> veremos un IBEX a 5000 para tenerlo como referencia de guano???



El problema que tenéis es que hagan un acuerdo cuando menos os lo esperéis y os quedéis con cara de tontos buscando el petróleo a $10 dólares toda vuestra vida. Yo pienso que pocas veces lo veremos a estos precios y que el momento de entrar es ya. Si hay que promediar a la baja, se promedia comprando más.


----------



## ElCalvo (5 Abr 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> joder llevo toda la tarde leyendo articulos del brent que bajará a $10...y que será el pacocalipsis....
> 
> a veces me dá la sensación de que voy a entrar demasiado pronto....parece como que la ola bajista definitiva todavia no ha llegado.
> 
> veremos un IBEX a 5000 para tenerlo como referencia de guano???



Yo he llegado a leer que lo iban a regalar porque no hay donde almacenarlo...


----------



## Ds_84 (5 Abr 2020)

Esta semana entro si o si a la que baje de $30.


----------



## hazaña (5 Abr 2020)

Veo que en IB se pueden comprar contratos CL Nymex (20may), que son futuros WYI, segun leo es el mas líquido y el más fiel al spot.

Nunca he operado con contratos. 

Si compro un contrato aquí, se liquida en 24h? En una semana? Se puede ir a largo con esta herramienta? (hasta el 20 mayo?) 

Que diferencias más relevantes tiene con la compra de un stock?

Si compro a 20$ y sube a 30$ (veo que el contrato son 1000 barriles) serian 10.000$ de plusvis?

Ya... Sin tener ni idea mejor quitecito jeje, pero ya es curiosidad....


----------



## herodes2 (6 Abr 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> "La reunión de OPEP+ se aplaza por choque entre Arabia Saudita y Rusia sobre el desplome de precios del crudo"
> 
> La reunión de OPEP+ se aplaza por choque entre Arabia Saudita y Rusia sobre el desplome de precios del crudo
> 
> El lunes si cae, que es lo previsible, compraré más. Estaba ya marcándome un +25% y me arrepentí de no jugar más fuerte con una apuesta que veía segura viendo que a nadie le interesa este precio y sólo se trata de una pelea de gallos. No me importa que baje a $10 como alguno dice, lo que me importa es que en un año estará a niveles anteriores y las rentabilidades serán cojonudas.



Y los futuros OIL lo reflejan en este momento con una caida del 10%


----------



## hazaña (6 Abr 2020)

hazaña dijo:


> Veo que en IB se pueden comprar contratos CL Nymex (20may), que son futuros WYI, segun leo es el mas líquido y el más fiel al spot.
> 
> Nunca he operado con contratos.
> 
> ...



Algun consejillo aqui? Si baja un poco mas creo que le meto la puntita


----------



## tomcat ii (16 Abr 2020)

Sigo el wti y me lo estoy pensando seriamente. A 19.80$ ahora mismo. Tendría que crearme cuenta y eso. No se que broker elegir la verdad.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (16 Abr 2020)

ElCalvo dijo:


> Yo he llegado a leer que lo iban a regalar porque no hay donde almacenarlo...



iremos a las gasolineras y nos serviremos lo que queramos gratis.


----------



## Vong@ñán (16 Abr 2020)

Otro que cree que el mundo será como antes algún día y ha invertido en ello,
mas como acto de fé por el que espera salvarse, que como inversión racional.



brent dijo:


> Gracias a burbuja me he enterado que estaba más barato que nunca y me he puesto a comprar como si no hubiera mañana.
> *Ahora está a 20$*
> *Me estan enviando mensajes sobre como comprar.
> Hay que registrarse en*: comprar acciones de petroleo
> ...


----------



## brent (16 Abr 2020)

Vong@ñán dijo:


> Otro que cree que el mundo será como antes algún día y ha invertido en ello,
> mas como acto de fé por el que espera salvarse, que como inversión racional.



Citame en diciembre


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (16 Abr 2020)




----------



## Membroza (17 Abr 2020)

Cuidado los que operéis con la materia prima directamente a través de futuros. Si los vais a mantener por varios meses, os pueden meter mucho la pija con los contangos, comisiones y sus muertos a caballo.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (17 Abr 2020)

¿Que os parece este?.

SXEPEX | ETF iShares STOXX Europe 600 Oil & Gas UCITS - Investing.com


----------



## Membroza (17 Abr 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> ¿Que os parece este?.
> 
> SXEPEX | ETF iShares STOXX Europe 600 Oil & Gas UCITS - Investing.com



Con ese inviertes en empresas petroleras diferentes. Tiene buenas comisiones. No se correlaciona al 100% con el precio del barril, eso sí.


----------



## Membroza (17 Abr 2020)

Para los que estén comprando petróleo a través de un ETF, que se mire esto: ETF Degiro [Petróleo] - Página 8 - ForoCoches

Al parecer con el petróleo a precios bajos, debido al contango el precio al que cotiza el crudo y el del ETF no se reflejan de igual manera, pudiendo necesitar subidas muy gordas para quedarte en breakeven. Yo me he salido del ETF que compré de petróleo y mantengo solamente el ETF de empresas petroleras, que no opera en futuros.

Invertir en petróleo: ¿qué ETF es el mejor?


----------



## tomcat ii (17 Abr 2020)

Alguna opinion sobre comprar CDF de petroleo light, concretamente través de Dukascopy?

Rango de los Mercados :: Dukascopy Bank SA | Swiss Forex Bank | ECN Broker | Managed accounts | Swiss FX trading platform


----------



## tremenk (17 Abr 2020)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> iremos a las gasolineras y nos serviremos lo que queramos gratis.



En un pais bolivariano como el nuestro eso no es posible.... ya que tiene un impuesto FIJO y otros variables + el IVA...

Osea que aun que el petroleo sea gratis lo mínimo que puede llegar a las gasolineras deberían ser 80-90 céntimos el litro.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (18 Abr 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Para los que estén comprando petróleo a través de un ETF, que se mire esto: ETF Degiro [Petróleo] - Página 8 - ForoCoches
> 
> Al parecer con el petróleo a precios bajos, debido al contango el precio al que cotiza el crudo y el del ETF no se reflejan de igual manera, pudiendo necesitar subidas muy gordas para quedarte en breakeven. Yo me he salido del ETF que compré de petróleo y mantengo solamente el ETF de empresas petroleras, que no opera en futuros.
> 
> Invertir en petróleo: ¿qué ETF es el mejor?



el cotango no deberia ser un gran problema, el problema ahora esta en el almacenamiento, las reservas salen hasta por las orejas, no hay donde guardarlo y por lo tanto el precio del almacenaje es mayor, eso provoca un gran gap entre un vencimiento y otro, todos los meses hay que hacer roll over con un salto importante en el precio.


----------



## Nach 80 (18 Abr 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Cuidado los que operéis con la materia prima directamente a través de futuros. Si los vais a mantener por varios meses, os pueden meter mucho la pija con los contangos, comisiones y sus muertos a caballo.



No has operado futuros nunca verdad?
Y mucho menos el petróleo que vence cada mes...
15-16 puede ser buena zona de compra.
Si alguien decide meterse en CFD s que lo haga sin apalancamiento, cuenta 1:1 ,sino os cobrarán swap ,independemente del tamaño de la posición.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (18 Abr 2020)

el cotango hay que mirarlo algo asi como una comision por almacenaje, es como en las acciones la comision de custodia, en estos momentos hay problemas para guardarlo por lo que el coste de almacenaje es elevado y nos va a restar bastantes ganancias, que nadie crea que comprando el petroleo a 30 va a ganar un 100% veniendo a 60.

esto no hay manera de evitarlo, da lo mismo que compres los futuros o que lo hagas a traves de un ETF, la unica manera seria almacenandolo tu, es decir, comprar unos bidones de gasolina y guardarlos para ir gastantdo de ahi los proximos meses.


----------



## kadenas (18 Abr 2020)

Joder con el rollover. Menos mal que me hice una cuenta demo, porque si llego a meter pasta.....


----------



## Membroza (18 Abr 2020)

kadenas dijo:


> Joder con el rollover. Menos mal que me hice una cuenta demo, porque si llego a meter pasta.....



Estás en Plus500, ¿no? El rollover es una follada de las gordas.


----------



## manstein (18 Abr 2020)

Cuando empiece a hacer crack la economía mundial después de los "brotes verdes" de estas semanas y quizá los próximos meses, el crudo se va fácilmente a 7 dólares


----------



## kadenas (18 Abr 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Estás en Plus500, ¿no? El rollover es una follada de las gordas.



Si, fue solo para ver como era esto. De meter pasta, lo haría con degiro, o ib, por lo que voy leyendo. Pero ya me queda claro que el petróleo es difícil para largo....


----------



## Membroza (18 Abr 2020)

kadenas dijo:


> Si, fue solo para ver como era esto. De meter pasta, lo haría con degiro, o ib, por lo que voy leyendo. Pero ya me queda claro que el petróleo es difícil para largo....



Para largo lo único sostenible son ETFs de acciones de petroleras. El resto es un sacacuartos por desgracia, porque a mí me gustaría invertir directamente en materia prima sin depender de lo bien que sea gestionada una empresa.


----------



## miguelaneglesp (18 Abr 2020)

que tal veis repsol para ir alargo plazo?


----------



## brent (18 Abr 2020)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> el cotango hay que mirarlo algo asi como una comision por almacenaje, es como en las acciones la comision de custodia, en estos momentos hay problemas para guardarlo por lo que el coste de almacenaje es elevado y nos va a restar bastantes ganancias, que nadie crea que comprando el petroleo a 30 va a ganar un 100% veniendo a 60.
> 
> esto no hay manera de evitarlo, da lo mismo que compres los futuros o que lo hagas a traves de un ETF, la unica manera seria almacenandolo tu, es decir, comprar unos bidones de gasolina y guardarlos para ir gastantdo de ahi los proximos meses.



con acciones de petroleras algo se puede hacer


----------



## brent (20 Abr 2020)

"El debate sobre una eventual caída del petróleo a cero dólares cobra más actualidad que cuando surgió hace un mes. El barril West Texas, de referencia en EEUU, se hunde cerca de un 20% adicional en la sesión de hoy, hasta tocar los 15 dólares, sus mínimos desde 1999. Más allá del precio, los analistas alertan del riesgo de colapso en el peor mes de la historia para la industria petrolera. "
El petróleo, al borde del colapso en EEUU


----------



## Ds_84 (20 Abr 2020)

joder que stress no se que hacer xDdddd


----------



## biba ecuador (20 Abr 2020)

Por suerte burbuja está lleno de futurólogos y de viajeros en el tiempo y nos dicen lo que va a pasar con todo detalle
Pues si ahora hay que tener miedo de invertir, entonces el año pasado.....
El que se dedique a escuchar a ninis, fracapadres, invermuertos y demás zurrela con boca, no va a invertir nunca en nada


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 Abr 2020)

COVID2020 dijo:


> y comprar un ETF como USO que tal lo veis?
> Esta poniendose a punto de caramelo
> USO | ETF United States Oil - Investing.com



Si tienes claro que el petróleo va a remontar en dos meses como máximo, si


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 Abr 2020)

COVID2020 dijo:


> No para meses pero si en Años....siempre se pueden mantener las acciones del ETF hasta que suba



Hmmm, te acabo de salvar de perder todo el dinero. Espero que me lo agradezcas!!!

Un ETF que replica al Brent o Al WTI en realidad no replica al activo, sino a los futuros del activo. Eso significa que hay ciertas cosas que hacen que conforme pasa el tiempo no haya una relación fiable entre el activo y el ETF. Esto se debe al contango, y el coste de almacenamiento del activo, que en este caso al ser petróleo es un coste relevante, y más a los precios que está el petróleo, hace que el % sea mayor.

Sin acritud pero todo eso está en este hilo. No puedes.meterte a operar con cosas tan complejas sin leer a fondo todo esto, y parece que ni siquiera te has leído las pocas páginas de este hilo.

Nunca inviertas en algo, ya sea empresa o instrumento financiero, que no entiendas totalmente.


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 Abr 2020)

COVID2020 dijo:


> entiendo.... seria mejor en este caso comprar directamente un etf de acciones de refinerias..... Sobre futuros no he invertido en ello ya que nunca me han gustado .... No habria algun ETF que replicase al activo directamente y no el futuro del activo?



Por desgracia con el petróleo no lo hay.


----------



## brent (20 Abr 2020)

Me sali de petroleo y compre acciones de petroliferas, cuando estaban en su precio más bajo. De forma que no he perdido casi nada, ahora me he salido de esas acciones nada más abrir el mercado. En realidad del petroleo me sali por las comisiones y menos mal, no era porque adivinara que bajaria tanto. He tenido una suerte que ni me lo creo xd soy un puto mierdas jajajaja


----------



## Jose (20 Abr 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> 40 barriles de crudo fresquitos de buena mañana por aquí. No tengo prisa por vender y seguro que va a cotizar en algún momento a precios más altos.
> 
> El petróleo a diferencia de las empresas, es necesario para el mundo entero y tiene un coste de extracción. Nunca va a poder bajar más de determinado valor y no va a poder valer 0.



En otros mercados de energía ya ha pasado. Los precios no sólo no han llegado a cero, sino que los productores han pagado por quitarse el gas de encima.

Se están cerrando contratos ( fuera de mercado) con petróleo de los Urales, de la región canadiense de Alberta y crudo nigeriano a 2-3 dólares/barril.

Hoy cae otro 10%

Yo ya no descarto nada.
Aunque se recuperase la economía al 100%. Cosa poco probable, hay tanto crudo almacenado que se podría parar temporalmente toda la extracción y no se Notaría nada. 

Saludos,


----------



## eL PERRO (20 Abr 2020)

Pobres sunormalitos que no han entendido aun que la era de quemar aceitito para hacer luz como en la puta edad de piedra, ha llegado a su fin


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (20 Abr 2020)

brent dijo:


> Me sali de petroleo y compre acciones de petroliferas, cuando estaban en su precio más bajo. De forma que no he perdido casi nada, ahora me he salido de esas acciones nada más abrir el mercado. En realidad del petroleo me sali por las comisiones y menos mal, no era porque adivinara que bajaria tanto. He tenido una suerte que ni me lo creo xd soy un puto mierdas jajajaja



Lo importante es reconocerlo


----------



## Zawer74 (20 Abr 2020)

Alguien ha metido la patita no?


----------



## Litraken (20 Abr 2020)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Pobres sunormalitos que no han entendido aun que la era de quemar aceitito para hacer luz como en la puta edad de piedra, ha llegado a su fin



Sí, los satélites los vas a poner en órbita tú con un dínamo en la rueda de la bicicleta, ya no te digo los buques de carga, eso mejor les pones 4 molinos eólicos no? dejarse de rollos elonmuskistas xD que el petróleo esté a ese precio a ver en donde acaba....


----------



## velocipedo (20 Abr 2020)

A un dólar el barril. Joder!!!!


----------



## silent lurker (20 Abr 2020)

Proximamente, el barril en las playas.

Aaaa aaaa aaa euro.


----------



## Faldo (20 Abr 2020)

WTF!!!!


----------



## DEREC (20 Abr 2020)

a -40 $ ahora.


----------



## Lemavos (20 Abr 2020)

brent dijo:


> Gracias a burbuja me he enterado que estaba más barato que nunca y me he puesto a comprar como si no hubiera mañana.
> *Ahora está a 14$*
> *Me estan enviando mensajes sobre como comprar.
> Hay que registrarse en*: comprar acciones de petroleo
> ...



Vende animal vende


----------



## Varito (20 Abr 2020)

No se puede paralizar la extracción? Igial los gastos fijos son superiores no?
Supongo qie si está en negativo se refiere a que venden mas barato de lo que cuesta extraerlos no?


----------



## kenny220 (20 Abr 2020)

Varito dijo:


> No se puede paralizar la extracción? Igial los gastos fijos son superiores no?
> Supongo qie si está en negativo se refiere a que venden mas barato de lo que cuesta extraerlos no?



A los grandes no les interesa, a los chicos si, pq? El grande aguanta, el chico no, resultado el grande compra al chico por nada. 

Igual que va a pasar con comercio y restauración, los grandes aguantan o se los come otro grande, los chicos que cierren, su mercado se lo lleva el grande


----------



## Abriros (20 Abr 2020)

El visionario


----------



## ciruiostar (20 Abr 2020)

Como balde de agua fría se ha recibido la noticia de los* actuales precios del petróleo*, los cuales se han desplomado aún *por debajo de los 0 (cero) dólares* por barril.

Con ello se cae en *Estados Unidos* en un *mínimo histórico* mientras el mercado continúa agitado por un colapso épico en la demanda causado por la pandemia de coronavirus. En tanto las acciones globales se mezclan conforme los inversores se preparan para que más compañías al fin digan cuánto es que les está costando la crisis actual por *Covid-19*.

Los *precios por debajo de $ 0 por barril,* el cual es hasta el momento su peor nivel desde que NYMEX abrió el comercio de futuros de petróleo en el año de 1983. Esta caída se da luego de que los precios alcanzaron un mínimo de 18 años la pasada semana, justo en el momento en el que los *mercados* se dieron cuenta de que los *recortes récord de producción* acordados por la OPEP, Rusia y otros productores no son suficientes para compensar la pérdida de demanda.

"El mercado no tardó en reconocer que el acuerdo de la *OPEP +*, en su forma actual, no será suficiente para equilibrar los* mercados petroleros*", señaló Stephen Innes, quien se desempeña como estratega jefe de mercados globales de AxiCorp.

*A que se debe la drástica caída en el precio del petróleo*
La principal razón de que se esté dando esta brutal caída en el precio del petróleo, al punto en el que *hasta un bote de agua vale mucho más*, se debe a la falta de espacio para el almacenamiento, los contratos de futuros del precio del *petróleo WTI* cayendo por debajo de los* cero dólares*.


Y es que ahora los operadores le están *huyendo ese lunes a los contratos de futuros de petróleo de Estados Unidos *los cuales tienen su vencimiento en mayo próximo. Siendo que solo son pocos los compradores que están dispuestos a recibir barriles físicos de crudo, *debido a la falta de lugar para poderlos almacenar*. Incluso el futuro del crudo WTI para mayo tocan un piso récord de -7 dólares por barril.

La diferencia entre el contrato de *crudo West Texas Intermediate (WTI) *de mayo que vence y el próximo contrato de junio logró ampliarse a un récord de casi *20 dólares* por barril, esta brecha de gran tamaño se habría abierto debido a que poseer el contrato de mayo cuando expira el martes significa que el comprador está obligado a tomar esos *barriles*.

“El problema real es que la caballería (los recortes de la *OPEP* y sus aliados) no llegará a tiempo para salvar su *mercado petrolero*. Esta podría ser una de las peores entregas de la historia. Nadie quiere o necesita crudo ahora mismo”, indicó Phil Flynn, de Price Futures Group en Chicago.

Precio del petróleo en su peor momento, debajo de los 0 dólares por barril







Señores esa es la cara de un derrumbe financiero.

El Gran Guano a llegado o muy cerca de el estamos.


----------



## gordinflas (20 Abr 2020)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Señores esa es la cara de un derrumbe financiero.
> 
> El Gran Guano a llegado o muy cerca de el estamos.



También es la cara del pánico. No sabemos lo que vale el petróleo exactamente, creo que ninguno de nosotros somos expertos geopolíticos ni podemos leer el futuro, pero creo que todos sabemos que el petróleo no vale 0 (cero) ni mucho menos precios negativos. Esto es una anomalía de cojones y si realmente se pudiera comprar el barril en vez de futuros del barril yo habría empezado a comprar como si no hubiese un mañana. Que si viviese en USA transportar 100 o 200 barriles a mi casa no costaría los 3000 / 4000 dólares que me regalarían.

La cosa es tan surrealista que lo que te dan de regalo con los barriles te serviría para comprar el almacén.


----------



## cifuentes (20 Abr 2020)

miguelaneglesp dijo:


> Pedidle al que escribió lo del petróleo en negativo que de di contacto del camello.....q eso sí ate tiene que ser bueno....
> 
> El mundo se mueve a base de petróleo y está barato por que el mundo está parado industria-transportes y consumo a la que arranque volverá a subir sean 2, 3 o 5 años
> 
> ...



Camello recoger.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (20 Abr 2020)

Jamás pensé que vería cotizar el petróleo en negativo. Ni tampoco que iría a comprar al Mercadona o el Carrefour con máscarilla y guantes.

Bueno, es la vida. Son tiempos interesantes.


----------



## road runner (20 Abr 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> 40 barriles de crudo fresquitos de buena mañana por aquí. No tengo prisa por vender y seguro que va a cotizar en algún momento a precios más altos.
> 
> El petróleo a diferencia de las empresas, es necesario para el mundo entero y tiene un coste de extracción. Nunca va a poder bajar más de determinado valor y no va a poder valer 0.



Nooo, que va.


----------



## Minsky Moment (20 Abr 2020)

Faldo dijo:


> WTF!!!!



WT... I


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> También es la cara del pánico. No sabemos lo que vale el petróleo exactamente, creo que ninguno de nosotros somos expertos geopolíticos ni podemos leer el futuro, pero creo que todos sabemos que el petróleo no vale 0 (cero) ni mucho menos precios negativos. Esto es una anomalía de cojones y si realmente se pudiera comprar el barril en vez de futuros del barril yo habría empezado a comprar como si no hubiese un mañana. Que si viviese en USA transportar 100 o 200 barriles a mi casa no costaría los 3000 / 4000 dólares que me regalarían.
> 
> La cosa es tan surrealista que lo que te dan de regalo con los barriles te serviría para comprar el almacén.



El tema es que si la demanda de algo es X y la.oferta es 10X pues entonces ese bien tiende a cero. Aquí no han sido los saludos o los rusos, son los propios americanos y canadienses que con sus pacopetrolera no son capaces de parar de producir. Y producen y producen y producen...un petróleo que NADIE necesita a corto plazo. Una lección a aprender para el futuro.


----------



## gordinflas (20 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> El tema es que si la demanda de algo es X y la.oferta es 10X pues entonces ese bien tiende a cero. Aquí no han sido los saludos o los rusos, son los propios americanos y canadienses que con sus pacopetrolera no son capaces de parar de producir. Y producen y producen y producen...un petróleo que NADIE necesita a corto plazo. Una lección a aprender para el futuro.



Tiende a cero pero no llega a cero ni mucho menos a precios negativos. Lo de que se puede comprar el almacén + transporte de petróleo con lo que te regalan al "comprar" este petróleo negativo no va en coña, ya hay gente en Twitter haciendo los cálculos. Esto es culpa del mierdifracking y el sand oil y todo lo que tienen montado allí, pero también es una sobrerreacción irracional de tres pares de narices.


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Tiende a cero pero no llega a cero ni mucho menos a precios negativos. Lo de que se puede comprar el almacén + transporte de petróleo con lo que te regalan al "comprar" este petróleo negativo no va en coña, ya hay gente en Twitter haciendo los cálculos. Esto es culpa del mierdifracking y el sand oil y todo lo que tienen montado allí, pero también es una sobrerreacción irracional de tres pares de narices.



Close the wells motherfuckersss!!!!


----------



## ciruiostar (20 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> El tema es que si la demanda de algo es X y la.oferta es 10X pues entonces ese bien tiende a cero. Aquí no han sido los saludos o los rusos, son los propios americanos y canadienses que con sus pacopetrolera no son capaces de parar de producir. Y producen y producen y producen...un petróleo que NADIE necesita a corto plazo. Una lección a aprender para el futuro.



Aquí debe venirse una quiebra de las bellas de todas esas empresas del fracking, mejor dicho acaban de quebrar sus papeles valen menos que nada de un negocio que de por si requiere mas energía de la que produce y nunca generado dinero alguno, no lo hizo con el petroleo a mas de 100 dolares menos hora que estallo el guano, el valor de esas empresas es menos que nada.

Como en USA todo es deuda sobre deuda, multiplicado y dividido por deuda cuidado y no empieza a crujir alguno de lo banco gordos llenos de esa mierda toxica.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (21 Abr 2020)

El precio solo refleja la relación oferta/demanda en un punto y momento dado.

Otra cosa distinta es el valor que está en relación con el esfuerzo humano que algo cuesta conseguir, que es indeterminable en si mismo aunque de parecerse a algo lo hace a la media de su precio en el mundo y durante un periodo largo. El más necio confunde valor y precio, que dice refrán.

De hecho la volatilidad es signo de escasez en un bien vital y que más volatilidad puede haber que tener un precio de 10$ en 1999, subir a 150$ en 2008 y pasar a negativo en Cushing para el WTI hoy.

Por cierto la referencia WTI ha muerto. La referencia mundial es el Brent.


----------



## Nefersen (21 Abr 2020)

Esto lo arreglamos entre todos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Abr 2020)

Una pregunta.

Si alguien compra 100 barriles de estos a 20 euros por ejemplo, se gastaria 2000 euros no ???

Como funciona este tema entonces....... =??

Una vez que compras los 100 barriles te los almacenan gratis y los vendes cuando quieres ?? si suben a 40 y los vendes te dan 4000 ?? 

Pero ahora que no se ni cuanto vale, igual -30 euros barril, que significa esto para el que haya comprado ??

Que ahora debe 3000 euros ? 

Que ha perdido todo su dinero pero no debe nada ??

Que puede dejar sus 30 barriles infinitamente en algun lugar y cuando suban dentro de 3 años puede venderlos y recuperar su dinero e incluso ganar algo ??


----------



## gordinflas (21 Abr 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Una pregunta.
> 
> Si alguien compra 100 barriles de estos a 20 euros por ejemplo, se gastaria 2000 euros no ???
> 
> ...



Significa que te piden que vayas a recoger esos 100 barriles con una furgoneta y te los lleves a cambio de 3000 euros. Te están pagando para que te quedes sus excendentes de petróleo que nadie quiere, ni siquiera ellos mismos. Tómatelo como si fueras un chatarrero al que le pagan para ir a quitar barriles.

Y sí, solo vale si vas a recoger los barriles. Nadie te los almacena. Si están a esos precios es justamente porque todos los almacenes están a tope de capacidad...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Significa que te piden que vayas a recoger esos 100 barriles con una furgoneta y te los lleves a cambio de 3000 euros. Te están pagando para que te quedes sus excendentes de petróleo que nadie quiere, ni siquiera ellos mismos. Tómatelo como si fueras un chatarrero al que le pagan para ir a quitar barriles.
> 
> Y sí, solo vale si vas a recoger los barriles. Nadie te los almacena. Si están a esos precios es justamente porque todos los almacenes están a tope de capacidad y nadie puede ir a recogerlos ni pagar el cotango...



Eso lo entiendo pero y si los has comprado como ya comento en el anterior mensaje..............


----------



## megamaxi (21 Abr 2020)

empy dijo:


> si esa es mi idea, de echo pretendo poner a trabajar 50k en estos proximos meses, y creo que los precios actuales de petroleo 22 usd se podran duplicar o incluso mas, (45 o 50 usd es bastante razonable) en cuanto la cuarentena pase en todos los paises (de 2 a 7 meses).
> 
> por tanto duplicar o triplicar el capital en menos de un año no estaria mal, aun asi supone el 10% de mi capital para invertir.



Con buena picha, bien se jode.


----------



## porca miseria (21 Abr 2020)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> Platino. Una correlación de 0,9 sobre 1.
> 
> Por desgracia tiene IVA y no es un mercado tan liquido como el oro y la plata. Los vendedores profesionales le meten un buen premium y no he visto publicados sus precios de recompra.



Se usa como quimioterapia en canceres. Vende, arrepiéntete y olvídate.


----------



## Membroza (21 Abr 2020)

road runner dijo:


> Nooo, que va.



Ya me comí el owned vendiendo todo. Salí perdiendo dinero, pero por suerte estoy en otros lugares invertido.

Lo único de lo que me arrepiento es de haber comprado un ETF que no entendía al 100%. Por eso me apresuré aquí a dar la alarma, porque parecía que no era el único que lo había hecho. Esto nos da la lección a todos de que nunca compres algo que no entiendes al 100%.


----------



## Membroza (21 Abr 2020)




----------



## lurker (21 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Significa que te piden que vayas a recoger esos 100 barriles con una furgoneta y te los lleves a cambio de 3000 euros. Te están pagando para que te quedes sus excendentes de petróleo que nadie quiere, ni siquiera ellos mismos. Tómatelo como si fueras un chatarrero al que le pagan para ir a quitar barriles.
> 
> Y sí, solo vale si vas a recoger los barriles. Nadie te los almacena. Si están a esos precios es justamente porque todos los almacenes están a tope de capacidad...



¿igual es una bobada pero no sería buen momento para que países con déficit energético como España adquirieran millones de barriles? te pagan por llevártelos y encima tienes petróleo gratix


----------



## Seronoser (21 Abr 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> 40 barriles de crudo fresquitos de buena mañana por aquí. No tengo prisa por vender y seguro que va a cotizar en algún momento a precios más altos.
> 
> El petróleo a diferencia de las empresas, es necesario para el mundo entero y tiene un coste de extracción. Nunca va a poder bajar más de determinado valor y no va a poder valer 0.



Joder, un visionario


----------



## Seronoser (21 Abr 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Me la pela que estes en Moscú o en una plataforma petrolifera en Siberia, eso no te hace ni mas listo ni entender la supuesta "geopolítica" rusa como hemos podido comprobar.



Qué, ya lo has comprobado arruinándote??
O sigues diciendo polladas por el foro jugando al estratega desde tu sofá de Albacete


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (21 Abr 2020)

lurker dijo:


> ¿igual es una bobada pero no sería buen momento para que países con déficit energético como España adquirieran millones de barriles? te pagan por llevártelos y encima tienes petróleo gratix



La cuestión es que ese petróleo en concreto no se puede exportar porque está en el interior de EEUU. *Por eso se ha disparado el precio negativo*


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (21 Abr 2020)

brent dijo:


> jajajaja queva, antes se lia una guerra



Pa que veas


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (21 Abr 2020)

lurker dijo:


> ¿igual es una bobada pero no sería buen momento para que países con déficit energético como España adquirieran millones de barriles? te pagan por llevártelos y encima tienes petróleo gratix



Y donde los almacenamos

Aquí tenemos el mismo problema, depósitos llenos sin nadie para gastarlo y comprados a precios precrisis

Esto no es el HOI4 donde construyes unos depósitos y a comprar petróleo a la URSS


----------



## brent (21 Abr 2020)

EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> Y donde los almacenamos
> 
> Aquí tenemos el mismo problema, depósitos llenos sin nadie para gastarlo y comprados a precios precrisis
> 
> Esto no es el HOI4 donde construyes unos depósitos y a comprar petróleo a la URSS



en los aeropuertos vacios


----------



## spikerchuli (21 Abr 2020)

eso le pasa al OP por especulador, que se joda, disfruta de tu descapitalización por primo.


----------



## schweiz_cat (21 Abr 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero ahora que no se ni cuanto vale, igual -30 euros barril, que significa esto para el que haya comprado ??



Lo que compraste en su día a $20 eran futuros. Un contrato que dice te compro esto -en este caso petróleo- a este precio -en tu ejemplo $20/barril- para ser entregado en un futuro, en este caso hablamos del mes de mayo. Es decir, ayer, como que en su día compraste esos futuros, tenias la obligación de pasar a recoger fisicamente los barriles el mes que viene, mayo, y almacenarlos en algún lugar.

Ayer era el último día para vender ese papel a alguien, y por lo tanto que fuera otro el que tuviera que ir a recoger los barriles.
Si ayer vendiste a -$30, significa que palmaste $50 por barril. Y ese otro cobró $30 por barril y tendrá que asumir los costes de almacenaje, transporte, etc que se derivan de ello, obviamente. Él sabrá si le sale a cuenta o no, esa es otra historia. Probablemente sí, ya que si no te hubiera ofertado -$80 en lugar de -$30.


A parte, hoy, ya puedes comprar papelitos que vencen el 20 de mayo y que dan la obligación de recoger el petróleo en junio. Aquí puedes ver el gráfico:

USOIL Charts and Quotes — TradingView

Hoy ha pasado de $22 a $12 y luego ha subido a $16. Lo lógico es que si en un mes la cosa sigue mas o menos igual, al final también se verán cotizaciones negativas. Pero eso ya es especulación mía.


----------



## Namreir (21 Abr 2020)

schweiz_cat dijo:


> Lo que compraste en su día a $20 eran futuros. Un contrato que dice te compro esto -en este caso petróleo- a este precio -en tu ejemplo $20/barril- para ser entregado en un futuro, en este caso hablamos del mes de mayo. Es decir, ayer, como que en su día compraste esos futuros, tenias la obligación de pasar a recoger fisicamente los barriles el mes que viene, mayo, y almacenarlos en algún lugar.
> 
> Ayer era el último día para vender ese papel a alguien, y por lo tanto que fuera otro el que tuviera que ir a recoger los barriles.
> Si ayer vendiste a -$30, significa que palmaste $50 por barril. Y ese otro cobró $30 por barril y tendrá que asumir los costes de almacenaje, transporte, etc que se derivan de ello, obviamente. Él sabrá si le sale a cuenta o no, esa es otra historia. Probablemente sí, ya que si no te hubiera ofertado -$80 en lugar de -$30.
> ...



Para estas situaciones hay que leerse los contratos de tu broker, no vaya a ser que te obliguen a irte a Oklahoma y beberte el brebaje a pelo.

Y añadir un punto. No tiene mucho sentido decir, lo compro hoy a 20 y lo vendo en 2021 a 60. A 20 compraras futuros de junio, los de junio de 2021 estan bastante mas altos. Si tuvieses capacidad de almacenamiento o un superpetrolero aparcado en la puerta de casa, pues si. 

Lo que compra casi todo el mundo son futuros a un mes vista, y no vale lo de decir, cuando venza el el de junio, lo vendo y compro el de agosto, lo comido por lo servido. Ayer mismamente vimos hasta una diferencia de casi 60 dólares entre el futuro de mayo y el de junio. Lo que es lo mismo, se estaba asumiendo 60 dolares de coste por almacenar un barril un mes. Evidentemente no es precio real, es solo un espejismo del no mercado.

En junio de 2021 Dios proveerá.


----------



## Namreir (21 Abr 2020)

Y un apunte, el precio de los futuros de Brent en junio de 2021 esta en 37,5 dolares.


----------



## brent (21 Abr 2020)

EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> Pa que veas



Quien ha dicho que no la haya


----------



## racional (21 Abr 2020)

Es de agradecer que el op recomiende petroleras en vez invertir en la commodity.


----------



## Feti (21 Abr 2020)

Casi mejor esperar antes de invertir en petroleras no? No veo que hayan sufrido mucho después de la ostia en los contratos de mayo y en los futuros de junio. Tendrían que caer más, no?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (21 Abr 2020)

brent dijo:


> Quien ha dicho que no la haya



Yo


----------



## Forcopula (21 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> ¿Lo del precio negativo del petróleo no era la paja mental de un japonés? Y el tío lo justifica diciendo que la gente cobrará a cambio de almacenar petróleo. Con dos cojones. Creo que tanto tiempo de estancamiento económico, deuda por las nubes y deflación le han acabado carcomiendo el cerebro.



Parece que el japonés no era el que se hacía las pajas mentales jajajaja

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Abr 2020)

schweiz_cat dijo:


> Lo que compraste en su día a $20 eran futuros. Un contrato que dice te compro esto -en este caso petróleo- a este precio -en tu ejemplo $20/barril- para ser entregado en un futuro, en este caso hablamos del mes de mayo. Es decir, ayer, como que en su día compraste esos futuros, tenias la obligación de pasar a recoger fisicamente los barriles el mes que viene, mayo, y almacenarlos en algún lugar.
> 
> Ayer era el último día para vender ese papel a alguien, y por lo tanto que fuera otro el que tuviera que ir a recoger los barriles.
> Si ayer vendiste a -$30, significa que palmaste $50 por barril. Y ese otro cobró $30 por barril y tendrá que asumir los costes de almacenaje, transporte, etc que se derivan de ello, obviamente. Él sabrá si le sale a cuenta o no, esa es otra historia. Probablemente sí, ya que si no te hubiera ofertado -$80 en lugar de -$30.
> ...



Gracias pr la esplicacion, esa era mi duda, que si tu compras futuros y cotizan en negativo ya no es que pierdas el dinero invertido es que se te queda tu cuenta en negativo por que ademas de perder lo que invertiste pierdes dinero.

No sabia que esto podia pasar, seguramente muchos de los que invirtieron tampoco lo sabian y ahora se vean con una deuda guapa de por vida.


----------



## Namreir (21 Abr 2020)

Os dejo este articulo. Defiende que ni el consumo de petróleo ni el precio se van a recuperar hasta niveles anteriores a la crisis del COVID-19. No me convence, pero tiene algún argumento interesante como bajada de viajes a medio plazo, presión en ciudades para mantener el aire limpio, perdida de peso del trabajo presencial, etc, etc

Why oil prices will never recover


----------



## gordinflas (21 Abr 2020)

Forcopula dijo:


> Parece que el japonés no era el que se hacía las pajas mentales jajajaja
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk



Al final el loco de los precios negativos tenía razón. Qué tiempos más raros estamos viviendo...


----------



## gordinflas (21 Abr 2020)

A buenas horas lo dices.

Por cierto, el tío ya ha dicho que lo vendió todo y lo rotó por petroleras (y luego también se sacó las petroleras de encima).


----------



## tremenk (21 Abr 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Qué, ya lo has comprobado arruinándote??
> O sigues diciendo polladas por el foro jugando al estratega desde tu sofá de Albacete




Eres bastante rastrero al sacar esta mierda cuando yo me jugué la cuenta a que los rusos se bajarían los pantalones antes de agosto y tu diciendo que no...

Que prefieren su ruina completa...

Vamos a poner lo que dije y dije claramente que bajaría a los 15... y hoy ha tocado por primera vez esa franja lo de ayer en el contrato de mayo no cuenta.

Los 15 que hace 1 mes era una cosa imposible.




tremenk dijo:


> Mi opinión es que en 3-4 meses doblas a partir de 20 y en 2-3 años triplicas.
> 
> Este Junio abra un pacto Rusia-Arabia Saudi y subirá a 40 si se acaba esto del bicho a mediados de mayo.
> 
> *Aun que creo que bajara a 15.*



Augure que bajaría a 15....mas pacto el pacto...



Seronoser dijo:


> Se te ve muy puesto con la geopolítica rusa sí   .



Tu arroga-mente diciendo que los RUSOS no se bajaran los pantalones... Aun que el petroleo llegue a los mínimos históricos desde hace décadas...

Pero que los rusos se la pela... si hay que inmolarse se inmola como los árabes...




tremenk dijo:


> Mira listillo me apuesto la cuenta a que antes de Agosto hay pacto Ruso-Saudi.



Me jugué la cuenta que los rusos se bajarían los pantalones algo "LOGICO" que tu negaste.....


Citame cuando tengas razón, me jugué la cuenta que seria en AGOSTO para hacer un WIN-WIN pero estaba claro que seria antes pero me la jugué...

Eres bastante sucio cabrón 

Si hubieras tenido razón cogería mi owned y me escondería pero no hubiera hecho lo mismo que tu...

Al-final todo el mundo se equivoca.


----------



## schweiz_cat (21 Abr 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Gracias pr la esplicacion, esa era mi duda, que si tu compras futuros y cotizan en negativo ya no es que pierdas el dinero invertido es que se te queda tu cuenta en negativo por que ademas de perder lo que invertiste pierdes dinero.
> 
> No sabia que esto podia pasar, seguramente muchos de los que invirtieron tampoco lo sabian y ahora se vean con una deuda guapa de por vida.



Si has vendido el contrato antes de su vencimiento, sí, has perdido $50/barril como he comentado antes.
Si no lo has vendido tienes dos opciones, una irte a Oklahoma a por los barriles o dos, rotar el contrato (que básicamente es comprar uno con vencimiento superior). En cualquier caso puedes ir preparando el ojete


----------



## Dios Franco Bernabéu (21 Abr 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> te has venido muy arriba un poco. el barril les cuesta a los saudíes 8 dolares y es el mas barato...directamente los otros productores no venderán...
> 
> lo de 25 te lo compro.
> 
> Esta semana sera decisiva


----------



## tremenk (21 Abr 2020)

DOCTOR VIRUELO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 296861
> 
> 
> Hola holita. Ya has visto lo que me vine arriba cuando dije que llegaría a 10$. Y no dije que se iba a negativo porque en este foro de traders que no ganan un € en los mercados me hubieran lapidado. Estuve a un tris de comentarlo, pero me dije bah, no se lo merecen



Otro trollaco mas adelante dije que lo esperaba a 15..

Tradeos de una semana le compre su argumento de 25.


----------



## Dios Franco Bernabéu (21 Abr 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Otro trollaco mas adelante dije que lo esperaba a 15..
> 
> Tradeos de una semana le compre su argumento de 25.



Te dije que se iba a los 10$ y me contestaste que me estaba viniendo arriba.


----------



## tremenk (21 Abr 2020)

@DOCTOR VIRUELO

Que me dices de este?

Me he puesto a comprar PETROLEO como un HIJOP#*€a

Esperando a 15....


----------



## tremenk (21 Abr 2020)

DOCTOR VIRUELO dijo:


> Que troll hablas, pedazo de tonto. Te dije que se iba a los 10$ y me contestaste que me estaba viniendo arriba y tus tonterías de Arabia Saudita a 8$ y bla bla bla



Pues tenias razon. Ole por ti. Me como el owned.

Pero no se si hablábamos de que iba a hacer durante la semana...

Porque volvió a 28 y bajo a los infiernos.

Y no quiero otra vez ir a mirar paginas anteriores.

Pero jamas pensé que bajaría de 15.

Pd: He visto el gráfico y lo has acertado. Aquí te dejo mis 10.







También he visto análisis donde dicen que puede llegar a 0 entonces tu también puedes salir perdiendo.. pero de momento has acertado.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (21 Abr 2020)

recordad que las oportunidades estan cuando hay panico.

esta bajada desde el viernes se debe a no poder almacenarlo, ahora ya no hay conflictos entre productores, la reduccion de produccion va a ocurrir antes de lo acordado, esto no lo vais a volver a ver en vuestra vida, avisados estais, luego en verano cuando lo veais a 40$ no digais que no os he avisado.


----------



## klon (21 Abr 2020)

Parece que se para en el -33%.

A ver mañana.


----------



## maxkuiper (21 Abr 2020)

Wow un visionario


----------



## uno_de_tantos (21 Abr 2020)

DOCTOR VIRUELO dijo:


> Que troll hablas, pedazo de tonto. Te dije que se iba a los 10$ y me contestaste que me estaba viniendo arriba y tus tonterías de Arabia Saudita a 8$ y bla bla bla



Hola, si tienes un rato mira a ver si me contestas esto. Que opinas que hay que hacer en este momento, esperar preparado y con rapidez de reflejos para invertir más adelante, que tal como están las cosas podría ser dentro de 3 días o tres semanas, o hacerlo mañana mismo.

Por otro lado, que producto te convence mas, y cual menos, y porque.

No pregunto más para no ser pesado.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (22 Abr 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> yo sueño con que no aguante y baje a los $17-18 para entrar...sin dudarlo.
> 
> no tuve cojones a entrar en $22...y ahora está en $34.
> 
> ...



de que forma entrarías al brent?


----------



## SargentoHighway (22 Abr 2020)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> recordad que las oportunidades estan cuando hay panico.
> 
> esta bajada desde el viernes se debe a no poder almacenarlo, ahora ya no hay conflictos entre productores, la reduccion de produccion va a ocurrir antes de lo acordado, esto no lo vais a volver a ver en vuestra vida, avisados estais, luego en verano cuando lo veais a 40$ no digais que no os he avisado.



como entrarias?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (22 Abr 2020)

Tengo 1000 napos calentando y la saca abierta , me están tentando estas y estoy a un tris.

OILBP | ETF WisdomTree Brent Crude Oil 1 month - Investing.com

LOIL | ETF WisdomTree WTI Crude Oil 2x Daily Leveraged - Investing.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2020)

si fuera que vas a pagar 10$ por el WTI estaria bien, pero mucho ojo con el _contango _(coste de almacenamiento) en los ETFs de crudo si vais a LP porque los precios jamas se recuperan y se erosionan continuamente y ahora el _contango_ está caro.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (22 Abr 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> como entrarias?



ETF sobre brent, el cotango deberian reducirlo, para eso se estan ganando un 1,5% de gestion, aun asi aunque el potencial de subida es muy grande reducira considerablemente la rentabilidad.


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Abr 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Tengo 1000 napos calentando y la saca abierta , me están tentando estas y estoy a un tris.
> 
> OILBP | ETF WisdomTree Brent Crude Oil 1 month - Investing.com
> 
> LOIL | ETF WisdomTree WTI Crude Oil 2x Daily Leveraged - Investing.com



Meteles loco! Sacas de ahí un millón de euros hermano!


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (22 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Meteles loco! Sacas de ahí un millón de euros hermano!



Fijo .


----------



## Jose (22 Abr 2020)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> ETF sobre brent, el cotango deberian reducirlo, para eso se estan ganando un 1,5% de gestion, aun asi aunque el potencial de subida es muy grande reducira considerablemente la rentabilidad.



ojo que algunos ETF´s los van a cerrar ..

Precio en negativo del petróleo: el mayor inversor del WTI está borde del colapso


----------



## Ds_84 (22 Abr 2020)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> de que forma entrarías al brent?



ETF quería.....pero cada vez me tiran más las acciones.....tipo Aramco, Shell, etc...

creo que se me escapa la letra pequeña del ETF, de ahí mi 'miedo'.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2020)

Pues eso que mucho ojo con el contango que le erosiona a los ETF continuamente y ahora con la capacidad de almacenamiento a minimos cuesta mucho mas aparcar los barriles, y con el barril en minimos el coste por $ de petroleo es una burrada







podeis echarle un vistazo a cualquier grafica de años a un ETF para percataros de que es el bajismo personificado







Vosotros vereis si quereis ir a largo plazo en estos podructos.
Y ojo tambien con los futuros porque han marcado -37$ el barril y te pueden dar un disgusto. Las opciones a precios prohibitivos. Esta el Petroleo como para comprarlo a manos shenas.


----------



## Jose (22 Abr 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> ETF quería.....pero cada vez me tiran más las acciones.....tipo Aramco, Shell, etc...
> 
> creo que se me escapa la letra pequeña del ETF, de ahí mi 'miedo'.



Aramco está tratando de conseguír un préstamo por valor de 10.000 millones de dólares. Si no lo consigue puede hacer una ampliación de capital.
están tiesos.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (22 Abr 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Pues eso que mucho ojo con el contango que le erosiona a los ETF continuamente y ahora con la capacidad de almacenamiento a minimos cuesta mucho mas aparcar los barriles, y con el barril en minimos el coste por $ de petroleo es una burrada
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es, yo no tengo ni idea pero me estaba sorprendiendo que no saliese el tema del contango, teniendo en cuenta que veo mucho posible inversor, ignorante como yo, leyendo el canal y pensando en invertir. Solo he invertido una vez en mi vida y de una manera muy fuerte y me salió bien, aprovechando una situación concreta que vi claro.

La situación actual me lo ha recordado y por eso he estado siguiendo la evolución del petróleo e informandome desde que leí en las noticias el desencuentro entre Rusia y Arabia Saudí, y sus correspondientes bajadas posteriores por otros temas que han desembocado en la tormenta perfecta contra el valor de la materia prima. Pero esto es totalmente diferente, no tiene nada que ver con mi inversión anterior.

Creo que todos lo que entren al canal como yo deberían hacerse una pregunta, ¿hay algún producto financiero que replique el precio del petróleo?

Dicho de otra manera, si por ejemplo hoy compro el barril brent a 20 y dentro de 6 meses está a 40, ¿puedo hacer una inversión para vender en ese momento y cobrarlo a 40 (menos la comisión correspondiente)?

Pues bien, ahí se empiezan a ver las complicaciones, etf, cdfs, contango + apalancamiento y fecha de vencimiento, coste de almacenaje que hace imposible esa inversión a pelo en barriles, relación dólar y petróleo, posibles o probables quiebras de petroleras, esto solo por comentar los aspectos más importantes, que hay muchos más.

Aviso a navegantes, si alguno en mi misma situación quiere invertir y algo de lo que he comentado anteriormente no lo tiene medianamente asimilado, que se lo piense. Dominar esos conceptos no significa ser un entendido, es solamente abrir un ojo. CUIDADO!!!


----------



## La Enviada (22 Abr 2020)

Creo que ya se ha aclarado más que suficientemente el tema del contango y me parece que los que estén convencidos de que el petróleo va a subir pronto tienen que enfocarlo así:

a) voy a ser capaz de hacer un buen market timing?
b) la subida va a ser muy rápida y me saldré pronto?

Si las repuestas a las DOS preguntas son positivas, el contango les afectará poco. Entonces que usen un ETF de petróleo, o directamente futuros o CFDs si quieren apalancarse.

Si una de las respuestas es negativa, que compren un fondo o ETF de compañías petroleras. Estadísticamente lo hará mejor que de la otra forma.


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Abr 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> Creo que ya se ha aclarado más que suficientemente el tema del contango y me parece que los que estén convencidos de que el petróleo va a subir pronto tienen que enfocarlo así:
> 
> a) voy a ser capaz de hacer un buen market timing?
> b) la subida va a ser muy rápida y me saldré pronto?
> ...



No se puede decir más claro. Ahora los que sepan entender, que entiendan.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (22 Abr 2020)

Alguna forma de comprar petroleo a largo plazo usando el broker bancario?


----------



## brent (22 Abr 2020)

keverson303 dijo:


> Alguna forma de comprar petroleo a largo plazo usando el broker bancario?



comprando acciones de petroleras que estas dependen del precio de tal


----------



## fvckCatalonia (22 Abr 2020)

ETF de petroleo?


----------



## Dr.L (22 Abr 2020)

Como veis a shell


----------



## Ds_84 (22 Abr 2020)

Dr.L dijo:


> Como veis a shell



copión


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (23 Abr 2020)

Jose dijo:


> ojo que algunos ETF´s los van a cerrar ..
> 
> Precio en negativo del petróleo: el mayor inversor del WTI está borde del colapso



a ver, ha sido culpa mia que no me he expresado bien, he dicho ETF porque es lo mas general, pero cuando hablamos de una unica materia prima estamos queriendo decir ETC, que diferencia hay?, pues que en el ETC hay un colateral que es el propio barril de petroleo, de este modo el precio de liquidacion del futuro de un mes ya puede ser - infinito que tu lo que haces es entregar el petroleo, porque hay un acuerdo con una petrolera.

en los ETF's hay una cesta con mas materias primas donde el petroleo es una de ellas, y aunque tambien hay un colateral no se tiene la materia prima fisica, se hara de otra manera que no se como sera, pero evidentemente un precio de liquidacion negativo le puede hacer mucho daño y por eso supongo que se podra llegar a liquidar el fondo..

hay que tener en cuenta una cosa, con los futuros puedes perder mas de lo invertido, por ejemplo vendes un futuro sobre acciones y suben y suben, la perdida puede llegar a ser mas de lo invertido, comprando un futuro en el caso que hemos visto del petroleo cotizando en nagativo es otro caso en el que puede pasar, por eso en estos momentos es suicida comprar futuros directamente, hay que hacerlo a traves de un ETC.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (23 Abr 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> Creo que ya se ha aclarado más que suficientemente el tema del contango y me parece que los que estén convencidos de que el petróleo va a subir pronto tienen que enfocarlo así:
> 
> a) voy a ser capaz de hacer un buen market timing?
> b) la subida va a ser muy rápida y me saldré pronto?
> ...



el cotango es lo que pagas por tener almacenado el petroleo, que lo pagas con la diferencia entre el precio de un vencimiento y otro cuando haces roll over, ahora es muy alto porque hay poco sitio en los alamacenes y se cobra mas caro, evidentemente cuanto mas tiempo lo tengas mas te costara el almacenaje, no es lo mismo que suba un 50% en un año o en 5 años, en el primer caso tienes que restar lo que te ha costado almacenarlo un año y en el otro lo que te ha costado 5 años.

la ventaja actual es que el precio esta tirado, desde luego que no te vas a llevar todo lo que suba por el cotango pero es dificil perder, puedes llevarte una ganancia modesta si tarda varios años en recuperarse o te puedes hacer de oro si las circunstancias tan especiales que vivimos lo pone en unos meses por ejemplo en 200 $, ojo, que puede pasar de todo...

comprar petroleras es echarte en brazos de que el mercado apueste por ellas o no, que puede tener algo que ver con el precio del petroleo o nada, lo dejas en manos del capricho de los inversores.


----------



## spikerchuli (23 Abr 2020)

Me puto parto con el tal brent, un tonto con ínfulas de lobo de walkstreet cual comercial de banca vendía preferentes a sus familiares. Sólo espero q la gente no te haya hecho mucho caso.


----------



## SargentoHighway (23 Abr 2020)

no tengo ni puta idea en estos temas, valga por delante.

imagino que lo que ha estado negativo es el precio a futuro del petróleo debido a que en condiciones normales los ETF jugaban a tener contratos a futuro que en último termino vendían a un distribuidor y sacaban un beneficio si el petroleo había subido y una pérdida si el petróleo había bajado.

el tema es que ahora todos tienen los tanques llenos de petróleo comprado a precio barato y cuando los ETFs han ido a colocar esos contratos en el mercado se los han comido con patata y ahora tienen a un señor llamándoles por teléfono diciendoles que donde les envian el petróleo que han comprado.


----------



## La Enviada (23 Abr 2020)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> el cotango es lo que pagas por tener almacenado el petroleo, que lo pagas con la diferencia entre el precio de un vencimiento y otro cuando haces roll over, ahora es muy alto porque hay poco sitio en los alamacenes y se cobra mas caro, evidentemente cuanto mas tiempo lo tengas mas te costara el almacenaje, no es lo mismo que suba un 50% en un año o en 5 años, en el primer caso tienes que restar lo que te ha costado almacenarlo un año y en el otro lo que te ha costado 5 años.
> 
> la ventaja actual es que el precio esta tirado, desde luego que no te vas a llevar todo lo que suba por el cotango pero es dificil perder, puedes llevarte una ganancia modesta si tarda varios años en recuperarse o te puedes hacer de oro si las circunstancias tan especiales que vivimos lo pone en unos meses por ejemplo en 200 $, ojo, que puede pasar de todo...
> 
> comprar petroleras es echarte en brazos de que el mercado apueste por ellas o no, que puede tener algo que ver con el precio del petroleo o nada, lo dejas en manos del capricho de los inversores.



Los ETF de compañías petroleras sí van muy en fase con el precio spot del petróleo. Vete por ejemplo a investing.com y hazte un gráfico de distintos periodos comparando el precio spot del WTI (ticker WTI/USD) y el ETF más antiguo que hay de petroleras americanas (ticker XLE, cotiza desde finales del 98). El XLE no "replica" el precio del petróleo, por supuesto, pero sí se mueve casi todo el tiempo en el mismo sentido que él (y en el gráfico no está el efecto de los dividendos del XLE, que también hay que tener en cuenta). Haz lo mismo comparando el spot del WTI/USD con el ETF USO, que sigue los futuros del WTI. Juzga tu mismo lo que pasa con el USO si no cazas (o casi) el inicio de la subida del precio spot y si realmente es mejor opción que el ETF de petroleras De todas formas vuelvo a lo que dije en el otro mensaje, si tienes muy claro cuándo y cuánto va a subir el petróleo, compra el USO.


----------



## spikerchuli (23 Abr 2020)

hay algún ETF que evite el efecto contango?


----------



## jorlau (23 Abr 2020)

Al USO le van hacer un split reverso de 8 a 1, no se si será bueno o malo ??

*USCF Announces One-for-Eight Reverse Share Split for the United States Oil Fund (NYSE Arca: USO) [PRNewswire - PR Newswire]*


WALNUT CREEK, Calif., April 22, 2020 /PRNewswire/ -- USCF announced today that it will execute a one-for-eight reverse share split that will be effective for shareholders of the United States Oil Fund, LP (NYSE Arca: USO) after the close of the markets on April 28, 2020. Shares of USO will trade at their post-split prices on April 29, 2020. USO's ticker symbol, "USO", will not change, and shares of USO will continue to trade on the NYSE Arca. USO's new CUSIP number will be 91232N207.
The reverse share split will reduce the number of USO's shares outstanding and will result in a proportionate increase in the net asset value per share ("NAV") of USO. As a result of the reverse share split, USO shareholders on April 28, 2020 will receive one post-split share of USO for every eight pre-split shares of USO they hold. Immediately after the reverse share split is effective, USO's post-split shares will have an NAV that is eight times higher than that of pre-split shares.


The reverse share split will affect all of USO's shareholders. The reverse share split will not affect any shareholder's percentage interest in USO, except to the extent that the reverse share split results in a shareholder receiving cash in the transaction. The NYSE Arca does not permit the trading of fractional shares. As described below, shareholders otherwise entitled to receive fractional shares as a result of the reverse share split will thus receive cash in lieu of such fractional shares. 


*Illustration of a Reverse Share Split*
The following table shows the effect of a hypothetical 1 for 8 reverse share split:



*Table 1.
*

*Hypothetical Example of a 1-for-8 Reverse Share Split:*_Period__# of Shares__Net Asset Value (NAV)__Total Value_Pre-Split120$5$600Post-Split15$40$600


----------



## jorlau (23 Abr 2020)

Barclays va a cerrar el OIL

Barclays Announces the Redemption of the iPath® Series B S&P GSCI® Crude Oil Total Return Index ETNs (the "ETNs") and the Suspension of Further Sales and Issuance of the ETNs


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (23 Abr 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> no tengo ni puta idea en estos temas, valga por delante.
> 
> imagino que lo que ha estado negativo es el precio a futuro del petróleo debido a que en condiciones normales los ETF jugaban a tener contratos a futuro que en último termino vendían a un distribuidor y sacaban un beneficio si el petroleo había subido y una pérdida si el petróleo había bajado.
> 
> el tema es que ahora todos tienen los tanques llenos de petróleo comprado a precio barato y cuando los ETFs han ido a colocar esos contratos en el mercado se los han comido con patata y ahora tienen a un señor llamándoles por teléfono diciendoles que donde les envian el petróleo que han comprado.



no es exactamente asi, tu compras un futuro a un mes, tienes un mes por delante en que dia a dia te liquidan lo que has ganado o has perdido con respecto al dia anterior, a lo largo de ese tiempo puedes cerrar la operacion, que se hace vendiendo el futuro que compraste, o comprando si es que vendiste un futuro, o puedes dejarlo hasta el dia de vencimiento y entonces te dan lo que pagaste y la liquidacion del ultimo dia, y hay una tercera opcion, entregar el petroleo.

creo que ese dia estando cerca el final de la negociacion el futuro se puso en negativo, imagina que compraste un futuro por 20$ y en esos momentos la gente se puso nerviosa y cuando esta a -30$ vendes el futuro, has cerrado la operacion y has perdido 50$.

para ser mas precisos los futuros en realidad no se pagan del todo, es una compra a credito, solo tienes que poner una garantia, no se de cuanto sera en este mercado, pero por ejemplo en españa suele estar por el 15%, es decir, que para comprar un futuro solo tendrias que poner unos 3$, si las perdidas que acumulas se acercan a ese 15% te pediran mas garantias, pero esto del petroleo en negativo es algo inedito, no habia pasado nunca y nadie lo preveia, por lo que me imagino que si alguien se ha visto pillado en esta su broker le ha dejado la cuenta en negativo y le estara reclamando el pago.

que hubiera pasado si hubieras tenido el petroleo?, pues que cierras la operacion entregando el petroleo, incluso en el caso de que el precio de liquidacion hubieran sido -30$, tu no cierras el futuro pagando 30$ sino entregando el petroleo y te dan los 20$, y solo hubieras perdido o ganado la diferencia entre 20$ y el cierre del dia anterior, en lugar de perder 50$, como particular no lo puedes hacer pero comprando un ETC sí, porque tienen acuerdos con alguna petrolera que pone el petroleo fisico como garantia, esto es el colateral.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (23 Abr 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> Los ETF de compañías petroleras sí van muy en fase con el precio spot del petróleo. Vete por ejemplo a investing.com y hazte un gráfico de distintos periodos comparando el precio spot del WTI (ticker WTI/USD) y el ETF más antiguo que hay de petroleras americanas (ticker XLE, cotiza desde finales del 98). El XLE no "replica" el precio del petróleo, por supuesto, pero sí se mueve casi todo el tiempo en el mismo sentido que él (y en el gráfico no está el efecto de los dividendos del XLE, que también hay que tener en cuenta). Haz lo mismo comparando el spot del WTI/USD con el ETF USO, que sigue los futuros del WTI. Juzga tu mismo lo que pasa con el USO si no cazas (o casi) el inicio de la subida del precio spot y si realmente es mejor opción que el ETF de petroleras De todas formas vuelvo a lo que dije en el otro mensaje, si tienes muy claro cuándo y cuánto va a subir el petróleo, compra el USO.



pues entonces la cotizacion ha seguido el criterio objetivo, supongo que seran todas petroleras fundamentalmente extractoras, no dedicadas al refino, no ha habido caprichos, supongo que repsol no estara incluida...


----------



## La Enviada (23 Abr 2020)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> pues entonces la cotizacion ha seguido el criterio objetivo, supongo que seran todas petroleras fundamentalmente extractoras, no dedicadas al refino, no ha habido caprichos, supongo que repsol no estara incluida...




No, incluye todo el sector, extracción, refinado, transporte, etc, aunque sólo de las americanas:

XLE: The Energy Select Sector SPDR® Fund

Un ETF con un cartera casi igual a ese pero que sí se puede comprar en Europa (como sabes ya no podemos comprar los ETFs cotizados en USA):

iShares S&P 500 Energy Sector UCITS ETF | IUES

Luego miro algún ETF del sector europeo y cómo se comporta en función del precio del petróleo, que me ha entrado la curiosidad.


----------



## jorlau (23 Abr 2020)

Sl, a algunos brokers les ha pillado esto del petroleo como a Interactive Brokers

Interactive Brokers Issues Statement on Crude Oil Contracts and Margin Loss


----------



## jorlau (23 Abr 2020)

Los Etf usa se pueden comprar en Europa si tienes una cuenta de más 500k euros.
Los mortales solo a través de brokers usa


----------



## La Enviada (24 Abr 2020)

Este ETF sigue el sector europeo:

iShares STOXX Europe 600 Oil & Gas UCITS ETF (DE) | EXH1

Mirando gráficos se comporta parecido al XLE de americanas que dije arriba, así que también va más o menos en fase con el precio del petróleo.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (24 Abr 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> Este ETF sigue el sector europeo:
> 
> iShares STOXX Europe 600 Oil & Gas UCITS ETF (DE) | EXH1
> 
> Mirando gráficos se comporta parecido al XLE de americanas que dije arriba, así que también va más o menos en fase con el precio del petróleo.



ha bajado tanto como el petroleo, en dos meses a un tercio de su valor?.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (24 Abr 2020)

spikerchuli dijo:


> hay algún ETF que evite el efecto contango?



poder entregar el petroleo fisico ya es una forma de reducir el gap entre un vencimiento y el del siguiente mes en algunos casos, jugar con los spreads se puede hacer pero igual que puedes acertar te puedes equivocar.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (24 Abr 2020)

a ver si alguien que sepa mas que yo de esto me puede confirmar si estoy en lo cierto o corregirme.

el dia fatidico del WTI el valor de cierre fue de -37$, pero en los graficos aparece ese dia como 9,46$, y el dia siguiente abre a 10$, entiendo que el valor de liquidacion del futuro de abril fue 9,46$.

no se como funciona el CME, no he operado nunca alli, pero en el caso del MEFF el valor de liquidacion es el promedio ponderado por volumen entre las 16:15 y las 16:45 del tercer viernes de cada mes, todavia hay 45 minutos hasta las 17:30 para operar.

si el CME es igual no tiene sentido vender a precios negativos si el valor de liquidacion ya se ha establecido en 9,46$, asi que deduzco que esas ventas fueron de futuros comprados despues de establecerse el precio de liquidacion por gente que vive al limite, es asi?.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (24 Abr 2020)

jorlau dijo:


> Sl, a algunos brokers les ha pillado esto del petroleo como a Interactive Brokers
> 
> Interactive Brokers Issues Statement on Crude Oil Contracts and Margin Loss



esta noticia cuenta un caso de lo que dije mas atras:

"si las perdidas que acumulas se acercan a ese 15% te pediran mas garantias, pero esto del petroleo en negativo es algo inedito, no habia pasado nunca y nadie lo preveia, por lo que me imagino que si alguien se ha visto pillado en esta su broker le ha dejado la cuenta en negativo y le estara reclamando el pago."


----------



## La Enviada (24 Abr 2020)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> ha bajado tanto como el petroleo, en dos meses a un tercio de su valor?.



Ha bajado menos. Es un ETF de bolsa e, igual que las bolsas, ha rebotado desde el 23 de marzo mientras que el petróleo seguía bajando. Su comportamiento está muy correlacionado con el precio del petróleo pero por supuesto que no es una correlación perfecta, no van en fase el 100% del tiempo ni sus precios suben o bajan en la misma proporción. Digamos que el ETF de petroleras es menos volátil que el precio del petróleo.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (24 Abr 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> Ha bajado menos. Es un ETF de bolsa e, igual que las bolsas, ha rebotado desde el 23 de marzo mientras que el petróleo seguía bajando. Su comportamiento está muy correlacionado con el precio del petróleo pero por supuesto que no es una correlación perfecta, no van en fase el 100% del tiempo ni sus precios suben o bajan en la misma proporción. Digamos que el ETF de petroleras es menos volátil que el precio del petróleo.



pues entonces no es lo mismo, estas expuesto a una opinion del mercado, lo interesante es invertir en una materia prima que siempre va a estar ahi, es cierto que a larga estas pagando un alto precio por almacenarlo, pero es lo que hay, si no se quiere pagar ese precio puedes llenar el deposito de gasoil de la cadera para el año que viene, o comprar oro fisico, que lo guardas tu...

lo que si me parece importante como ya he explicado, es no comprar tu los futuros directamente sino hacerlo a traves de un ETC, porque tienen mecanismos para evitar situaciones anomalas como la que hemos visto ahora, y para reducir un poco el contango.


----------



## Forofgοld (24 Abr 2020)

Cuando el conflicto recorrio los valles, los grandes lagartos del norte descendieron con fuego y furia.


----------



## La Enviada (24 Abr 2020)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> pues entonces no es lo mismo, estas expuesto a una opinion del mercado, lo interesante es invertir en una materia prima que siempre va a estar ahi, es cierto que a larga estas pagando un alto precio por almacenarlo, pero es lo que hay, si no se quiere pagar ese precio puedes llenar el deposito de gasoil de la cadera para el año que viene, o comprar oro fisico, que lo guardas tu...
> 
> lo que si me parece importante como ya he explicado, es no comprar tu los futuros directamente sino hacerlo a traves de un ETC, porque tienen mecanismos para evitar situaciones anomalas como la que hemos visto ahora, y para reducir un poco el contango.



OK, entonces volvemos a la casilla de salida, porque lo han preguntado varios foreros. ¿Existe tal ETC de petróleo que elimina o amortigua bastante el contango?. Que por supuesto que no digo que no exista, simplemente lo desconozco porque tampoco tengo pensado invertir en petróleo (ni en petroleras). ¿Link a la web de ese ETC concreto?. ¿Cómo reduce exactamente el contango?. ¿Juega con la curva de futuros? ¿Los elige de forma activa más alejados o más cercanos en función de la pendiente de la curva, en lugar del método "pasivo" de comprar siempre el siguiente futuro?. ¿Siguen un algoritmo publicado o es una caja negra?. ¿Tienen parte de la cartera invertida en algún instrumento con un yield que cubra parte del coste del rollover?. ¿Tiene ese ETC una historia bastante larga para ver su tracking error en distintos escenarios?.


----------



## Forofgοld (24 Abr 2020)

*Cuando las sombras desciendan sobre la tierra, nuestros divinos señores caminarán junto a nosotros como iguales. *


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (24 Abr 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> OK, entonces volvemos a la casilla de salida, porque lo han preguntado varios foreros. ¿Existe tal ETC de petróleo que elimina o amortigua bastante el contango?. Que por supuesto que no digo que no exista, simplemente lo desconozco porque tampoco tengo pensado invertir en petróleo (ni en petroleras). ¿Link a la web de ese ETC concreto?. ¿Cómo reduce exactamente el contango?. ¿Juega con la curva de futuros? ¿Los elige de forma activa más alejados o más cercanos en función de la pendiente de la curva, en lugar del método "pasivo" de comprar siempre el siguiente futuro?. ¿Siguen un algoritmo publicado o es una caja negra?. ¿Tienen parte de la cartera invertida en algún instrumento con un yield que cubra parte del coste del rollover?. ¿Tiene ese ETC una historia bastante larga para ver su tracking error en distintos escenarios?.



esta claro que si el fondo pretende replicar fielmente el futuro no tiene mucho margen de maniobra, mas que lo que ya he explicado de entregar el subyacente para liquidar el contraro si el ultimo dia es de bajada, si se meten a jugar con los spreads de distintos vencimientos dejaria ser una gestion pasiva, digo yo.

hay alguno que haga algo de gestion activa y utilice distintos vencimientos?, pues no lo se, pero ya dependes de lo bien o mal que lo haga el gestor.


----------



## Alpargato (27 Abr 2020)

Joder yo solo quería comprar petroleo barato y venderlo cuando suba, que puto coñazo. 
Creo que mi segunda opción para ganar dinero es más sencilla, seguiré con mi estudio sobre construcción de nanobots espias.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Abr 2020)

estoy viendo que hay mucha demanda para PUTS JUN,20 0.5 con un ASK 1.14 de petroleo, que en un escenario normal seria regalar una comisión al vendedor.
esta claro que los que tienen futuros de petroleo no descartan que el precio pege un nuevo arreon a terreno negativo y quieren ir cubiertos


----------



## racional (27 Abr 2020)

No compreis USO.

¿Quieres aprovechar el precio bajo del mercado de crudo? prohibido invertir en el USO, a menos que quieras perder dinero


----------



## tramperoloco (28 Abr 2020)

Les engañaron como a los chinos

Pequeños inversores chinos pierden 1.300 millones en un producto de un banco chino relacionado con el petróleo

Eso por lo del bicho.


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Abr 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Les engañaron como a los chinos
> 
> Pequeños inversores chinos pierden 1.300 millones en un producto de un banco chino relacionado con el petróleo
> 
> Eso por lo del bicho.



Suma Los pechos palomos de occidente comprando etfs de Oil pensando que el contango es un baile de moda japones. Cuantos millones crees que perdió la gente?


----------



## brent (23 May 2020)

Me tuve que salir por las comisiones, al final me meti en gilead y estoy palmando pasta. Si me hubiera mantenido, tendria bastante pasta ahora.
Pronto me metere en exxon (este martes)


----------



## brent (26 May 2020)

Brent a 36$ ya
Me he metido en petrolera pero con poco


----------



## Dr.L (26 May 2020)

Yo estoy en shell, entre días después de su reducción de dividendo, como la veis??


----------



## brent (3 Jun 2020)

vamos!


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Jun 2020)

Tres para Shell. Ahora mismo esta a unos 15 euros. Si que me parece un precio aceptable de entrada y dudo que vaya a bajar mucho mas.

Compraré en éstos dias.

PS: Mis WTI comportándose como campeones. Menos mal que "no eran aconsejables". Llegan a serlo y me hago multimillonario.


----------



## Bort (3 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Tres para Shell. Ahora mismo esta a unos 15 euros. Si que me parece un precio aceptable de entrada y dudo que vaya a bajar mucho mas.
> 
> Compraré en éstos dias.
> 
> PS: Mis WTI comportándose como campeones. Menos mal que "no eran aconsejables". Llegan a serlo y me hago multimillonario.



Ves una corrección hacia abajo en el corto plazo? O crees que las petroleras seguirán al alza. A mí me da la sensación que algunas siguen caras si comporamos su cotización con el precio del petróleo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Jun 2020)

Bort dijo:


> Ves una corrección hacia abajo en el corto plazo? O crees que las petroleras seguirán al alza. A mí me da la sensación que algunas siguen caras si comporamos su cotización con el precio del petróleo



Por eso mismo aún no me he metido en Shell. Creo que quizás haya algo mas de sangre aún.

Dicho ésto...si vas a tener Shell a 5 años, ¿te importa comprarla a 10 o a 15?

Es la pregunta que siempre me hago cuando tengo dudas.

¿Quieres Shell para especular, o para dividendos, o para ámbas, o corto, o largo?

En la respuesta tendrás en camino a seguir.


----------



## Bort (3 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Por eso mismo aún no me he metido en Shell. Creo que quizás haya algo mas de sangre aún.
> 
> Dicho ésto...si vas a tener Shell a 5 años, ¿te importa comprarla a 10 o a 15?
> 
> ...




no te voy a mentir, hasta después de las elecciones no voy a largo; es por rascar dinero a corto con un poco de mi liquidez; le veo más recorrido al metal en los próximos años

a ver en que acaba la reunión de la OPEP


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Jun 2020)

Bort dijo:


> no te voy a mentir, hasta después de las elecciones no voy a largo; es por rascar dinero a corto con un poco de mi liquidez; le veo más recorrido al metal en los próximos años
> 
> a ver en que acaba la reunión de la OPEP



Los resultados de la reunión de la OPEP pueden hacer saltar o tumbar los precios de estas empresas.

Personalmente, yo creo que los peces gordos ya han comprado barato y lo que ahora quieren es subir el precio de la acción.

Con ésto en mente...quizás merezca la pena arriesgarse con Shell.

Me lo voy a pensar hasta el Viernes.


----------



## SargentoHighway (3 Jun 2020)

Tengo a varias Midstream entre ceja y ceja pero ya las veo que se alejan más y más de mi punto de entrada.

ps: menos mal que entré a 20 en iShares STOXX Europe 600 Oil & Gas


----------



## Bort (3 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Los resultados de la reunión de la OPEP pueden hacer saltar o tumbar los precios de estas empresas.
> 
> Personalmente, yo creo que los peces gordos ya han comprado barato y lo que ahora quieren es subir el precio de la acción.
> 
> ...



yo creo que esto está más trucado que un puesto feria; el precio no sube porque aumente el consumo, si no porque reducen producción

Eso por una parte; por otra, estoy palmando pasta en empresas que llevo en +3% por el precio del dolar; esto va a reventar el día que en USA colapsen las impresoras


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Jun 2020)

Bort dijo:


> yo creo que esto está más trucado que un puesto feria; el precio no sube porque aumente el consumo, si no porque reducen producción
> 
> Eso por una parte; por otra, estoy palmando pasta en empresas que llevo en +3% por el precio del dolar; esto va a reventar el día que en USA colapsen las impresoras



Estoy casi casi seguro que es lo que van a hacer.

Lo que pasa es que hay temita con los Rusos y los Marrones, así que si solucionan el temita todo volverá a la normalidad.

Ahora en Cristiano: Europa y USA tienen que poner el culo y ellos cierran el grifo.


----------



## Bort (3 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Estoy casi casi seguro que es lo que van a hacer.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que hay temita con los Rusos y los Marrones, así que si solucionan el temita todo volverá a la normalidad.
> 
> Ahora en Cristiano: Europa y USA tienen que poner el culo y ellos cierran el grifo.



pues que lo pongan, jaj


----------



## brent (4 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Tres para Shell. Ahora mismo esta a unos 15 euros. Si que me parece un precio aceptable de entrada y dudo que vaya a bajar mucho mas.
> 
> Compraré en éstos dias.
> 
> PS: Mis WTI comportándose como campeones. Menos mal que "no eran aconsejables". Llegan a serlo y me hago multimillonario.



ya te digo, hay mucho hater en estos foros


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Jun 2020)

brent dijo:


> ya te digo, hay mucho hater en estos foros



*Lo dejo aqui para que me lo recordeis: Antes de terminal el año el barril de WTI a $60 MINIMO. No es que esté seguro, es que estoy poniendo mi propio dinero en ello.

Y 50% seguro que el principal motivo (que no el único) va a ser un conflicto bélico, o escalada "a punto de". Digo 50% para el 2020. El otro 50% es para el 2021.*

Ni turbante ni pollas en vinagre.

En estos dias vamos a tener otras oportunidades de entrada que yo voy a aprovechar como un cabrón, a sabiendas de que voy a necesitar 3 años para realmente ponerme las botas. Es posible presenciar caidas, e incluso éstas se materializarán en el Q2 de muchas empresas.

Shell creo ya esta bien para comprarla, pero no obstante voy a esperarme un pelín mas por ese olor a bajada de precios. Pero si yo tuviera shell HOY y la hubiera comprado a 20 euros, me las quedaría cual Gollum con el anillo (si, sé que está a 15 euros, ya ves lo mucho que las valoro).

Pero como no las tengo, pues me espero un poquito a ver que pasa.

Tengo WTI y sé que en los próximos dias va a bajar. Cuando lo haga pondré un cojón en WTI y el otro en Shell.

Soy de dividendos, pero no soy gilipollas. No voy a dejar pasar oportunidades de dinero gratis.


----------



## Bort (4 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *Lo dejo aqui para que me lo recordeis: Antes de terminal el año el barril de WTI a $60 MINIMO. No es que esté seguro, es que estoy poniendo mi propio dinero en ello.
> 
> Y 50% seguro que el principal motivo (que no el único) va a ser un conflicto bélico, o escalada "a punto de". Digo 50% para el 2020. El otro 50% es para el 2021.*
> 
> ...



Por qué escoges Shell y no usa?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Jun 2020)

Bort dijo:


> Por qué escoges Shell y no usa?









El de arriba se llama Gerard Kleisterlee. Es director y pone mano en varias empresas.
Desde Marzo lleva comprando paquetitos de 10.000 acciones, como el que no quiere la cosa.
Curiosamente incluso juega a vender un paquetito un dia y volverlo a comprar al dia siguiente.

Este tio entre unos curros y otros se mete mas de 6 millones de euros al año para ir comprando paquetitos de 10k acciones.

Esta dentro y sabe algo.

De USA lo único que se es que no hay empresa que no pueda quebrar.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (4 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Lo dejo aqui para que me lo recordeis: Antes de terminal el año el barril de WTI a $60 MINIMO. No es que esté seguro, es que estoy poniendo mi propio dinero en ello.



¿Qué mes estás comprando? Tenía futuros de septiembre, pero me acojoné y los vendí.
Este mes lo veo llegando a 40$ fácil así que no me parece una tontería tu afirmación.


Edito: Veo que no has comprado ETF todavía.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Jun 2020)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> ¿Qué mes estás comprando? Tenía futuros de septiembre, pero me acojoné y los vendí.
> Este mes lo veo llegando a 40$ fácil así que no me parece una tontería tu afirmación.
> 
> 
> Edito: Veo que no has comprado ETF todavía.



Tengo comprado WisdomTree WTI Crude Oil:
WISDOMTREE WTI CRUDE OIL ETC KURS | A0KRJX | DE000A0KRJX4 | ETC AUF WISDOMTREE WTI CRUDE OIL


----------



## wingardian leviosa (4 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Tengo comprado WisdomTree WTI Crude Oil:
> WISDOMTREE WTI CRUDE OIL ETC KURS | A0KRJX | DE000A0KRJX4 | ETC AUF WISDOMTREE WTI CRUDE OIL



Yo creo que no eres muy de eso pero los indicadores MACD y RSI están en mínimos descendentes, ¿Crees que termina la semana en rojo o la caída la ves para los días próximos?


----------



## brent (5 Jun 2020)

vaya petardazo 39$ ahora


----------



## Pacohimbersor (5 Jun 2020)

La OPEP y los aliados discuten este sábado una prórroga de los recortes de producción


----------



## brent (5 Jun 2020)

Empresas como shell y exxon siguen siendo buenas oportunidades, para los que os habeis perdido el pelotazo


----------



## Bort (5 Jun 2020)

brent dijo:


> Empresas como shell y exxon siguen siendo buenas oportunidades, para los que os habeis perdido el pelotazo



yo me he sacado unos euros con el petroleo, pero no nos tiene que poder la codicia, chevron ya se esta acercando a los niveles precrisis y la demanda no creo que este ni a un 50%; oxy ha arrancado con un +25%, esto esta más trucado que un puesto de feria; si, puede seguir subiendo, pero creo que esto es un castillo de naipes, cualquier cosa va hacer que se venga abajo


----------



## brent (5 Jun 2020)

Bort dijo:


> yo me he sacado unos euros con el petroleo, pero no nos tiene que poder la codicia, chevron ya se esta acercando a los niveles precrisis y la demanda no creo que este ni a un 50%; oxy ha arrancado con un +25%, esto esta más trucado que un puesto de feria; si, puede seguir subiendo, pero creo que esto es un castillo de naipes, cualquier cosa va hacer que se venga abajo



voy a 12 meses


----------



## Bort (5 Jun 2020)

brent dijo:


> voy a 12 meses



Me genera bastantes dudas otoño. Voy a dejar una parte y seguramente me salga antes


----------



## brent (5 Jun 2020)

Bort dijo:


> Me genera bastantes dudas otoño. Voy a dejar una parte y seguramente me salga antes



estoy en acciones de petroliferas, que el petroleo algunas veces tiene demasiadas comisiones


----------



## Bort (5 Jun 2020)

brent dijo:


> estoy en acciones de petroliferas, que el petroleo algunas veces tiene demasiadas comisiones



Yo también


----------



## Nefersen (6 Jun 2020)

Compré un fondo especializado en petroleo y lleva ganado un 26% desde marzo. Si hubiera invertido una buena cantidad, como 100.000, ahora estaría ganándole 26.000 euros desde marzo, pero no confié en el asunto y solo invertí 5000.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (6 Jun 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> Compré un fondo especializado en petroleo y lleva ganado un 26% desde marzo. Si hubiera invertido una buena cantidad, como 100.000, ahora estaría ganándole 26.000 euros desde marzo, pero no confié en el asunto y solo invertí 5000.



Estás con 5000€ y la prudencia la considero un acierto.

Si hubiera hecho caso a los foreros que decían que había que comprar bitcoins en 2009 ahora igual tendría cientos de millones.
En mi opinión el IF en las inversiones no sirve para mucho, sólo el ir sumando.


----------



## brent (6 Jun 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> Compré un fondo especializado en petroleo y lleva ganado un 26% desde marzo. Si hubiera invertido una buena cantidad, como 100.000, ahora estaría ganándole 26.000 euros desde marzo, pero no confié en el asunto y solo invertí 5000.



Enhorabuena!


----------



## brent (9 Jun 2020)

como vais, alguna petrolera en rebajas que no sea shell ni exxon?


----------



## Bort (9 Jun 2020)

Yo creo que aún puede corregir mas, a shell entraré si toca 15,50

prefiero conoco a exxon pero a ver cuanto bajan


----------



## brent (9 Jun 2020)

me acabo de meter en shell otra vez


----------



## clinadin (11 Jun 2020)

Llevo tiempo interesado en contratar alguno de los ETFs de petróleo que lleváis algunos por aquí (como el wti crude oil), algo que no he podido hacer porque mi broker no lo ofrecía.
A día de hoy ya podría contratarlo, y pienso que el precio del petróleo ha de subir en este tiempo. Mi pregunta es, ¿pensáis que es buen momento para entrar? ¿o mejor esperar a que pase el día 20 que se renegociar contratos tras haber aparecido un stock con el que a priori no se contaba?
Gracias de antemano!


----------



## brent (11 Jun 2020)

clinadin dijo:


> Llevo tiempo interesado en contratar alguno de los ETFs de petróleo que lleváis algunos por aquí (como el wti crude oil), algo que no he podido hacer porque mi broker no lo ofrecía.
> A día de hoy ya podría contratarlo, y pienso que el precio del petróleo ha de subir en este tiempo. Mi pregunta es, ¿pensáis que es buen momento para entrar? ¿o mejor esperar a que pase el día 20 que se renegociar contratos tras haber aparecido un stock con el que a priori no se contaba?
> Gracias de antemano!



El precio ya está algo, alto, creo que quizás interesa más mirar fondos de petroleras o acciones de empresas de petroleras.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Jun 2020)

clinadin dijo:


> Llevo tiempo interesado en contratar alguno de los ETFs de petróleo que lleváis algunos por aquí (como el wti crude oil), algo que no he podido hacer porque mi broker no lo ofrecía.
> A día de hoy ya podría contratarlo, y pienso que el precio del petróleo ha de subir en este tiempo. Mi pregunta es, ¿pensáis que es buen momento para entrar? ¿o mejor esperar a que pase el día 20 que se renegociar contratos tras haber aparecido un stock con el que a priori no se contaba?
> Gracias de antemano!



Mi WTI va como un campeón, aunque esta algo mas bajo que antes. "Solo" le tengo ganado un 18% cuando hace un par de semanas estaba al 40%. Yo desde luego ni se me ocurre soltarlo, y seguramente compre mas.

Dicho ésto, mírate Shell.

Pero siempre para muy largo plazo.


----------



## Bort (15 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Mi WTI va como un campeón, aunque esta algo mas bajo que antes. "Solo" le tengo ganado un 18% cuando hace un par de semanas estaba al 40%. Yo desde luego ni se me ocurre soltarlo, y seguramente compre mas.
> 
> Dicho ésto, mírate Shell.
> 
> Pero siempre para muy largo plazo.



Has entrado ya en shell? Yo no se si volvera a bajar de los 14, pero no lo descarto


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Jun 2020)

Bort dijo:


> Has entrado ya en shell? Yo no se si volvera a bajar de los 14, pero no lo descarto



No porque me he gastado mi último paquete en una aseguradora, que también ha sido pillada bien de precio.

A Shell le puedo aún entrar en unos dias. Quiero ver como va pasando el tema de la apertura de espacios aereos.


----------



## brent (15 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No porque me he gastado mi último paquete en una aseguradora, que también ha sido pillada bien de precio.
> 
> A Shell le puedo aún entrar en unos dias. Quiero ver como va pasando el tema de la apertura de espacios aereos.



estoy en shell, avisame porfa cuando entres, si lo haces


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Jun 2020)

brent dijo:


> estoy en shell, avisame porfa cuando entres, si lo haces



Creo que tu sabes x100 mas que yo, pero encantado.

Personalmente compraría Shell incluso a 18. Creo que ahora toca bajar precios para que los grandes vuelvan a entrar, así que voy a intentar seguir su estela.

Si no, pues compraré a 18, me da igual. Shell vale como muy poco veintipico sino treinta o mas. Como tengo tiempo puedo esperar.

En resumen: Como muy pronto este Jueves o Viernes. Si no, me espero hasta mas tarde.


----------



## clinadin (15 Jun 2020)

¿En Shell compráis la A o la B? No sé si entraré, pero siempre tengo esa duda. Según he leído, la única diferencia a nivel práctico sería que en las A el dividendo se genera en Holanda y en las B en Gran Bretaña. Mi idea si al final me decido a entrar, sería la de ir a largo

Y perdonad si quizás ya antes preguntó lo mismo al respecto


----------



## Veloc (15 Jun 2020)

clinadin dijo:


> ¿En Shell compráis la A o la B? No sé si entraré, pero siempre tengo esa duda. Según he leído, la única diferencia a nivel práctico sería que en las A el dividendo se genera en Holanda y en las B en Gran Bretaña. Mi idea si al final me decido a entrar, sería la deb ir a largo
> 
> Y perdonad si quizás ya antes preguntó lo mismo al respecto



Si compras en la bolsa de Ámsterdam te evitas el riesgo divisa, te retienen un 15 % del dividendo en origen pero lo recuperas en el IRPF vía deducción doble imposición internacional.
Si la compras en la bolsa inglesa tienes riesgo divisa, en UK no existe retención por dividendos.


----------



## SargentoHighway (15 Jun 2020)

yo creo q a final de verano estaremos con el petroleo a 50. no es mala inversion.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Jun 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> yo creo q a final de verano estaremos con el petroleo a 50. no es mala inversion.



Entre tú y el otro que dice que Airbus se va a poner este año a 150 me la estais poniendo muy dura, cabrones.


----------



## SargentoHighway (17 Jun 2020)

07 min USDCrude Oil Inventories1.215M-0.152M5.720M07 min USDCushing Crude Oil Inventories-2.608M-0.183M-2.279M

Vemos los 40 ya?


----------



## clinadin (20 Jun 2020)

Sé que algunos de vosotros lleváis ETFs de petróleo (entre ellos en compañeros @FeministoDeIzquierdas ). Según veo, hay algunos wti que se van a retirar el próximo 22 de junio. Os dejo por aquí el enlace por si no lo sabíais, y os puede servir de ayuda en el caso que llevéis alguno de estos:
https://www.wisdomtree.eu/es-es/about-wisdomtree/important-notices


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 Jun 2020)

clinadin dijo:


> Sé que algunos de vosotros lleváis ETFs de petróleo (entre ellos en compañeros @FeministoDeIzquierdas ). Según veo, hay algunos wti que se van a retirar el próximo 22 de junio. Os dejo por aquí el enlace por si no lo sabíais, y os puede servir de ayuda en el caso que llevéis alguno de estos:
> https://www.wisdomtree.eu/es-es/about-wisdomtree/important-notices



Gracias. No estoy seguro de si el mio esta ahí, pero si lo cierran será con un +25%. No me voy a quejar.

Si eso pasa me tendré que ir corriendo a Shell. Llevan ya tiempo con un buen precio.

Una pena porque quería haberla guardado durante un par de añitos, pero en fin, dinerito para la buchaca.


----------



## kasper98 (20 Jun 2020)

brent dijo:


> *ACTUALIZADO*: ya ha subido a 30$ y espero que siga subiendo por el bien de todos y sea una oportunidad para ganar dinero fácil para los que entran ahora.
> *Actualizado*: 39$
> Empresas como shell y exxon siguen siendo buenas oportunidades, para los que os habeis perdido el pelotazo
> *Me estan enviando mensajes sobre como comprar.
> ...



En petroleo se invierte en futuros para dar el pelotazo....acciones??!madre mia

Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 Jun 2020)

brent dijo:


> estoy en shell, avisame porfa cuando entres, si lo haces



Ojito amigo. Igual entro la semana que viene.

Avisado quedas.


----------



## brent (20 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ojito amigo. Igual entro la semana que viene.
> 
> Avisado quedas.



Has tenido en cuenta el factor de que pueda haber otro rebrote?
Lo tienes controlado ese tema? que datos tienes?


----------



## Pacohimbersor (21 Jun 2020)

No he podido evitar compartirlo

*¿Barril a 190 $? Expertos empiezan a augurar un 'superciclo' del mercado del petróleo*

Si el *mercado del petróleo* se ha llevado la peor parte del golpe del *covid-19*, también puede ser el que experimente la mayor recuperación. No en vano, las medidas de cierre decretadas por los países provocaron el desplome completo de la demanda de crudo y, con ello, de los precios. Esto llevó al Brent a marcar mínimos de dos décadas en abril en los 15,98 dólares y al Texas, incluso, a venderse en negativo (-40 dólares por barril) por primera vez en su historia. Pero al mismo tiempo, este 'shock' provocó la fuerte reacción de los *productores para drenar el mercado de oferta*. La cuestión ahora es si no se habrán pasado de frenada provocando a medio plazo una disrupción total del oro negro.

Una de las características propias del petróleo que hay que tener muy en cuenta es que la *oferta es muy poco flexible*. Por lo que cuando cae la demanda, la situación no se salva cerrando el grifo, y cuando sube, no se soluciona abriéndolo. De hecho, el cierre de pozos en muchos casos supone su destrucción y que no se puedan volver a reabrir.

Por este motivo, el último informe de la *Agencia Internacional de la Energía (IAE por sus siglas en inglés)* ha supuesto una revolución entre los inversores que, de hecho, el reciente rally del barril hasta los 40 dólares ya adelantaba una recuperación de los inventarios. Según el organismo, aunque la demanda de crudo se va a hundir en 8,1 millones de barriles día este año, en 2021 va a rebotar hasta lograr una *recuperación récord de 5,7 millones *de barriles día.





Fuente IAE.

Pero lo más relevante no es la mejora de las estimaciones de la demanda proyectadas por la IAE respecto al mes anterior, sino que da por hecho que la *oferta, de aquí a 2022, va a ser mucho menor que la demanda*. "Si bien la decisión de la Organización de Países Exportadores de Petróleo y sus aliados de extender los recortes de producción hasta julio ayudará a acelerar el reequilibrio del mercado petrolero, no debemos subestimar las enormes incertidumbres" que aún enfrenta el mercado, ha asegurado la agencia.

El problema es que la destrucción de *oferta, si tomamos como referente EEUU* que tiene 9-10 millones de barriles a unos costes de extracción superiores a 50 dólares, es mucho mayor. Desde que estalló la pandemia la producción americana, según el dato adelantado de la AIE, ha pasado de 13,1 millones de barriles al día a 11,1 millones y, aun así, en su informe de esta semana la IAE le ha metido, incluso, una corrección de un millón de barriles más.





Fuente: IAE.

"A día de hoy, *EEUU ha perdido una producción de unos 3 millones de barriles* diarios fácilmente y es una barbaridad. Eso de momento. Si esto sigue así puede perder unos 5-6 millones de barriles de aquí a 2021", explican a Cotizalia fuentes del mercado. "Venimos de un punto en el cual las inversiones en el mundo del petróleo habían sido mínimas y ya con esto...".

Es por ello que la mayoría de los bancos de inversión están apuntando a un *fuerte repunte del precio*. "De aquí a final de año el Brent va a estar por encima de los 50, seguro, y el año que viene va a ser una hecatombe. Puede ser incluso antes", afirman esas mismas fuentes.

*JP Morgan, de los más alcistas*
Uno de los más alcistas en este sentido es JP Morgan, que ya a primeros de marzo avisaba de que el mercado del petróleo podría encontrarse* a las puertas de un "superciclo"* que lleve el Brent hasta los 190 dólares por barril en 2025 y que, a pesar del reciente desplome de los precios, con mínimos de 20 años, se ha reiterado en su apuesta.

No en vano, el *desplome de la producción de EEUU, Arabia Saudí y Rusia*, los tres reyes del petróleo mundial, ha permitido dar un balón de oxígeno a los precios. Sin embargo, hasta ahora los inventarios en EEUU no se han visto afectados, porque cuando comenzó la guerra de precios entre Rusia y Arabia Saudí, estos enviaban barcos a EEUU con unas importaciones altísimas. Pero los saudíes ya han cortado el grifo y el país tiene un problema de déficit importante, igual que lo tiene Rusia, y se pueden pasar de frenada llevando el precio a final de año incluso a los 70-80 dólares.

"La realidad es que las posibilidades de que el petróleo se vaya a 100 dólares en el punto en el que estamos son mayores que hace tres meses", ha afirmado Christyan Malek, jefe de estudios de petróleo y gas de JPMorgan para Europa, Oriente Medio y África. Según el experto, la sobreoferta del mercado se va a transformar en un *"déficit estructural de producción" a primeros de 2022*, por lo que el escenario más probable para el banco de inversión es que el precio se eleve hasta, al menos, 60 dólares por barril.





Fuente: IAE.

Tampoco ha dado un paso atrás en el precio contemplado en su* escenario más alcista de 190 $*. Y es que, a juicio de Malek, "el déficit habla por sí mismo. Eso implica que los precios del petróleo subirán por las nubes", ha asegurado en su último informe. "¿Creemos que es sostenible? No. ¿Pero podría llegar a esos niveles? Sí", concluye.

Y es que algunas estimaciones apuntan a que de aquí a final de año la pérdida de producción mundial podría alcanzar, incluso, los 10 millones de barriles. Por ello, la clave está en cuánto va a bajar la demanda. La IAE apunta a en torno al 2,5%-3% este año. Eso supone entre 3 y 4 millones de barriles al día, por lo que en este escenario, la *disyuntiva entre la caída de la demanda y la oferta *habla por sí misma.

¿Barril a 190 $? Expertos empiezan a augurar un 'superciclo' del mercado del petróleo


----------



## no_me_consta (23 Jun 2020)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Jun 2020)

¿Te tiene ella que no tenga yo?

Porque yo si que tengo 40...centímetros


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Jun 2020)

brent dijo:


> Has tenido en cuenta el factor de que pueda haber otro rebrote?
> Lo tienes controlado ese tema? que datos tienes?



Pues al final no me han cerrado mi ETF, así que sigo con ella y ahora mismo va bastante campeona.

Dicho ésto, Shell me sigue pareciendo interesante. Pero teniendo esta ETF ahora mismo no la veo tan apetecible.

Lo que me echa un poco atrás es que no le veo mucho recorrido. Comprar a 15 para vender a 20...no sé. Pura dividendera quizas...

Pero te mantendré informado.

PS: SUEÑO con otro rebrote.


----------



## Dr.L (23 Jun 2020)

clinadin dijo:


> ¿En Shell compráis la A o la B? No sé si entraré, pero siempre tengo esa duda. Según he leído, la única diferencia a nivel práctico sería que en las A el dividendo se genera en Holanda y en las B en Gran Bretaña. Mi idea si al final me decido a entrar, sería la de ir a largo
> 
> Y perdonad si quizás ya antes preguntó lo mismo al respecto



Yo la llevo adr en mercado usa, me salía más barata por comisiones y según tengo entendido me retienen lo mismo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Jun 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> No he podido evitar compartirlo
> 
> *¿Barril a 190 $? Expertos empiezan a augurar un 'superciclo' del mercado del petróleo*
> 
> ...



Como siempre muchas gracias por la aportación.

Desde el punto de vista técnico (y de alguna forma me dedico a analizar esas cosas) estoy muy deacuerdo. El tema del petroleo no es un grifo que puedas abrir y cerrar. Tienes que aplicar procesos químicos, mecánicos, y por supuesto debes lidiar con bureocracia, con trabajadores, con logística.

Salvando las distancias, apagar una planta petrolífera se me antoja hasta mas complejo de apagar una planta generadora de electricidad. Precisamente por todas esas externalidades.

Pero lo estan haciendo. Lo tienen que hacer. Así que ocurrirá (EN MI OPINIÓN DE GILIPOLLAS) lo siguiente:

1. No volveran a abrir las plantas hasta estar 100% seguro de que no abra mas coronavirus.2
2. Debido a las pérdidas renegociarán todo antes de volver a abrir. Empleados, métodos de extracción, procesos...
3. Tendrán que cobrar mas para compensar pérdidas.
4. Habrá otra guerra comercial pero a la baja.

No sé si el barril se pondrá por las nubes, pero la gasolina a 1.70 la vamos a ver.


----------



## SargentoHighway (23 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Como siempre muchas gracias por la aportación.
> 
> Desde el punto de vista técnico (y de alguna forma me dedico a analizar esas cosas) estoy muy deacuerdo. El tema del petroleo no es un grifo que puedas abrir y cerrar. Tienes que aplicar procesos químicos, mecánicos, y por supuesto debes lidiar con bureocracia, con trabajadores, con logística.
> 
> ...



LLEVO CRUDO HASTA EN EL BOLSILLO DE ATRAS DE LOS PANTALONES.

Nuestro ETF efectivamente sigue al pie del cañon. Os preocupa el contango? Ahora mismo entre contratos tenemos un 0,5%.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Jun 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> LLEVO CRUDO HASTA EN EL BOLSILLO DE ATRAS DE LOS PANTALONES.
> 
> Nuestro ETF efectivamente sigue al pie del cañon. Os preocupa el contango? Ahora mismo entre contratos tenemos un 0,5%.



Tengo stop loss con beneficios, pero es que además como dice los artículos @Pacohimbersor, mas bien vamos hacia backwardation.

Yo quisiera meterme mucho mas con crudo, pero soy muy serio con mi política diversificadora y nunca tengo mas de un % ya especificado de nada en mi cartera. Así, si algo pasa de repente, nunca pierdo todo mi dinero.

Gano menos, pero me arriesgo menos.


----------



## TravellerLatam (23 Jun 2020)

Yo entré hace una semana con una pequeña posición en EXXON (XOM). Me da a mi que esta situación compleja hará que los grandes puedan conseguir mejorar cuota de mercado a expensas de los pequeños que puedan caer. Además es un gran pagador de dividendos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Jun 2020)

TravellerLatam dijo:


> Yo entré hace una semana con una pequeña posición en EXXON (XOM). Me da a mi que esta situación compleja hará que los grandes puedan conseguir mejorar cuota de mercado a expensas de los pequeños que puedan caer. Además es un gran pagador de dividendos.



Una buenísima exposición. 100% contigo.


----------



## eL PERRO (23 Jun 2020)

Sois todos escoria, vagos judios de mierda


----------



## Multinick2020 (23 Jun 2020)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Sois todos escoria, vagos judios de mierda


----------



## clinadin (24 Jun 2020)

En unas horas publican inventarios de crudo, ahí podremos ver si sigue subiendo a corto plazo o baja


----------



## SargentoHighway (24 Jun 2020)

ha tocado bajadita.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Jun 2020)

*"HANTECIÓN" A LAS 16:30 QUE SALEN LAS BOLITAS DE LOS NIÑOS DE SAN CRUDOFONSO




*
La foto y los personajes son totalmente intencionales...para el que quiera pillarlo.


----------



## Bort (24 Jun 2020)

pues viendo las petroleras alguno ya sabe el número premiado


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Jun 2020)

Bort dijo:


> pues viendo las petroleras alguno ya sabe el número premiado



Cuando veas que a tu vecino empiezan a bombear...vaselina y a gosssar.


----------



## no_me_consta (24 Jun 2020)

Anuncio y caída en picado, hoy ceno arroz blanco


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## SargentoHighway (24 Jun 2020)




----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Jun 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 355589



¿Te puedes creer que sigo en positivo con NUESTRO WTI?

De hecho, sigo a +20%

A ver si viene un contango y me lleva, goder, que quiero meter mas...


----------



## SargentoHighway (24 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Te puedes creer que sigo en positivo con NUESTRO WTI?
> 
> De hecho, sigo a +20%
> 
> A ver si viene un contango y me lleva, goder, que quiero meter mas...



porque tu entraste cuando habia que entrar ;-)


----------



## SargentoHighway (26 Jun 2020)

una duda si, digamos, Israel atacase a Irán. ¿El precio del petróleo sube o baja?


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (26 Jun 2020)

¿Alguno de este hilo ha hecho curso Milenio con tradingdefuturos, con Vicens Castellano?, parece que opera intradía en el mercado de crudo, es especialista en él.
Me parece un tío muy competente.


----------



## no_me_consta (21 Jul 2020)

A ver si va remontando







Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## SargentoHighway (21 Jul 2020)

Salvo guano total está claro que nuestros barriles se tienen que revalorizar. Tengo toda la paciencia del mundo.


----------



## no_me_consta (22 Jul 2020)

Va a ser que no, el informe de ayer malísimo + 7m de reservas y el dólar cayendo.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## SargentoHighway (22 Jul 2020)

no_me_consta dijo:


> Va a ser que no, el informe de ayer malísimo + 7m de reservas y el dólar cayendo.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



pues sí, hoy sale el informe de inventarios del gobierno, a ver si nos da un empujoncito para arriba que el de ayer del API se comió la bajada de la semana anterior.


----------



## SargentoHighway (22 Jul 2020)

Datos malos:

TimeCur.Imp.EventActualForecastPrevious

10:30 USDCrude Oil Inventories4.892M-2.088M-7.493M

10:30 USDCushing Crude Oil Inventories1.375M0.769M0.949M


4,89M vs -2M esperado.
1,37M vs 0,76M esperado.

Parece ser que el mercado reacciona bien porque es mejor de lo esperado dentro de lo que se reportó ayer. Ha pasado de -1,4% a -1% los futuros de Sept.


----------



## brent (25 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *Lo dejo aqui para que me lo recordeis: Antes de terminal el año el barril de WTI a $60 MINIMO. No es que esté seguro, es que estoy poniendo mi propio dinero en ello.
> 
> Y 50% seguro que el principal motivo (que no el único) va a ser un conflicto bélico, o escalada "a punto de". Digo 50% para el 2020. El otro 50% es para el 2021.*
> 
> ...



Shell sigue en la mierda xd mi dinero atrapado jajajaja


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ago 2020)

brent dijo:


> Shell sigue en la mierda xd mi dinero atrapado jajajaja



Paciencia. Yo estoy en modo "Michael Burry". Me podré equivocar con el mes, igual no es para final del 2020, pero que el barril va a subir eso seguro.

Esta semana creo que tocan dividendos o la confirmación del precio. En cualquier caso Buffett dice que la bolsa americana esta infladísima y, si cae la bolsa, espero efecto colateral en Shell.

Mi WTI de mis amores lo tengo hoy a +26.5%. Mi Shell la tengo a -11%. Si dios quiere con la entrega de dividendos y los rumores éstos podríamos ver a Shell caer mas. Si llega al -20% compraré otro paquetito. Y si mi WTI llega a negativos, aunque sea un -1%, volveré a comprar como un ludopata.

Me pasa como a mi querido @SargentoHighway. Tengo paciencia para años.

PS: ¿A cuánto compraste Shell? Yo la compré a 13.89 euros. Y repito: En cuanto pierda un 20% vuelvo a comprar.


----------



## SargentoHighway (25 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Paciencia. Yo estoy en modo "Michael Burry". Me podré equivocar con el mes, igual no es para final del 2020, pero que el barril va a subir eso seguro.
> 
> Esta semana creo que tocan dividendos o la confirmación del precio. En cualquier caso Buffett dice que la bolsa americana esta infladísima y, si cae la bolsa, espero efecto colateral en Shell.
> 
> ...



Yo con el WTI no tuve paciencia.  Salí sin perdidas pero mareado del lateral en el que estaba.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Yo con el WTI no tuve paciencia.  Salí sin perdidas pero mareado del lateral en el que estaba.



Ahora (en unas semanas) podrías tener una nueva oportunidad, así que prepara un par de millones de euros de esos que tu manejas por si acaso. Yo voy todos los dias a la puerta del colegio a ofrecer participaciones a los niños de primaria.


----------



## SargentoHighway (25 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ahora (en unas semanas) podrías tener una nueva oportunidad, así que prepara un par de millones de euros de esos que tu manejas por si acaso. Yo voy todos los dias a la puerta del colegio a ofrecer participaciones a los niños de primaria.



Aqui tienes una revalorización para tus WTI para esta semana:

La tormenta tropical Laura se convertirá en un gran huracán camino hacia EE.UU.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Aqui tienes una revalorización para tus WTI para esta semana:
> 
> La tormenta tropical Laura se convertirá en un gran huracán camino hacia EE.UU.



que me corrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!

Pero aún me queda al menos hasta el 2023 antes de vender. Pillo hamaca veraniega.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (25 Ago 2020)

*Del cielo al infierno: la nueva fiebre del petróleo en Texas llega a su fin*

*Hace un año, la región pérmica denominada Permian Basin era uno de los mercados laborales más candentes de EEUU, alimentado por la fiebre del oro del 'fracking'. Hoy es un erial*
Por The Wall Street Journal

El desplome provocado por el nuevo coronavirus ha sido históricamente brutal. En cuestión de semanas, la demanda global de petróleo se redujo en más del 20% esta primavera, cuando la gente se quedó en casa y dejó de volar y conducir. El precio del petróleo se desplomó. La industria del 'fracking', que había llevado a la producción estadounidense a ser líder mundial con 13 millones de barriles al día, se replegó por completo. Y el yacimiento petrolífero 'más caliente', *Permian Basin*, prácticamente echó el cierre de la noche a la mañana.

El año pasado, 'The Wall Street Journal' cubrió el 'boom' en la región de Permian, entonces uno de los mercados laborales más candentes del país. En aquel momento, la construcción estaba en auge, los hoteles cobraban tarifas que competían con las de la ciudad de Nueva York, *los peluqueros ganaban hasta 180.000 dólares al año* y los colegios luchaban por afrontar los costes de vivienda asociados con la producción de petróleo.

De dueños de restaurantes hasta ganaderos, están luchando por sobrevivir a medida que las petrolíferas retroceden en la perforación

A finales del año pasado, ese frenesí se paró a medida que *los inversores abandonaron el terreno del petróleo* tras años de rendimientos decepcionantes.

Ahora, todo el mundo, desde dueños de restaurantes hasta ganaderos, está luchando por sobrevivir a medida que las petrolíferas retroceden en la perforación de nuevos pozos y cierran los ya existentes, que no son rentables con los precios actuales. A principios de mes, había solamente 125 máquinas extrayendo petróleo en Permian, aproximadamente un tercio de las que había a finales del año pasado, según* Baker Hughes.*

Esto es lo que pasa cuando estalla *la burbuja del petróleo.*

*Colas en el banco de alimentos y restaurantes vacíos*
Abe Guerrero ha estado recogiendo comida del West Texas Food Bank desde que *fue cesado temporalmente hace dos meses* como responsable de seguridad de una empresa de transportes de un yacimiento petrolífero.

La empresa cesó a todos menos a 20 de sus casi 200 conductores. En total, el desempleo en Permian Basin* aumentó hasta el 13,4% en mayo*, desde el 2,1% el año anterior, según la Comisión de la Fuerza Laboral de Texas.

El parque para autocaravanas donde Guerrero vive con un amigo ha reducido el* alquiler de 580 dólares a 480 dólares al mes* tras perder al 80% de sus residentes, pero dice que sigue contando con el banco de alimentos.

"Es una forma de vida diferente ahora", dice Guerrero, de 57 años, quien hace poco hizo cola para recibir alimentos en Odessa. *"Es como un país tercermundista".*

El West Texas Food Bank ha repartido más de 400.000 kg de comida al mes desde marzo,* incremento desde los 250.000 kg del año* pasado, según la directora ejecutiva Libby Campbell. Dice que el 74% de los hogares que recogieron comida en abril nunca antes habían acudido al banco.

"Sabemos cómo enfrentarnos a huracanes, incendios, inundaciones", declara Campbell. "Para esto no hay un manual.* Va a ser un camino largo*, y no estamos ni por asomo cerca del final".

Pody's BBQ, un restaurante de Pecos que era un pilar para los perforadores cuando el petróleo estaba en auge,* ha perdido el 30% de sus ventas.* Empezó a perder clientes mucho antes del desplome, declara el dueño Israel Campos. La actividad de perforación ya se estaba ralentizando el año pasado cuando se empezó a acumular un exceso de oferta de crudo.

*"Podíamos verlo venir*", dice Campos. "Después estalló la pandemia y fue todavía peor".

Campos afirma que muchos de sus clientes* ya no pueden permitirse ofertas* más caras como costillas de ternera. Pody's ha cambiado su menú a la cocina mexicana y las hamburguesas, con precios más baratos.

*Plataformas suspendidas*
Matt Elliott se dio cuenta de que la producción estadounidense de petróleo estaba a punto de caer a principios de año, cuando empezó a ver máquinas de perforación inactivas en Pecos. Después en marzo, Arabia Saudí y Rusia iniciaron *una guerra de precios* sobre la cuota de mercado, empeorando la caída del petróleo por el coronavirus.

"En cuestión de semanas, era una industria completamente nueva", dice Elliott, de 32 años, director general de White Shark Energy, *empresa de alquiler de material* y servicios.

El trabajo en los yacimientos de petróleo se acabó, así que él y sus empleados se mantuvieron ocupados con el mantenimiento del equipo. Espera que el beneficio de su compañía *se sitúe entre un 50% y un 70%* por debajo del del año pasado.

Si hay algo positivo, es que el golpe puede dar a las ciudades como Pecos tiempo para construir las infraestructuras

Si hay algo positivo, es que el golpe puede dar a las ciudades como Pecos tiempo para construir las infraestructuras necesarias para *asumir la afluencia de nuevos residentes *y trabajadores temporales que atraía el 'boom' del petróleo, declara Elliott, original de Pecos.

La población de Pecos* ha aumentado cerca de un 20%* desde 2010 hasta 10.000 habitantes, según la Oficina del Censo de EEUU, y está en curso la construcción de un nuevo hospital de 115 millones de dólares y de un centro recreativo de 17 millones de dólares.

"Proporciona tiempo a nuestra comunidad para volver a* ponerse en marcha y realizar los cambios *necesarios", explica.

*Sillas vacías en la peluquería*
El año pasado, los peluqueros de Pete McGarity *podían ganar 180.000 dólares *al año cortando el pelo cerca de las zonas de perforación de Permian. Hoy, McGarity trabaja solo en la zona petrolífera y atiende a una fracción de los clientes.

"Hay pánico, tío, hay mucha gente que vive del petróleo por aquí", dice.

McGarity y un equipo de tres o cuatro peluqueros solían trabajar sin descanso en su peluquería móvil construida a medida durante el auge del petróleo. Ahora, los perforadores, que solían hacer cola fuera de su tráiler, *prácticamente han desaparecido*, afirma.

Ahora McGarity lleva la tienda él solo a ciudades olvidadas del Desierto de Chihuahua en las que faltan peluqueros, *para compensar los clientes perdidos* del petróleo. Ahí donde su equipo hacía hasta cien cortes al día, McGarity dice que ahora solo atiende a 20 clientes.
Planta petrolífera en Texas. (Reuters)
El cierre de Headlines, su peluquería física en Odessa, agravó el sufrimiento. *Inicialmente cerrada por las medidas de cuarentena*, no pudo reabrir hasta junio después de que un coche se estrellara contra la fachada de la tienda.

No ha tenido que despedir a ningún empleado por el momento, pero dice que solo podrá utilizar la mitad de las sillas para *mantener la distancia de seguridad *y le preocupa que los clientes no aparezcan.

Aun así, cree que su tienda sobrevivirá, ya que ha vivido varias caídas del petróleo desde que* abrió su establecimiento en Odessa en 1998.*

"Si nos basamos en la historia, el petróleo se recuperará", afirma. "*Lo que me preocupa es el tiempo que tardará *en hacerlo".

*Estudiantes perdidos*
En Fort Stockton, a menos de dos horas al suroeste de Midland, el distrito escolar local s*e había visto obligado a construir dúplex *para los profesores, para convertir la remota región en algo asequible para quienes no trabajan en el petróleo.

Ahora bien, ha perdido el contacto* con cerca del 10% de su alumnado* desde el descanso de primavera, cuando el Lone Star State suspendió la enseñanza presencial por la amenaza del coronavirus. Normalmente, la cifra es menor al 1% en el distrito.

Los directores de Fort Stockton se imaginan que algunos de esos estudiantes se han mudado de forma permanente, en algunos casos porque *sus padres han perdido sus trabajos* en el yacimiento.

"Independientemente de* cómo sea nuestro curso escolar* el año que viene, va a ser una puesta al día", dice Robyn Derington, que hasta hace poco era director de planes de estudio del Fort Stockton.

Mientras tanto, el distrito escolar espera que las viviendas de alquiler que está *construyendo para profesores ayuden* a atraer a posibles contrataciones a la recóndita ciudad. Texas no es una ciudad fácilmente asequible con sueldo de profesor y escasez de alquileres.

Pese al desplome, los precios de la vivienda todavía *no han caído de forma significativa*. El precio habitual de una vivienda en Midland en mayo era de unos 265.000 dólares, según Zillow.

"La gente está preguntando por ello, así que creo que es buena señal", declara el superintendente de la escuela Fort Stockton Ralph Traynham, añadiendo que espera que las *primeras unidades estén listas *este verano.

*Los propietarios tienen miedo*
El 'boom' impulsó una explosión de viviendas temporales para los trabajadores del yacimiento, muchos de los cuales no viven en la región. En Pecos, se ha abierto *más de una docena de hoteles *nuevos en la última década, dice Kurt Schlunegger, cuya familia es dueña de dos hoteles en la zona.

Ese repunte de la construcción hizo la crisis del petróleo de primavera todavía más dolorosa. La ocupación hotelera en Permian *cayó hasta el 32% en abril*, menos de la mitad de los niveles de hace un año y la tasa oficial más baja, según STR, empresa de datos de la industria hotelera.

"La gente estaba construyendo y abriendo hasta esto del covid", afirma Schlunegger, quien *vio cómo la ocupación de sus propiedades* descendió por debajo del 20% el fin de semana del 'Memorial Day'.

Cuando esa ayuda se acabe, esto va a hacer que el año 86 no sea nada. Va a ser un desastre

Es optimista sobre la recuperación, en parte porque *ninguno de sus hoteles está hipotecado*. Pero algunos competidores ya han cerrado, aclara.

Cerca de una hora y media hacia el este, en la ciudad de Monahans, los apartamentos, tráileres y parques de autocaravanas que Henry Cutbirth posee junto a su hermano estaban todavía al 60% de su capacidad a finales de junio. Pero a Cutbirth, de 68 años, le* preocupa que la demanda *pueda mermar cuando los programas de ayuda federal como el Programa de protección de pago se terminen, probablemente generando pérdidas de trabajo.

"Cuando esa ayuda se acabe, esto va a hacer que el año 86 no sea nada. *Va a ser un desastre"*, dice Cutbirth, refiriéndose al último gran desplome del petróleo en Texas.

Steve Warren, electricista de 47 años que trabaja con equipos de perforación, vive en uno de los *parques de autocaravanas* de Cutbirth dos semanas al mes.

"Llegas y no hay casi nadie con quien poder hablar", dice. "Casi como una ciudad fantasma, estamos muy cerca".

*Los ingresos pasivos se vuelven ecológicos*
La familia de Paul Weatherby *ha recibido regalías procedentes de la producción* de petróleo en su finca cerca de Fort Stockton durante casi un siglo.

Esos cheques se han reducido a medida que los grandes productores, incluidos ExxonMobil y Diamondback Energy, *han retirado las máquinas perforadoras* de la finca de los Weatherby. Este, de más de 700 ha, tiene 11 pozos. Exxon y Diamondback habían planeado perforar al menos seis pozos más entre ambos, dice el señor Weatherby, pero han paralizado sus planes por el momento.

"Nos encanta recibir los ingresos pasivos", afirma Weatherby. "Los cheques por regalías de todo el mundo* se han reducido o han desaparecido* durante uno o dos meses, esa es la realidad".

Pero la familia Weatherby, que confía colectivamente en que los pagos de cánones salgan adelante, tiene una nueva fuente de ingresos: la energía solar. Weatherby firmó en 2018 el alquiler durante 30 años de más de 200 ha a 7X Energy, que está construyendo el mayor campo solar en Texas, un proyecto de 602 megavatios en unas 800 ha. Alrededor de 300 trabajadores van a la finca todos los *días para construir el proyecto.*

Weatherby, ganadero y sheriff retirado, dice que la apuesta a largo plazo de su familia es el sol. *A pesar de que los rendimientos iniciales* no son tan lucrativos como un pozo petrolífero, un arrendamiento solar de 30 años es más fiable que lo que ve como una industria petrolera colapsada.

"No somos ingenieros, pero desde nuestra posición de campesinos, parece que tienen demasiada competencia", declara Weatherby sobre las petroleras. "Siempre que tienes un equipo* perforando pozo tras pozo *y Tom, Dick y Harry están perforando lo mismo, te pones nervioso".

Del cielo al infierno: la nueva fiebre del petróleo en Texas llega a su fin


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Ago 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> *Del cielo al infierno: la nueva fiebre del petróleo en Texas llega a su fin*
> 
> *Hace un año, la región pérmica denominada Permian Basin era uno de los mercados laborales más candentes de EEUU, alimentado por la fiebre del oro del 'fracking'. Hoy es un erial*
> Por The Wall Street Journal
> ...



Ahora si que me corro cabrones.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (26 Ago 2020)

Mi ETF de WTI a 3.41. +28% y ni estamos aún en 2021.

A ver si hay una buena caida para meter mas crudo en vena.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (28 Ago 2020)

Quiebra la petrolera 'offshore' Valaris, apuesta en declive del 'value' español


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Sep 2020)

*AVISO PARA NAVEGANTES*

Pongo límite a mi ETF de WTI: 3 euros. Compré a 2.66.

Es posible que haya una caida en los próximos meses y no me apetece perder dinero.

Si ésto ocurre volveré (previo estudio) a pillarla a 2.5.


----------



## no_me_consta (2 Sep 2020)

-9 millones de reservas y cae el precio, alguna explicación?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Sep 2020)

no_me_consta dijo:


> -9 millones de reservas y cae el precio, alguna explicación?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Lo estoy avisando...


----------



## clinadin (3 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *AVISO PARA NAVEGANTES*
> 
> Pongo límite a mi ETF de WTI: 3 euros. Compré a 2.66.
> 
> ...



Pues mal ojo no tienes: ayer caen las reservas y baja el precio, y hoy sigue la misma línea de ayer con las caídas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Sep 2020)

clinadin dijo:


> Pues mal ojo no tienes: ayer caen las reservas y baja el precio, y hoy sigue la misma línea de ayer con las caídas.



Gracias, aunque no es cuestión de ojos. Ojalá 

Simplemente trato de no encoñarme con ningún valor ni empecinarme. Soy de riesgo adverso y, aunque sé que a la larga el petroleo tiene que subir, ahora mismo hay riesgo (que no seguridad) de que caiga.

Si me salgo a 3 ganaré dinero y reduciré el riesgo. Y si tengo razón la puedo volver a pillar a 2.5 mas adelante, incluso mas baja.


----------



## brent (3 Sep 2020)

Sigo atrapado en shell jajajajaja


----------



## clinadin (7 Sep 2020)

brent dijo:


> Sigo atrapado en shell jajajajaja



Pues yo estoy esperando a que pague dividendo para entrar en ella


----------



## clinadin (8 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Gracias, aunque no es cuestión de ojos. Ojalá
> 
> Simplemente trato de no encoñarme con ningún valor ni empecinarme. Soy de riesgo adverso y, aunque sé que a la larga el petroleo tiene que subir, ahora mismo hay riesgo (que no seguridad) de que caiga.
> 
> Si me salgo a 3 ganaré dinero y reduciré el riesgo. Y si tengo razón la puedo volver a pillar a 2.5 mas adelante, incluso mas baja.



Pues una vez más, y aunque la gente solo aparece para echar las cosas en cara cuando se falla, has acertado. Y que conste que no me alegro, pero dijiste que el Wti iba a bajar y así fue, y tristemente hoy mismo ha bajado de los 3€ en los que comentaste que dejabas fijado el stop.
Por mi parte, agradecerte una vez más tu participación en el foro, que tanto aporta a los demás (por lo menos a mí)


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Sep 2020)

clinadin dijo:


> Pues una vez más, y aunque la gente solo aparece para echar las cosas en cara cuando se falla, has acertado. Y que conste que no me alegro, pero dijiste que el Wti iba a bajar y así fue, y tristemente hoy mismo ha bajado de los 3€ en los que comentaste que dejabas fijado el stop.
> Por mi parte, agradecerte una vez más tu participación en el foro, que tanto aporta a los demás (por lo menos a mí)



Pues muchísimas gracias por comentar mis aciertos, aunque yo sea el primero que ODIE haber acertado.

Me saltó el stop-loss al mediodia. Esta rezando porque no ocurriera. Les he ganado un 12.90% que esta muy bien (mi objetivo es un 4% para toda la cartera), pero me jode porque quería haber tenido ese paquete al menos hasta el 2021.

Desgraciadamente el dolor no acaba aqui. Tengo otras 4 posiciones sentenciadas también porque este año también se van a joder. Es un rollo porque tengo que sustituirlas con otras o incrementar mis posiciones en otros sitios. Por ejemplo ahora seguramente tendré que incrementar Xiaomi que me ha llegado a tocar el +90%, pero es demasiado jugosa para dejarla pasar.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Sep 2020)

brent dijo:


> Sigo atrapado en shell jajajajaja





clinadin dijo:


> Pues yo estoy esperando a que pague dividendo para entrar en ella



Shell esta complicada y depende muchísimo de la reactivación y del puto Brexit.

Yo ahora mismo no entraría ni expandiría, si bien en Octubre debería de haber una ligerísima subida de la acción.

EDITO: A muy largo plazo (5 años) no me parece mala inversión pero de momento esta peligrosa. Es lo que he querido decir.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (14 Sep 2020)

*Repsol tira de autocartera para evitar su caída hasta los mínimos de la pandemia*

La petrolera ha recomprado 69,1 millones de acciones propias en un mes para compensar el pago del dividendo scrip y eleva al 4,85% del capital su posición de autocartera, la más alta desde enero de 2013.

*Repsol *compra *Repsol*. La petrolera española ha tenido que recurrir a su autocartera para intentar que la cotización no vuelva a los* mínimos de la pandemia, en marzo de este año, cuando llegó a moverse por debajo de los 6 euros* por acción. Solo en el último mes ha desplegado una intensa actividad en bolsa comprando acciones tras el pago de dividendo scrip (en acciones) de 0,49 euros que realizó en julio.

Según consta en los registros de la CNMV, *Repsol ha comprado alrededor del 1% de su capital cada semana* desde el 11 de agosto. Su posición en acciones propias se ha elevado en un 4,2% del capital, desde el 0,6% al 4,85%. El valor conjunto de ese paquete apenas alcanza los 500 millones de euros frente a los 10.400 millones que vale en bolsa.* La cotización de Repsol perdió un 1% el viernes, hasta 6,39 euros.*

Se trata de* la posición en autocartera más alta desde enero de 2013*, aunque eso no ha evitado que la cotización de la empresa que dirigen *Antonio Brufau* y* Josu Jon Imaz* haya caído en bolsa durante el verano más del 30% conforme las expectativas de una rápida recuperación tras el Covid-19 se han evaporado. Pese a los rebrotes, el consumo de carburantes se ha recuperado de forma visible conforme se ha extendido la reapertura de la economía.

*Más de 470 millones invertidos*
En el último mes, l*a petrolera ha destinado cerca de 470 millones de euros a esta inversión que luego amortizará *para compensar el *efecto dilutivo del scrip dividend.* Desde hace algunos años, Repsol emite nuevas acciones para atender al dividendo de aquellos accionistas que optan por cobrarlo en especie, aunque luego destruye la mayor parte de estas. Si las acciones se amortizan a un precio superior al de compra se anotará plusvalías o minusvalías si es al revés.

La intención de estas recompras de acciones es transparente. “El Programa de Recompra se ejecuta con la finalidad de reducir el capital social de Repsol mediante amortización de acciones propias. Al mismo tiempo,* la finalidad de tal reducción de capital es coadyuvar a la retribución del accionista *mediante el incremento del beneficio por acción”, explicó la petrolera el 3 de septiembre cuando comunicó a la CNMV su intención de adquirir 23 millones de títulos antes de diciembre, el 1,45% de su capital.

Tras los últimos movimientos en bolsa, la empresa ha completado dos tercios de este programa, ya que el último aumento de autocartera del 3,8% al 4,85% tiene fecha del 11 de septiembre. La *petrolera española ha destinado alrededor de 3.000 millones de euros en el trienio 2018-2020* a la compra de acciones propias en bolsa.

La compañía tiene que respetar algunas restricciones que impone la CNMV en lo que respecta al volumen de contratación, Repsol no comprará más del *25%* del volumen medio diario de las acciones en el centro de negociación o bolsa en que se lleve a cabo la compra de estos títulos.

Las *compras de autocartera desde agosto (69 millones de acciones) superan esos límites.* Según datos de BME, la petrolera ha negociado 178 millones de títulos en el último mes. No obstante, la petrolera mantiene contratos de derivados financieros con bancos de inversión para conseguir las acciones con antelación y también puede hacer uso de otras bolsas alternativas a la española donde cotiza como son las plataformas *Bats, Chi-x y OTC.*

En marzo, *Repsol mantuvo el pago de dividendo, con la fórmula del scrip, pero aparcó otro plan para amortizar un 5%* de su capital por valor de 1.000 millones. Además de la pandemia, la petrolera afrontó la mayor crisis de la historia del petróleo después de que los precios se derrumbasen hasta cotizar en terreno negativo durante el segundo trimestre.

Ante las previsiones de caída de la demanda, *Repsol rebajó de 65 a 35 dólares su guía para el petróleo* *Brent para el 2020. *Como parte de su plan frente al Covid, la empresa prevé obtener 1.350 millones con recorte de costes y paralizando inversiones. Los precios de los barriles Brent y West Texas se han recuperado desde los mínimos de 2020 y cotizan cerca de 40 dólares.

La *doble crisis del Covid-19 y la sobreproducción petrolera* llevó a Repsol a registrar unas cuentas con múltiples impactos extraordinarios entre enero y junio. La empresa *perdió 2.484 millones de euros en el primer semestre tras anunciar deterioros de 2.673 millones *en la valoración de sus inventarios y por la revisión en su hipótesis de precios futuros del crudo y del gas y el ajuste del valor de sus activos de 'Upstream' (Exploración y Producción).

Repsol tira de autocartera para evitar su caída hasta los mínimos de la pandemia


----------



## Pacohimbersor (15 Sep 2020)

*La caída de la demanda del crudo podría ser de hasta el 80% en los próximos 30 años*

*El Energy Outlook 2020 de BP explora tres escenarios posibles para el sector energético. En todos ellos, el petróleo nunca recupera los niveles preCovid.*

La *edición de 2020 del Energy Outlook* de *BP* explora los posibles caminos para la transición energética global, cómo pueden evolucionar los mercados energéticos mundiales en los próximos 30 años, diez más que en ediciones anteriores, y las principales incertidumbres que se podrían presentar.

En los tres escenarios propuestos, la demanda energética mundial continúa creciendo, pero cambia radicalmente, siendo los combustibles fósiles los más damnificados al perder protagonismo a favor de una cuota mayor en energías renovables y al papel más relevante de la electrificación de la economía.


El *CEO de BP, Bernard Looney*, dice que “aunque la pandemia ha reducido drásticamente las emisiones globales de carbono, el mundo sigue por una senda insostenible. Sin embargo, el análisis del Outlook muestra que, con medidas políticas decisivas y más alternativas bajas en carbono, tanto de empresas como de consumidores, la transición energética aún es posible”.

*Tres escenarios a 2050*
El Outlook de 2020 explora la transición energética hasta 2050 utilizando tres escenarios principales y con unos precios del CO2 disparados en todos los casos propuestos.

· El* escenario Rapid* (rápido) asume la introducción de medidas políticas, lideradas por un aumento significativo en los precios del carbono, que resulten en una caída de las emisiones derivadas del uso de la energía en un 70% en 2050 en comparación con los niveles de 2018. Este escenario está en línea con escenarios acordes con la limitación del aumento de las temperaturas globales muy por debajo de los 2°C para 2100 con respecto a los niveles preindustriales.

· El* escenario Net Zero* (emisiones netas cero) asume que las medidas políticas de Rapid están reforzadas por cambios significativos en el comportamiento y preferencias de la sociedad y los consumidores, como una mayor adopción de economías circulares y colaborativas y un cambio a fuentes de energía bajas en carbono. Esto aumenta la reducción de emisiones de carbono en un 95% para 2050. Este escenario está en línea con una serie de escenarios acordes con la limitación del aumento de las temperaturas a 1,5 °C.

· El *escenario Business-as-usual* o BAU (sin cambios) asume que las políticas gubernamentales, las tecnologías y las preferencias sociales siguen evolucionando de manera y velocidad similares al pasado reciente. En BAU, las emisiones de carbono derivadas del uso de la energía alcanzan el punto más alto a mediados de la década de 2020, pero no disminuyen de manera significativa, sino que supone una reducción de las emisiones en 2050 inferior al 10% con respecto a los niveles de 2018.

Tanto el escenario Rapid como Net Zero *asumen un aumento significativo en los precios del carbono, alcanzando en 2050 los 250 dólares/tonelada de CO2 en países desarrollados y 175 dólares/tonelada en economías emergentes*, siendo mucho más bajos en el escenario BAU, con un precio del carbono que solamente alcanza una media de 65 dólares y 35 dólares/tonelada de CO2 para 2050 en economías desarrolladas y emergentes, respectivamente.

*Aumento de la demanda*

En los tres escenarios, la demanda mundial de energía va en aumento, impulsada por el aumento de la prosperidad y los niveles de vida en el mundo emergente. *La demanda de energía primaria se estanca en la segunda mitad de esos próximos 30 años* en Rapid y Net Zero a medida que se aceleran las mejoras en la eficiencia energética.

En BAU, la demanda sigue creciendo a lo largo de todo el período previsto en el Outlook, alcanzando alrededor de un 25% más para 2050.

Además en todos los escenarios prevén una caída de la demanda de petróleo en los próximos 30 años: r*educción del 10% para 2050 en BAU, alrededor de 55% de reducción en Rapid, llegando al 80% en Net Zero.*

En el escenario BAU la demanda se mantiene plana hasta principios de la década de 2020 y tanto en Rapid como en Net Zero, la demanda de petróleo nunca se recupera del todo de la caída causada por el Covid-19.

La disminución de la demanda de petróleo se debe a la creciente eficiencia y electrificación del transporte por carretera. En los tres escenarios el uso del petróleo en el transporte alcanza su punto máximo a mediados y finales de la década de 2020.

La participación del petróleo en la satisfacción de la demanda de transporte cae de más del 90% en 2018 a alrededor del 80% en 2050 en BAU, al 40% en Rapid y a sólo el 20% en Net Zero.

*Otras tecnologías*
En el caso del* gas natural* puede desempeñar potencialmente dos funciones importantes en una transición acelerada hacia un sistema energético con bajas emisiones de carbono: apoyar el *abandono del carbón* en las economías en desarrollo de rápido crecimiento en las que las energías renovables y otros combustibles no fósiles no pueden crecer con la suficiente rapidez como para sustituir al carbón y combinarse con la *Captura, Almacenamiento y uso del carbono (CCUS)* como fuente de energía con emisiones de carbono (casi) nulas.

La* energía eólica y la solar* lideran el rápido crecimiento de la energía renovable: las energías renovables son la fuente de energía de más rápido crecimiento en los próximos 30 años en todos los escenarios. *La participación de energía primaria procedente de las renovables crece de alrededor del 5% en 2018 al 60% en 2050 en Net Zero, 45% en Rapid y 20% en BAU.*

La energía eólica y la solar dominan este crecimiento, apuntalado por las continuas caídas en los costes de desarrollo, disminuyendo en 2050 alrededor de un 30% y un 65% para la energía eólica y la solar respectivamente en Rapid y en un 35% y 70% en Net Zero.

El crecimiento requiere una aceleración significativa en la construcción de capacidad renovable. En Rapid y Net Zero el aumento anual medio de la capacidad eólica y solar durante la primera mitad del período previsto en el Outlook es de alrededor de 350 GW y 550 GW respectivamente, en comparación con el promedio anual de alrededor de 60 GW desde 2000.

*El hidrógeno y la bioenergía crecen*: a medida que el sistema energético se descarboniza progresivamente, hay un papel cada vez más importante para el hidrógeno y la bioenergía. El uso del hidrógeno aumenta en la segunda mitad del período previsto en el Outlook en Rapid y Net Zero, particularmente en las actividades que son más difíciles o más costosas de electrificar.

Para 2050, el hidrógeno representa alrededor del 7% del consumo final de energía (excluyendo los usos no combustibles) en Rapid y el 16% en Net Zero. El alejamiento de los hidrocarburos tradicionales también conlleva que la bioenergía tenga un papel cada vez más importante, incluyendo: biocombustibles líquidos utilizados principalmente en el transporte; el biometano que puede sustituir al gas natural y la biomasa utilizada predominantemente en el sector eléctrico. Para 2050, la bioenergía representa alrededor del 7% de la energía primaria en Rapid y casi el 10% en Net Zero.

La caída de la demanda del crudo podría ser de hasta el 80% en los próximos 30 años


----------



## Pacohimbersor (16 Sep 2020)

El teletrabajo podría reducir la demanda de petróleo en 600.000 barriles diarios


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Sep 2020)

Señores, ojo con Shell. Quieren cambiar su modelo de negocio y convertirse en empresa eléctrica y de renovables.

Entre éste año y el que viene puede morir o volar.


----------



## Don Bigote (18 Sep 2020)

¿Hora de ponerse corto por el virus? Casi todas las petroleras importantes estan en los mínimos de abril, salvo chevron. No se me ocurre otra forma de ponerse corto desde degiro. Covid is coming (otra vez).


----------



## senormartin (19 Sep 2020)

brent dijo:


> Voy sin apalancamiento, perder un % me la suda, a final de año esta a 45



Comprar petroleras no es ni por asomo comprar petroleo, si no tienes los barriles de wti en el jardin de tu casa dime como has comprado petroleo sin apalancarte? Gracias


----------



## Pacohimbersor (21 Sep 2020)

*El crudo cede un 4% ante la posible recuperación de la producción de Libia*
*El aumento de casos de Covid-19 presionan también a la baja los precios del oro negro*

El petróleo recupera las caídas ante la posible reanudación de las exportaciones de crudo en Libia, al mismo tiempo que los inversores temen un aumento de la caída de la demanda debido al aumento de casos de Covid-19. Así, el Brent pierde cerca de un 3,7% y deja atrás los 42 dólares mientras el Texas cede un 4%.

Libia está a punto de reabrir su industria petrolera tras comunicar a sus empresas que reanudarán la producción en algunos zonas que están libres de combatientes extranjeros. De hecho, los trabajdores del principal yacimiento petrolífero del Sahara han reanudado sus operaciones después de la Corporación Nacional del Petréleo anunciara una revocación parcial de fuerza mayor. Aunque no está clara cuándo y a qué niveles de producción podría reanudarse. A ello se suma la creciente producción de los miembros de la OPEP+ y la incertidumbre producida por el nuevo aumento de casos de Covid-19.

La caída de este lunes se produce después del rally de la semana pasada, cuando el crudo de referencia en EE UU sumó un 10% después de que Arabia Saudí, el principal miebro de la Organización Mundial de Productores de Petróleo (OPEP), mostrara su disposición a proteger el mercado al anunciar que están preparados para poner en marcha nuevos recortes de producción al mismo tiempo que criticaba a aquellos países que no habían seguido las directrices marcadas por el cartel petrolero.

“Entre las duras palabras de Arabia Saudita y la posible reanudación de la producción de petróleo libia, el mercado del petróleo se enfrenta a una encrucijada esta semana ", subraya Harry Tchilinguirian, experto en crudo de BNP Paribas SA. "La opción que elija para continuar dependerá del progreso real de Libia", explica.

El crudo cede un 4% ante la posible recuperación de la producción de Libia


----------



## tramperoloco (1 Oct 2020)

Shell rozando el minimo anual , esta tiene pinta de romperlo , la pobre no tiene fuerza ni para rebotar . Y todo un otoño covid-electoral por delante


----------



## brent (1 Oct 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Señores, ojo con Shell. Quieren cambiar su modelo de negocio y convertirse en empresa eléctrica y de renovables.
> 
> Entre éste año y el que viene puede morir o volar.



tengo algo en shell y no me salgo en la vida, por cabezón solo jaja, ni entro al broker


----------



## brent (1 Oct 2020)

senormartin dijo:


> Comprar petroleras no es ni por asomo comprar petroleo, si no tienes los barriles de wti en el jardin de tu casa dime como has comprado petroleo sin apalancarte? Gracias



cfds, pero me salí por las comisiones. También hay fondos que lo replican.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Oct 2020)

brent dijo:


> tengo algo en shell y no me salgo en la vida, por cabezón solo jaja, ni entro al broker



Opinión *MUY PERSONAL*: Yo, de tener Shell, y siendo 100% adverso al riesgo...me arriesgaría.

No compraría ahora, pero de tenerlas me las quedaría. Shell es una empresa que le pasa un poco como a ford en los tiempos de Su Excelencia Señor Dón Alan Mulally, para mi de los mejores CEOs del mundo. Osea, si son capaces de darle la vuelta será un empresón.

Pero hay que darle la vuelta.

Mientras tanto siguen dando dividendos, así que uno puede esperar.

Opinión personal.


----------



## brent (1 Oct 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Opinión *MUY PERSONAL*: Yo, de tener Shell, y siendo 100% adverso al riesgo...me arriesgaría.
> 
> No compraría ahora, pero de tenerlas me las quedaría. Shell es una empresa que le pasa un poco como a ford en los tiempos de Su Excelencia Señor Dón Alan Mulally, para mi de los mejores CEOs del mundo. Osea, si son capaces de darle la vuelta será un empresón.
> 
> ...



shell to the moon


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Oct 2020)

senormartin dijo:


> Comprar petroleras no es ni por asomo comprar petroleo, si no tienes los barriles de wti en el jardin de tu casa dime como has comprado petroleo sin apalancarte? Gracias



Hombre en general cuando compras WTI necesitas un sitio bien ventilado para poner los barriles.

Yo los pongo en el garaje de mi casa donde tengo permiso del ayuntamiento para poner unos 15 barriles por nivel a 4 alturas, y luego los llevo a la gasolinera mas cercana a que me los conviertan en gasolina, sea de 95 o 98 según el vehículo que vaya a usar.

Te dejo foto de mi vehículo para que te hagas una idea, aunque en mi caso el coche es blanco y no tengo las sillas esas:


----------



## tramperoloco (1 Oct 2020)

Lo mismo compro un paquetillo , por muy mal y ak que pudieran hacer creo que a la larga hay ganancia segura , en el peor escernario que no sea mucha o tarde dos años.
Pero me da mal rollo la grafica no le veo amagos ni de rebotar , aunque lo mismo al tocar los 10-10.3 se lia a subir como un demonio por cierre de cortos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Oct 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Lo mismo compro un paquetillo , por muy mal y ak que pudieran hacer creo que a la larga hay ganancia segura , en el peor escernario que no sea mucha o tarde dos años.
> Pero me da mal rollo la grafica no le veo amagos ni de rebotar , aunque lo mismo al tocar los 10-10.3 se lia a subir como un demonio por cierre de cortos.



*AHORA NO.

COMO COMPRES AHORA MISMO, TE BUSCO Y TE DOY UNA HOSTIA QUE MORIREMOS LOS DOS, TÚ DE LA HOSTIA Y YO DE LA ONDA EXPANSIVA.*


----------



## tramperoloco (1 Oct 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *AHORA NO.
> 
> COMO COMPRES AHORA MISMO, TE BUSCO Y TE DOY UNA HOSTIA QUE MORIREMOS LOS DOS, TÚ DE LA HOSTIA Y YO DE LA ONDA EXPANSIVA.*



Esta muy golosa pero no lo hare.

Futuro del crudo aumenta pérdidas a casi el 5%, el del cobre también se desploma

mas comodo me siento con el pacobanco de la caixa haciendo trading.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Oct 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Esta muy golosa pero no lo hare.
> 
> Futuro del crudo aumenta pérdidas a casi el 5%, el del cobre también se desploma
> 
> mas comodo me siento con el pacobanco de la caixa haciendo trading.



Joder, me siento poderoso y peligrosísimo.

Perdona si te he asustado. A veces no conozco los límites de mi propia fuerza.






Es vroma, no me tradees por un par de putas brasileñas.


----------



## tramperoloco (1 Oct 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Joder, me siento poderoso y peligrosísimo.
> 
> Perdona si te he asustado. A veces no conozco los límites de mi propia fuerza.
> 
> ...



Es que hasta unos dias con el ya te doy ya te quito por el tema de la fusion , estaba la cosa facil.


----------



## SargentoHighway (1 Oct 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Hombre en general cuando compras WTI necesitas un sitio bien ventilado para poner los barriles.
> 
> Yo los pongo en el garaje de mi casa donde tengo permiso del ayuntamiento para poner unos 15 barriles por nivel a 4 alturas, y luego los llevo a la gasolinera mas cercana a que me los conviertan en gasolina, sea de 95 o 98 según el vehículo que vaya a usar.
> 
> Te dejo foto de mi vehículo para que te hagas una idea, aunque en mi caso el coche es blanco y no tengo las sillas esas:



pssst oye femi, no tendrá un par de barriles de esos vacíos? Me he quedado sin espacio donde guardar mi WTI.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (1 Oct 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> pssst oye femi, no tendrá un par de barriles de esos vacíos? Me he quedado sin espacio donde guardar mi WTI.



Si hombre, tengo varios en la acequia. Pásate con el borrico o el tractor.


----------



## brent (7 Oct 2020)

@FeministoDeIzquierdas


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Oct 2020)

brent dijo:


> @FeministoDeIzquierdas



Azerbaijan + Irán = Petrolear.

Pero todavía no. Al menos yo no me meto aún.


----------



## Don Bigote (7 Oct 2020)

Pues yo sigo corto. Esa guerra en qué medida podría afectar?
Libia Libya’s Central Bank Calls for Resumption of Oil Output, Exports By Bloomberg

Y el subidón reciente que hubo fue por huracanes en eeuu. En cuanto se acaben, digo yo que otra vez para abajo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Oct 2020)

Don Bigote dijo:


> Pues yo sigo corto. Esa guerra en qué medida podría afectar?
> Libia Libya’s Central Bank Calls for Resumption of Oil Output, Exports By Bloomberg
> 
> Y el subidón reciente que hubo fue por huracanes en eeuu. En cuanto se acaben, digo yo que otra vez para abajo.



Personalmente soy mas de ir a largo tiempo. De momento creo que se mantendrá así un rato y luego bajará así que los cortos no estan mal, pero no es mi rollo. Quizás mas adelante volveré a entrar.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (8 Oct 2020)

Feministo, si te interesa, ENI rozando mínimos

Acciones de ENI | Cotización ENI - Investing.com


Por otro lado:
Las importaciones de crudo a España se desploman un 21% en agosto
Morgan no se fía aún de las petroleras: prevé "más incertidumbre" en los próximos meses
Las eléctricas, 'al abordaje' de las petroleras: ya valen más que ellas en bolsa


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Oct 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Feministo, si te interesa, ENI rozando mínimos
> 
> Acciones de ENI | Cotización ENI - Investing.com
> 
> ...



Gracias pero ENI lo está pasando demasiado mal. Mejor me espero...


----------



## Pacohimbersor (13 Oct 2020)

*La AIE anuncia el fin de una era: "La demanda de petróleo dejará de crecer al final de la década"*

En el peor escenario, la demanda de crudo no se recuperaría hasta 2027
De 2030 en adelante, si la demanda crece será un aumento residual
"La era del crecimiento de la demanda mundial de petróleo llegará a su fin en la próxima década", ha asegurado el director ejecutivo de la AIE, Fatih Birol, en las Perspectivas Energéticas Mundiales de la agencia. Este ha sido un mensaje más firme que el del informe del año pasado, que enfatizó que "no había un pico definitivo" en el horizonte. El mundo ha llegado al punto que temían todos los productores: el _peak oil demand_.

Además, en el corto plazo la situación tampoco será sencilla. El consumo global de petróleo no volverá hasta 2023 al máximo que se alcanzó en 2019 si hay una recuperación económica rápida, según la Agencia Internacional de la Energía (AIE) que considera que esta próxima década será la última de crecimiento de la demanda petrolera.

En un escenario en que la recuperación económica tardara más y el producto interior bruto (PIB) mundial no igualara el de 2019 hasta 2023, el consumo de petróleo no volvería al nivel anterior a la crisis del *coronavirus hasta 2027*, indicó este martes la AIE en la presentación de su informe anual de perspectivas.

Fatih Birol confirmó que "la era del crecimiento (del petróleo) tocará a su fin en los próximos diez años" e insistió en que para impedir ese aumento hacen falta medidas por parte de los gobiernos.

El crecimiento a largo plazo de la demanda de petróleo será moderado por el cambio a vehículos más eficientes o eléctricos, pronosticó la AIE. El consumo aumentará en unos 750.000 barriles por día cada año para llegar a 103,2 millones por día en 2030. Eso es aproximadamente *2 millones por día menos* de lo previsto en el informe del año pasado.

*La OPEP se queda sola*
El aumento se concentrará por completo en las naciones en desarrollo, *especialmente India*, y estará dominado por materias primas para plásticos y otros productos petroquímicos, en lugar de combustible para el transporte por carretera. Después de 2030, el crecimiento anual se reducirá a solo 100.000 barriles por día en todo caso.

Las perspectivas de la AIE y de las compañías petroleras internacionales hacen que las proyecciones de la Organización de Países Exportadores de Petróleo que la semana pasada proyectó que la demanda de petróleo seguirá creciendo durante otras dos décadas sean un tanto singulares. La OPEP se ha quedado sola con su optimismo.

Birol hizo notar que las ventas de vehículos eléctricos (cuyos motores no utilizan derivados del petróleo) este año serán un 2,5% del total pero al mismo tiempo los todocaminos (SUV), que por su peso consumen más combustible, representarán un 42%.

Para que se pudiera alcanzar en 2050 un volumen 0 de emisiones netas de dióxido de carbono (CO2) que limitara el calentamiento climático a 1,5 grados centígrados, la AIE considera que habría que cambiar de forma radical de políticas energéticas en los diez próximos años, sobre todo para favorecer las energías renovables en detrimento de los combustibles fósiles.

Entre otras cosas,* la producción de hidrógeno* debería subir de 0,45 millones de toneladas este año a 40 millones en 2030; las ventas de coches eléctricos deberían pasar de 2,3 a 50 millones de unidades; y la inversión en electricidad limpia debería subir de 380.000 millones de dólares a 1,6 billones.

Birol subrayó que "la crisis del covid ha trastocado el sector de la energía más que cualquier otro acontecimiento en la historia y creo personalmente que esta crisis dejará cicatrices durante muchos años".

De acuerdo con los cálculos de la agencia, la demanda energética se reducirá globalmente un 5% este año, con caídas *del 8% del petróleo*, del 7% del carbón y del 3% del gas natural, mientras que habrá una ligera progresión de las renovables.

La AIE anuncia el fin de una era: ''La demanda de petróleo dejará de crecer al final de la década''


----------



## Nefersen (14 Oct 2020)

Hice caso a este hilo y compré un fondo muy completo que expuse en los primeros post. Durante un par de semanas llegó a ganar un 20% y me arrepentí de no haber invertido sino 6.000 euros. Pero ahora es el único fondo que me está perdiendo un 10%, donde la mayoría está ganando de un 20% para arriba.


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (14 Oct 2020)

Quien esté invertido en petróleo aún tiene tiempo de vender y no perder hasta la camisa. Hace ya varios años que los Rockefeller no tienen un duro invertido en petróleo porque saben que su cotización cada año va a ir a menos.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (14 Oct 2020)

Ramón María Valle Inclán dijo:


> Quien esté invertido en petróleo aún tiene tiempo de vender y no perder hasta la camisa. Hace ya varios años que los Rockefeller no tienen un duro invertido en petróleo porque saben que su cotización cada año va a ir a menos.



Una cosa es el petroleo y otra el negocio de la extracción. El primero será cada vez más valioso y el segundo una ruina.


----------



## SargentoHighway (15 Oct 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> Hice caso a este hilo y compré un fondo muy completo que expuse en los primeros post. Durante un par de semanas llegó a ganar un 20% y me arrepentí de no haber invertido sino 6.000 euros. Pero ahora es el único fondo que me está perdiendo un 10%, donde la mayoría está ganando de un 20% para arriba.



Tu eras el del fondo apalancado a un x3 o algo así? Esos productos no son para ir a largo plazo por las características del apalancamiento.


----------



## Nefersen (15 Oct 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Tu eras el del fondo apalancado a un x3 o algo así? Esos productos no son para ir a largo plazo por las características del apalancamiento.



No. Nada apalancado. Un fondo con varias compañias de petroleo, vamos, que reunía más o menos la mayoría de la empresas recomendadas del hilo: BP, Exxon, Aramco, etc. 
Lo compré cuando la gran caída de las bolsas en Marzo, y a las dos semanas, me estaba ganando un 20% y estaba flipando. Entré de nuevo en el hilo para dar las gracias por la recomendación de compra. Ahora, hace un mes y medio que está perdiendo un 10%. Estoy esperando a que se recupere un poco para salirme. No es que no crea que se recuperará, pero veo mejor fondos donde invertir y estoy en proceso de acortar el número de fondos en los que invierto para simplificar la gestión. Me voy a salir de energéticas y farmacéuticas, las dos que han ido regular.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Oct 2020)

Nefersen dijo:


> No. Nada apalancado. Un fondo con varias compañias de petroleo, vamos, que reunía más o menos la mayoría de la empresas recomendadas del hilo: BP, Exxon, Aramco, etc.
> Lo compré cuando la gran caída de las bolsas en Marzo, y a las dos semanas, me estaba ganando un 20% y estaba flipando. Entré de nuevo en el hilo para dar las gracias por la recomendación de compra. Ahora, hace un mes y medio que está perdiendo un 10%. Estoy esperando a que se recupere un poco para salirme. No es que no crea que se recuperará, pero veo mejor fondos donde invertir y estoy en proceso de acortar el número de fondos en los que invierto para simplificar la gestión. Me voy a salir de energéticas y farmacéuticas, las dos que han ido regular.



Curioso, yo estoy esperando a que toque suelo para entrar otra vez


----------



## Pacohimbersor (29 Oct 2020)

*El petróleo Brent vuelve a caer otro 3% y ya pierde los 39 dólares por barril*

Los inventarios en EEUU crecieron 4,32 millones de barriles la semana pasada
El miedo a la caída de la demanda y a que haya sobreoferta aumenta
El petróleo Brent vuelve a caer otro 3% y ya pierde los 39 dólares por barril


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Oct 2020)

Estoy teniendo tentaciones pero quiero limpiar mi cartera de no-dividenderas, así que no me voy a meter.


----------



## Don Bigote (29 Oct 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Estoy teniendo tentaciones pero quiero limpiar mi cartera de no-dividenderas, así que no me voy a meter.



Yo cerré cortos ayer. Si vuelve a subir el wti a 39-40 volveré a abrir.
Para prcio de entrada no se cual marcarme.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (6 Nov 2020)

*El precio del petróleo, al margen de la disputa entre Joe Biden y Donald Trump*
*Para el mercado del petróleo el voto en Estados Unidos es un espectáculo secundario que apenas afecta al precio, según el banco suizo Julius Baer.*
El precio del petróleo, al margen de la disputa entre Joe Biden y Donald Trump


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (7 Nov 2020)

Ramón María Valle Inclán dijo:


> Quien esté invertido en petróleo aún tiene tiempo de vender y no perder hasta la camisa. Hace ya varios años que los Rockefeller no tienen un duro invertido en petróleo porque saben que su cotización cada año va a ir a menos.



que bien, habra que aprovechar para llenar el deposito...


----------



## Pacohimbersor (9 Nov 2020)




----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Nov 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


>



Premoh, dile a tus niños que ya es hora de hacer la vuerta ar cobre.


----------



## SargentoHighway (10 Nov 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Premoh, dile a tus niños que ya es hora de hacer la vuerta ar cobre.



Premoh tengo er shandal listo pa ir a po e cobre.


----------



## brent (13 Jun 2021)

Me queda algo de shell en verde jaja


----------



## brent (13 Jun 2021)

Nefersen dijo:


> Hice caso a este hilo y compré un fondo muy completo que expuse en los primeros post. Durante un par de semanas llegó a ganar un 20% y me arrepentí de no haber invertido sino 6.000 euros. Pero ahora es el único fondo que me está perdiendo un 10%, donde la mayoría está ganando de un 20% para arriba.



Al final qué


----------



## brent (13 Jun 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Paciencia. Yo estoy en modo "Michael Burry". Me podré equivocar con el mes, igual no es para final del 2020, pero que el barril va a subir eso seguro.
> 
> Esta semana creo que tocan dividendos o la confirmación del precio. En cualquier caso Buffett dice que la bolsa americana esta infladísima y, si cae la bolsa, espero efecto colateral en Shell.
> 
> ...



Sigues con shell?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Jun 2021)

brent dijo:


> Sigues con shell?



No. La vendí y no tenía que haberlo hecho, pero no me cuadraba la dirección que decían que querían tomar.

Pena no tener bola mágica


----------



## brent (13 Jun 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No. La vendí y no tenía que haberlo hecho, pero no me cuadraba la dirección que decían que querían tomar.
> 
> Pena no tener bola mágica



Queva, si ahora les van a multar.
Toca meterse en renovables jaja


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 Jun 2021)

brent dijo:


> Queva, si ahora les van a multar.
> Toca meterse en renovables jaja



Pues entonces funcionó la bola mágica.

No recuerdo si fue aqui o en el otro sitio donde expliqué los motivos para salirme de Shell. Me pasó un poco como con AT&T. Después de darme beneficios leí sus últimas noticias y, por motivos distintos, no me gustaron, así que decidí salirme.

Cuando me salí la acción aún volvió a subir (por eso digo lo de haberla cagado). Si me la hubiera quedado habría ganado los beneficios del Q1 del 2021 (me salí a finales de 2020).

En cualquier caso, si la multa es bien gorda igual se vuelve a poner a tiro. Estaremos atentos y muchas gracias por el aviso.


----------

